# Milan-Cina, 48 ore per l'esclusiva. Closing a fine giugno.



## Louis Gara (2 Maggio 2016)

Come riporta Campopiano sul Corriere dello Sport, a Roma la Fininvest e la GSP di Sal Galatioto (per conto della cordata cinese) hanno definito ulteriori dettagli della vendita del Milan. Ma *la firma dell'accordo di esclusiva è slittata a domani-dopodomani*, perché mancano ancora alcuni dettagli da definire.
Le cifre sono sempre quelle: 700 milioni per il 70% del club e poi entro un anno il restante 30%. E' emerso anche a quanto ammonterebbe *il primo investimento dei cinesi: 300 milioni di euro per la prossima stagione, da investire in calciomercato e merchandising*.

Gli studi legali sono dunque al lavoro per terminare il contratto di esclusiva, che permetterà appunto di trattare in esclusiva coi cinesi la vendita del Milan e di avviare anche la due diligence.
*La cessione del pacchetto di maggioranza è prevista per fine giugno*. *Mentre l'accordo di esclusiva, che sarà firmato nelle prossime 24-48 ore, avrà una scadenza di 1 mese. Ma è logico pensare che i tempi si allungheranno e non sarà possibile chiudere entro fine maggio-inizio giugno.*
*
A quanto risulta, Berlusconi è allineato con Fininvest nel vendere il club, ma potrebbe comunque esserci il colpo di scena col rifiuto in extremis del presidente rossonero.

Sky Sport: Berlusconi dirà sì o no entro mercoledì ai cinesi. In caso di assenso alla trattativa in esclusiva, tutto il mercato in entrata e in uscita sarà bloccato per un mese, inclusi i possibili rinnovi.

Anche l'Equipe riporta le news sulla cessione, riportate dai vari media italiani (Cds in primis):

**SKYSport24: La nuova proprietà difficilmente confermerà gli attuali dirigenti. Verrà scelto un direttore generale nuovo che dovrà scegliere un allenatore e, insieme, faranno mercato. Il processo è lungo e sicuramente si partirà in ritardo (sul mercato) rispetto alle altre squadre, ma se la nuova proprietà avrà fondi importanti, come sembra, il Milan farebbe in ogni caso un grande mercato.

---3 maggio 2016---



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Secondo il Corriere della Sera lo scenario più probabile rimarrebbe il sì di Berlusconi (per l'esclusiva) tuttavia si sarebbe preso, per ragioni tecniche, qualche giorno in più per decidere (si parla di decisione entro giovedì o venerdì).

CorSport (Furio Fedele): è iniziata ieri la maratona tra studi legali per definire i dettagli della cessione del Milan ai cinesi. E forse potrebbero non bastare 48 ore per mettere a punto il documento storico tra Fininvest e la conglomerata Evegrande di cui Jack Ma è socio finanziatore. A tirare le fila di questa trattativa pare ci sia Marina, di cui Silvio si fida ciecamente. Nel frattempo, confermati il prezzo e le percentuali: 720M per il 70% subito +30% successivamente. Il gruppo, in cui addirittura l'Evegrande potrebbe non essere il colosso più importante e robusto, si impegnerà ad investire subito 300M per il calciomercato e per il merchandising del marchio in Oriente. Il documento che verrà preparato darà il via ad una seconda due diligence che condurrà alla conclusione della trattativa entro fine giugno, ma l'accordo sarà chiuso anche prima per permettere ai nuovi proprietari di ristrutturare il club. Rimane la suggestione Lippi ma i tempi stringono e sarà difficile che Marcello aspetti la conclusione della trattativa. 
Peraltro anche se Silvio dicesse si, qualsiasi operazione sarebbe bloccata fino a fine giugno (closing). C'è ancora chi sostiene che Berlusconi sia combattuto: vendere il Milan vorrebbe dire fare tanti soldi e non buttarne altri, ma l'altra faccia della medaglia ha il sapore della pietra tombale: uscire definitivamente dalla scena pubblica. Per sempre.

GdS (Laudisa): per i cinesi le porte sono aperte. Magari già oggi Silvio farà cadere le ultime titubanze. Questa è la settimana decisiva per capire se Silvio approfondirà l'offerta di 500M per il 70% del Milan. Nonostante il week end, il dialogo tra le parti è proseguito incessanti e ci sono stati evidenti progressi. Innanzitutto all'AD Cannatelli sono arrivate una parte delle garanzie finanziarie richieste la settimana scorsa. E poi la convergenza sul patto che verrà firmato a breve: esclusiva senza penali salate per permettere a Silvio di ponderare ancora per 30 giorni prima della firma del preliminare. In queste ultime ore, le persone vicino al Cavaliere lo hanno visto molto combattuto: ad alcune parlava apertamente di cessione della maggioranza, ad altre invece sembrava poco convinto. 
Anche ieri nel consueto pranzo di famiglia ad Arcore, Silvio è apparso vago sull'argomento davanti ai figli, che sanno bene che sul Milan è meglio lasciargli sempre l'ultima parola.
I vertici di Fininvest, tuttavia, sono pronti alle firme: spetterà infatti formalmente all'AD Cannatelli vincolare Fininvest. Per questo però sarà necessario convocare un CDA stroardinario che lo deliberi. Quindi se il si arriverà oggi, la trattativa può essere formalizzata anche domani via mail. Fatto ciò, si aprirà il secondo discorso, quello della governance. Silvio accetterà di non avere alcuna voce in capitolo? 
Sulla identità degli investitori vige ancora il massimo riserbo: la discrezione di Galatiolo fino ad ora è stata impenetrabile. A breve Silvio ne conoscerà i nomi perché è impossibile che non lo venga a sapere... ma l'impressione è che si tratti di grandi gruppi. 
Sempre secondo la GdS quello che preme al presidente Berlusconi è sapere innanzitutto due cose: da chi è composta la cordata e quali sono le scelte future, in primis scelte sull'allenatore e chi farà il seguente mercato. Sono i punti su cui il Cavaliere sta riflettendo maggiormente.

Repubblica (Currò): Silvio ci pensa altri due giorni. Vuole verificare bene la composizione della cordata prima di cedere la maggioranza. Un eventuale si, comporterebbe il congelamento di ogni trattativa con altri soggetti e anche all'interno della società (attività sportive e commerciali). In pratica: niente rinnovi o nuovi sponsor.

Il Giornale (Ordine): entro sabato (forse anche oggi) potrebbe essere convocato un CDA straordinario di Fininvest per ratificare l'esclusiva a trattare con la cordata cinese. La durata sarà di 30 giorni e non comporterà penali (se non la perdita di qualche milione di consulenze legali, ndr).

Campopiano (dopo aver passato in rassegna le sue 9 esclusive): Scusate l'excursus, ma era solo per chiarire... hashtag #nerosurosso, quella di oggi potrebbe essere una giornata decisiva #milan @CorSport

Il Giornale (Ordine): oggi potrebbe essere convocato un CDA straordinario di Fininvest per ratificare l'esclusiva a trattare con la cordata cinese. La durata sarà di 30 giorni e non comporterà penali (se non la perdita di qualche milione di consulenze legali, ndr).

Campopiano (dopo aver passato in rassegna le sue 9 esclusive): Scusate l'excursus, ma era solo per chiarire... hashtag #nerosurosso, quella di oggi potrebbe essere una giornata decisiva #milan @CorSport

Secondo la GdS quello che preme al presidente Berlusconi è sapere innanzitutto due cose: da chi è composta la cordata e quali sono le scelte future, in primis scelte sull'allenatore e chi farà il seguente mercato. Sono i punti su cui il Cavaliere sta riflettendo maggiormente.

Campopiano: ore decisive per la strada che porterà il Diavolo verso al grande Muraglia. Nelle prossime ore è previsto un CDA Fininvest che ratificherà l'accordo in esclusiva con la conglomerata cinese. Gli studi legali lavorano incessantemente per mettere a punto il documento che aprirà una fase di esclusiva tra le parti in cui verrà effettuata una due diligence che analizzerà ogni piega della società.
La durata di questo accordo è di un mese, ma è logico pensare che sia troppo vicino per pensare che si chiuda già in quella data, quindi è probabile che si vada un po' oltre. 
Ma la firma per l'esclusiva è imminente e restano da limare solo alcuni dettagli. Il Cavaliere ormai è allineato a Fininvest e si appresta a ascoltare la proposta degli uomini di Pechino.

La Stampa: entro sabato Fininvest si riunirà per deliberare l'esclusiva da concedere alla cordata cinese. Tuttavia Silvio ha ottenuto di non inserire penali per tenersi una via di fuga low cost.


*


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



*Pellegatti: "Calma. Non è oggi il giorno fissato per il CDA Fininvest che dovrà ratificare l'esclusiva con la cordata cinese. Tuttavia è una questione di giorni. Fininvest vuole esaminare altri dettagli, le garanzie economiche e la composizione della cordata. Soltanto dopo che Silvio avrà avuto un quadro chiaro della situazione, concederà il via libera. Berlusconi infatti vuole cedere soltanto a chi sia in grado di riportare il Milan ai fasti di un tempo. E sarà molto attento su questo aspetto."

Campopiano su twitter: "Eccoci, è stata una giornata molto intensa, tutto rinviato a domani. Quando dovrebbe tenersi il cda straordinario di Fininvest. #Milan"*


*

--- 4 maggio 2016 ----
*


----------



## Albijol (2 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riporta Campopiano sul Corriere dello Sport, a Roma la Fininvest e la GSP di Sal Galatioto (per conto della cordata cinese) hanno definito ulteriori dettagli della vendita del Milan. Ma *la firma dell'accordo di esclusiva è slittata a domani-dopodomani*, perché mancano ancora alcuni dettagli da definire.
> Le cifre sono sempre quelle: 700 milioni per il 70% del club e poi entro un anno il restante 30%. E' emerso anche a quanto ammonterebbe *il primo investimento dei cinesi: 300 milioni di euro per la prossima stagione, da investire in calciomercato e merchandising*.
> 
> Gli studi legali sono dunque al lavoro per terminare il contratto di esclusiva, che permetterà appunto di trattare in esclusiva coi cinesi la vendita del Milan e di avviare anche la due diligence.
> *La cessione del pacchetto di maggioranza è prevista per fine giugno*. *Mentre l'accordo di esclusiva, che sarà firmato nelle prossime 24-48 ore, avrà una scadenza di 1 mese. Ma è logico pensare che i tempi si allungheranno.*



fine giugno troppo tardi per fare un mercato intelligente


----------



## Devil (2 Maggio 2016)

L'accordo di esclusiva doveva essere firmato oggi............


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riporta Campopiano sul Corriere dello Sport, a Roma la Fininvest e la GSP di Sal Galatioto (per conto della cordata cinese) hanno definito ulteriori dettagli della vendita del Milan. Ma *la firma dell'accordo di esclusiva è slittata a domani-dopodomani*, perché mancano ancora alcuni dettagli da definire.
> Le cifre sono sempre quelle: 700 milioni per il 70% del club e poi entro un anno il restante 30%. E' emerso anche a quanto ammonterebbe *il primo investimento dei cinesi: 300 milioni di euro per la prossima stagione, da investire in calciomercato e merchandising*.
> 
> Gli studi legali sono dunque al lavoro per terminare il contratto di esclusiva, che permetterà appunto di trattare in esclusiva coi cinesi la vendita del Milan e di avviare anche la due diligence.
> *La cessione del pacchetto di maggioranza è prevista per fine giugno*. *Mentre l'accordo di esclusiva, che sarà firmato nelle prossime 24-48 ore, avrà una scadenza di 1 mese. Ma è logico pensare che i tempi si allungheranno e non sarà possibile chiudere entro fine maggio-inizio giugno.*



Copione già visto...grazie Campoalciato


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riporta Campopiano sul Corriere dello Sport, a Roma la Fininvest e la GSP di Sal Galatioto (per conto della cordata cinese) hanno definito ulteriori dettagli della vendita del Milan. Ma *la firma dell'accordo di esclusiva è slittata a domani-dopodomani*, perché mancano ancora alcuni dettagli da definire.
> Le cifre sono sempre quelle: 700 milioni per il 70% del club e poi entro un anno il restante 30%. E' emerso anche a quanto ammonterebbe *il primo investimento dei cinesi: 300 milioni di euro per la prossima stagione, da investire in calciomercato e merchandising*.
> 
> Gli studi legali sono dunque al lavoro per terminare il contratto di esclusiva, che permetterà appunto di trattare in esclusiva coi cinesi la vendita del Milan e di avviare anche la due diligence.
> *La cessione del pacchetto di maggioranza è prevista per fine giugno*. *Mentre l'accordo di esclusiva, che sarà firmato nelle prossime 24-48 ore, avrà una scadenza di 1 mese. Ma è logico pensare che i tempi si allungheranno e non sarà possibile chiudere entro fine maggio-inizio giugno.*



Il canale di informazioni di Campopiano per me si è chiuso, merito del fenomeno Ravezzani.


Comunque fossero veri i 300 milioni in futuro potremmo piangere di gioia.


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riporta Campopiano sul Corriere dello Sport, a Roma la Fininvest e la GSP di Sal Galatioto (per conto della cordata cinese) hanno definito ulteriori dettagli della vendita del Milan. Ma *la firma dell'accordo di esclusiva è slittata a domani-dopodomani*, perché mancano ancora alcuni dettagli da definire.
> Le cifre sono sempre quelle: 700 milioni per il 70% del club e poi entro un anno il restante 30%. E' emerso anche a quanto ammonterebbe *il primo investimento dei cinesi: 300 milioni di euro per la prossima stagione, da investire in calciomercato e merchandising*.
> 
> Gli studi legali sono dunque al lavoro per terminare il contratto di esclusiva, che permetterà appunto di trattare in esclusiva coi cinesi la vendita del Milan e di avviare anche la due diligence.
> *La cessione del pacchetto di maggioranza è prevista per fine giugno*. *Mentre l'accordo di esclusiva, che sarà firmato nelle prossime 24-48 ore, avrà una scadenza di 1 mese. Ma è logico pensare che i tempi si allungheranno e non sarà possibile chiudere entro fine maggio-inizio giugno.*




Non avevo alcun dubbio che sarebbe slittato tutto...


----------



## DannySa (2 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riporta Campopiano sul Corriere dello Sport, a Roma la Fininvest e la GSP di Sal Galatioto (per conto della cordata cinese) hanno definito ulteriori dettagli della vendita del Milan. Ma *la firma dell'accordo di esclusiva è slittata a domani-dopodomani*, perché mancano ancora alcuni dettagli da definire.
> Le cifre sono sempre quelle: 700 milioni per il 70% del club e poi entro un anno il restante 30%. E' emerso anche a quanto ammonterebbe *il primo investimento dei cinesi: 300 milioni di euro per la prossima stagione, da investire in calciomercato e merchandising*.
> 
> Gli studi legali sono dunque al lavoro per terminare il contratto di esclusiva, che permetterà appunto di trattare in esclusiva coi cinesi la vendita del Milan e di avviare anche la due diligence.
> *La cessione del pacchetto di maggioranza è prevista per fine giugno*. *Mentre l'accordo di esclusiva, che sarà firmato nelle prossime 24-48 ore, avrà una scadenza di 1 mese. Ma è logico pensare che i tempi si allungheranno.*



Se non altro si va avanti senza intoppi, spero solo che i soldi "cinesi" arrivino giusto in tempo per il mercato estivo.
Rimango fiducioso, questi non vengono per il 49-51%, vengono solo per la maggioranza e poi si compreranno l'intero giocatollino.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (2 Maggio 2016)

peccato...onestamente mi sembrava una persona seria...purtroppo è l'ennesimo troll che specula sulla passione di milioni di tifosi...che tristezza sti personaggi mamma mia


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riporta Campopiano sul Corriere dello Sport, a Roma la Fininvest e la GSP di Sal Galatioto (per conto della cordata cinese) hanno definito ulteriori dettagli della vendita del Milan. Ma *la firma dell'accordo di esclusiva è slittata a domani-dopodomani*, perché mancano ancora alcuni dettagli da definire.
> Le cifre sono sempre quelle: 700 milioni per il 70% del club e poi entro un anno il restante 30%. E' emerso anche a quanto ammonterebbe *il primo investimento dei cinesi: 300 milioni di euro per la prossima stagione, da investire in calciomercato e merchandising*.
> 
> Gli studi legali sono dunque al lavoro per terminare il contratto di esclusiva, che permetterà appunto di trattare in esclusiva coi cinesi la vendita del Milan e di avviare anche la due diligence.
> *La cessione del pacchetto di maggioranza è prevista per fine giugno*. *Mentre l'accordo di esclusiva, che sarà firmato nelle prossime 24-48 ore, avrà una scadenza di 1 mese. Ma è logico pensare che i tempi si allungheranno e non sarà possibile chiudere entro fine maggio-inizio giugno.*



Ed anche questa volta l"a prossima settimana sarà quella cruciale"


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (2 Maggio 2016)

Mi sembra di rivivere i rinvii di mister Been. 
Con Campopiano che rischia di fare una figura di emme epocale. 
Sempre più scettico


----------



## kolao95 (2 Maggio 2016)

Mah. Vabé, aspetto i prossimi due giorni, dopodiché ciao Milan.


----------



## TheZio (2 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riporta Campopiano sul Corriere dello Sport, a Roma la Fininvest e la GSP di Sal Galatioto (per conto della cordata cinese) hanno definito ulteriori dettagli della vendita del Milan. Ma *la firma dell'accordo di esclusiva è slittata a domani-dopodomani*, perché mancano ancora alcuni dettagli da definire.
> Le cifre sono sempre quelle: 700 milioni per il 70% del club e poi entro un anno il restante 30%. E' emerso anche a quanto ammonterebbe *il primo investimento dei cinesi: 300 milioni di euro per la prossima stagione, da investire in calciomercato e merchandising*.
> 
> Gli studi legali sono dunque al lavoro per terminare il contratto di esclusiva, che permetterà appunto di trattare in esclusiva coi cinesi la vendita del Milan e di avviare anche la due diligence.
> *La cessione del pacchetto di maggioranza è prevista per fine giugno*. *Mentre l'accordo di esclusiva, che sarà firmato nelle prossime 24-48 ore, avrà una scadenza di 1 mese. Ma è logico pensare che i tempi si allungheranno e non sarà possibile chiudere entro fine maggio-inizio giugno.*



Bestemmie tante... troppe..
Silvio vendi!


----------



## __king george__ (2 Maggio 2016)

quindi avevano ragioni quei giornalisti che dicevano martedi,tra martedi e giovedi ecc
campopiano ha toppato poco da aggiungere


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (2 Maggio 2016)

> E' emerso anche a quanto ammonterebbe il primo investimento dei cinesi: 300 milioni di euro per la prossima stagione, da investire in calciomercato e merchandising


si si va bene...ci crediamo


----------



## Pampu7 (2 Maggio 2016)

Io fino a mercoledì ci voglio ancora credere poi dovesse arrivare il solito rinvio non sto neanche più a pensarci


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Maggio 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Mi sembra di rivivere i rinvii di mister Been.
> Con Campopiano che rischia di fare una figura di emme epocale.
> Sempre più scettico



Tanto...non era nessuno prima e non sarà nessuno domani


----------



## bonvo74 (2 Maggio 2016)

Quindi la valutazione del 100% delle quote è di 1 Miliardo con l'accollo dei debiti?


----------



## MarcoMilanista (2 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riporta Campopiano sul Corriere dello Sport, a Roma la Fininvest e la GSP di Sal Galatioto (per conto della cordata cinese) hanno definito ulteriori dettagli della vendita del Milan. Ma *la firma dell'accordo di esclusiva è slittata a domani-dopodomani*, perché mancano ancora alcuni dettagli da definire.
> Le cifre sono sempre quelle: 700 milioni per il 70% del club e poi entro un anno il restante 30%. E' emerso anche a quanto ammonterebbe *il primo investimento dei cinesi: 300 milioni di euro per la prossima stagione, da investire in calciomercato e merchandising*.
> 
> Gli studi legali sono dunque al lavoro per terminare il contratto di esclusiva, che permetterà appunto di trattare in esclusiva coi cinesi la vendita del Milan e di avviare anche la due diligence.
> *La cessione del pacchetto di maggioranza è prevista per fine giugno*. *Mentre l'accordo di esclusiva, che sarà firmato nelle prossime 24-48 ore, avrà una scadenza di 1 mese. Ma è logico pensare che i tempi si allungheranno e non sarà possibile chiudere entro fine maggio-inizio giugno.*



Game over?


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Maggio 2016)

le mie speranze sono scese del 70 per cento oggi..


----------



## gianluca1193 (2 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riporta Campopiano sul Corriere dello Sport, a Roma la Fininvest e la GSP di Sal Galatioto (per conto della cordata cinese) hanno definito ulteriori dettagli della vendita del Milan. Ma *la firma dell'accordo di esclusiva è slittata a domani-dopodomani*, perché mancano ancora alcuni dettagli da definire.
> Le cifre sono sempre quelle: 700 milioni per il 70% del club e poi entro un anno il restante 30%. E' emerso anche a quanto ammonterebbe *il primo investimento dei cinesi: 300 milioni di euro per la prossima stagione, da investire in calciomercato e merchandising*.
> 
> Gli studi legali sono dunque al lavoro per terminare il contratto di esclusiva, che permetterà appunto di trattare in esclusiva coi cinesi la vendita del Milan e di avviare anche la due diligence.
> *La cessione del pacchetto di maggioranza è prevista per fine giugno*. *Mentre l'accordo di esclusiva, che sarà firmato nelle prossime 24-48 ore, avrà una scadenza di 1 mese. Ma è logico pensare che i tempi si allungheranno e non sarà possibile chiudere entro fine maggio-inizio giugno.*



Bah, aspettiamo ma torna prepotente l'ombra di un'altra presa per il cul.


----------



## folletto (2 Maggio 2016)

Dai ragazzi, siamo nel fango fino agli occhi e non costa nulla sperare che presto qualcuno ci tiri fuori dalla melma.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riporta Campopiano sul Corriere dello Sport, a Roma la Fininvest e la GSP di Sal Galatioto (per conto della cordata cinese) hanno definito ulteriori dettagli della vendita del Milan. Ma *la firma dell'accordo di esclusiva è slittata a domani-dopodomani*, perché mancano ancora alcuni dettagli da definire.
> Le cifre sono sempre quelle: 700 milioni per il 70% del club e poi entro un anno il restante 30%. E' emerso anche a quanto ammonterebbe *il primo investimento dei cinesi: 300 milioni di euro per la prossima stagione, da investire in calciomercato e merchandising*.
> 
> Gli studi legali sono dunque al lavoro per terminare il contratto di esclusiva, che permetterà appunto di trattare in esclusiva coi cinesi la vendita del Milan e di avviare anche la due diligence.
> *La cessione del pacchetto di maggioranza è prevista per fine giugno*. *Mentre l'accordo di esclusiva, che sarà firmato nelle prossime 24-48 ore, avrà una scadenza di 1 mese. Ma è logico pensare che i tempi si allungheranno e non sarà possibile chiudere entro fine maggio-inizio giugno.*


Mah, Campopiano ha tempo fino a mercoledì, dopodiché si sarà rivelato il solito troll.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Maggio 2016)

Aspettiamo Mercoledì allora...tanto...giorno più giorno meno...se non vendono siamo morti quindi non saranno due giorni a cambiare tutto..

Mi inquieta di più che sta firma per l'esclusiva non vuol dire nulla alla fine...si è visto pure con Bee...quindi Galliani avrà altri 2 mesi per devastare i prossimi 5 anni vendendo Donnarumma, Romagnoli e Bonaventura e dando un triennale da 4 milioni a Montolivo e un quinquennale a 5 netti a sbalotelli...e attenzione a Boateng..che la satta magari si lavora il vecchio silvio e scatta un rinnovo pure lì...


----------



## __king george__ (2 Maggio 2016)

che poi si parla di esclusiva nelle prossime 24 48 ore e poi di closing entro giugno...saltando a piè pari lo step del contratto preliminare...la senzazione è che i giornalisti (TUTTI) vadano abbastanza a caso


----------



## ps18ps (2 Maggio 2016)

Questo rinvio si collega bene alla notizia dell'ultimatum dei cinesi che aveva dato se. Non sbaglio la stampa


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2016)

L'accordo di esclusiva che dura un mese. Fino a fine campagna elettorale. Ma guarda un pó....


----------



## Fedeshi (2 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riporta Campopiano sul Corriere dello Sport, a Roma la Fininvest e la GSP di Sal Galatioto (per conto della cordata cinese) hanno definito ulteriori dettagli della vendita del Milan. Ma *la firma dell'accordo di esclusiva è slittata a domani-dopodomani*, perché mancano ancora alcuni dettagli da definire.
> Le cifre sono sempre quelle: 700 milioni per il 70% del club e poi entro un anno il restante 30%. E' emerso anche a quanto ammonterebbe *il primo investimento dei cinesi: 300 milioni di euro per la prossima stagione, da investire in calciomercato e merchandising*.
> 
> Gli studi legali sono dunque al lavoro per terminare il contratto di esclusiva, che permetterà appunto di trattare in esclusiva coi cinesi la vendita del Milan e di avviare anche la due diligence.
> *La cessione del pacchetto di maggioranza è prevista per fine giugno*. *Mentre l'accordo di esclusiva, che sarà firmato nelle prossime 24-48 ore, avrà una scadenza di 1 mese. Ma è logico pensare che i tempi si allungheranno e non sarà possibile chiudere entro fine maggio-inizio giugno.*



Non sarà uno slittamento di 24-48 ora a farmi dubitare della fonte,mi sembra normale che non sia semplice fare tutti i dettagli di un operazione cosi vasta.Certo,ad un ulteriore rinvio comincerei a preoccuparmi.


----------



## DannySa (2 Maggio 2016)

In questi 2 giorni qualcosa succederà, se ci saranno le "firme" allora credo sia una conferma che si voglia andare verso la cessione, unica e definitiva.
Ha detto 2 giorni non 2 mesi, io attendo altri 2 giorni solo per questo motivo, da lì in poi non credo che Silvio possa più tornare indietro altrimenti avrebbe tenuto il Milan e aspettato che entrasse lo zimbello di turno a strapagargli il 48% di una società "tecnicamente" fallita nei conti e negli uomini.
Se non avviene nulla, game over, anche solo per il fatto di poter perdere tempo dietro un'altra non-cessione.
Vediamo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riporta Campopiano sul Corriere dello Sport, a Roma la Fininvest e la GSP di Sal Galatioto (per conto della cordata cinese) hanno definito ulteriori dettagli della vendita del Milan. Ma *la firma dell'accordo di esclusiva è slittata a domani-dopodomani*, perché mancano ancora alcuni dettagli da definire.
> Le cifre sono sempre quelle: 700 milioni per il 70% del club e poi entro un anno il restante 30%. E' emerso anche a quanto ammonterebbe *il primo investimento dei cinesi: 300 milioni di euro per la prossima stagione, da investire in calciomercato e merchandising*.
> 
> Gli studi legali sono dunque al lavoro per terminare il contratto di esclusiva, che permetterà appunto di trattare in esclusiva coi cinesi la vendita del Milan e di avviare anche la due diligence.
> *La cessione del pacchetto di maggioranza è prevista per fine giugno*. *Mentre l'accordo di esclusiva, che sarà firmato nelle prossime 24-48 ore, avrà una scadenza di 1 mese. Ma è logico pensare che i tempi si allungheranno e non sarà possibile chiudere entro fine maggio-inizio giugno.*



Scontatissimo, siamo passati a oggi si firma a oggi sitratta ancora e saranno decisive le prossime 48 ore  , poi ovviamente se salterà tutto sarà per colpa di Berlusconi ecc, al momento ho fatto bene a non fidarmi per niente voglio solo fatti no parole parole dei giornalisti.


----------



## Jack14 (2 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riporta Campopiano sul Corriere dello Sport, a Roma la Fininvest e la GSP di Sal Galatioto (per conto della cordata cinese) hanno definito ulteriori dettagli della vendita del Milan. Ma *la firma dell'accordo di esclusiva è slittata a domani-dopodomani*, perché mancano ancora alcuni dettagli da definire.
> Le cifre sono sempre quelle: 700 milioni per il 70% del club e poi entro un anno il restante 30%. E' emerso anche a quanto ammonterebbe *il primo investimento dei cinesi: 300 milioni di euro per la prossima stagione, da investire in calciomercato e merchandising*.
> 
> Gli studi legali sono dunque al lavoro per terminare il contratto di esclusiva, che permetterà appunto di trattare in esclusiva coi cinesi la vendita del Milan e di avviare anche la due diligence.
> *La cessione del pacchetto di maggioranza è prevista per fine giugno*. *Mentre l'accordo di esclusiva, che sarà firmato nelle prossime 24-48 ore, avrà una scadenza di 1 mese. Ma è logico pensare che i tempi si allungheranno e non sarà possibile chiudere entro fine maggio-inizio giugno.*



Sinceramente per me la parte inquietante dell'articolo di Campopiano è la chiosa finale in cui accenna ad un possibile rifiuto finale del berlusca.. terrificante!


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Maggio 2016)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente per me la parte inquietante dell'articolo di Campopiano è la chiosa finale in cui accenna ad un possibile rifiuto finale del berlusca.. terrificante!



Che poi comunque, può anche essere una totale invenzione di questo Campopiano....può essere che non ci sarà nessun rifiuto ma solo una totale invenzione di questo personaggio alla ricerca di fama.

Spero di sbagliarmi. Ormai tutti, anche Confalonieri, non ne possono più...tutti stanno criticando la società


----------



## Butcher (2 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riporta Campopiano sul Corriere dello Sport, a Roma la Fininvest e la GSP di Sal Galatioto (per conto della cordata cinese) hanno definito ulteriori dettagli della vendita del Milan. Ma *la firma dell'accordo di esclusiva è slittata a domani-dopodomani*, perché mancano ancora alcuni dettagli da definire.
> Le cifre sono sempre quelle: 700 milioni per il 70% del club e poi entro un anno il restante 30%. E' emerso anche a quanto ammonterebbe *il primo investimento dei cinesi: 300 milioni di euro per la prossima stagione, da investire in calciomercato e merchandising*.
> 
> Gli studi legali sono dunque al lavoro per terminare il contratto di esclusiva, che permetterà appunto di trattare in esclusiva coi cinesi la vendita del Milan e di avviare anche la due diligence.
> *La cessione del pacchetto di maggioranza è prevista per fine giugno*. *Mentre l'accordo di esclusiva, che sarà firmato nelle prossime 24-48 ore, avrà una scadenza di 1 mese. Ma è logico pensare che i tempi si allungheranno e non sarà possibile chiudere entro fine maggio-inizio giugno.*



Per me possiamo anche (non) pensare al Milan penoso del prossimo anno targato Galliani-Berlusconi.


----------



## __king george__ (2 Maggio 2016)

il finale sarà questo


----------



## Stex (2 Maggio 2016)

il basket non e nemmeno un brutto sport...


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riporta Campopiano sul Corriere dello Sport, a Roma la Fininvest e la GSP di Sal Galatioto (per conto della cordata cinese) hanno definito ulteriori dettagli della vendita del Milan. Ma *la firma dell'accordo di esclusiva è slittata a domani-dopodomani*, perché mancano ancora alcuni dettagli da definire.
> Le cifre sono sempre quelle: 700 milioni per il 70% del club e poi entro un anno il restante 30%. E' emerso anche a quanto ammonterebbe *il primo investimento dei cinesi: 300 milioni di euro per la prossima stagione, da investire in calciomercato e merchandising*.
> 
> Gli studi legali sono dunque al lavoro per terminare il contratto di esclusiva, che permetterà appunto di trattare in esclusiva coi cinesi la vendita del Milan e di avviare anche la due diligence.
> *La cessione del pacchetto di maggioranza è prevista per fine giugno*. *Mentre l'accordo di esclusiva, che sarà firmato nelle prossime 24-48 ore, avrà una scadenza di 1 mese. Ma è logico pensare che i tempi si allungheranno e non sarà possibile chiudere entro fine maggio-inizio giugno.*



Strike 1 per Campopiano.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (2 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Non sarà uno slittamento di 24-48 ora a farmi dubitare della fonte,mi sembra normale che non sia semplice fare tutti i dettagli di un operazione cosi vasta.Certo,ad un ulteriore rinvio comincerei a preoccuparmi.



Si diceva la stessa cosa di Alciato. 
Poi ce la siamo presi in quel posto


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riporta Campopiano sul Corriere dello Sport, a Roma la Fininvest e la GSP di Sal Galatioto (per conto della cordata cinese) hanno definito ulteriori dettagli della vendita del Milan. Ma *la firma dell'accordo di esclusiva è slittata a domani-dopodomani*, perché mancano ancora alcuni dettagli da definire.
> Le cifre sono sempre quelle: 700 milioni per il 70% del club e poi entro un anno il restante 30%. E' emerso anche a quanto ammonterebbe *il primo investimento dei cinesi: 300 milioni di euro per la prossima stagione, da investire in calciomercato e merchandising*.
> 
> Gli studi legali sono dunque al lavoro per terminare il contratto di esclusiva, che permetterà appunto di trattare in esclusiva coi cinesi la vendita del Milan e di avviare anche la due diligence.
> ...



Aggiornato


----------



## zamp2010 (2 Maggio 2016)

Aspettiamo due giorni e poi sapremo se e tutto una cazzat*.

Qua si tratta di millioni e millioni, gente serie con i soldi sulla tavola..non e possibile ad avere tutti questi rinvi perche Berlusconi e indeciso.

La chiusura entro giugno quando ci stanno campagna eletorale puzza, poi magari ecco perche non e arrivato nessun smetita del Milan?
E tutto un trap?


----------



## gianluca1193 (2 Maggio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Aspettiamo Mercoledì allora...tanto...giorno più giorno meno...se non vendono siamo morti quindi non saranno due giorni a cambiare tutto..
> 
> Mi inquieta di più che sta firma per l'esclusiva non vuol dire nulla alla fine...si è visto pure con Bee...quindi Galliani avrà altri 2 mesi per devastare i prossimi 5 anni vendendo Donnarumma, Romagnoli e Bonaventura e dando un triennale da 4 milioni a Montolivo e un quinquennale a 5 netti a sbalotelli...e attenzione a Boateng..che la satta magari si lavora il vecchio silvio e scatta un rinnovo pure lì...



Infatti a me non preoccupano i due giorni, ma questo punto.
Inoltre vorrei farvi notare come Campopiano a poco a poco stia ritrattando.
Si è partiti con Silvio che ha detto SI.
Si è passati poi a parlare di preliminare con penali.
Dopodiché ha detto che l'accordo è un'esclusiva con i termini dell'accordo che di fatto sarebbe un preliminare.
Oggi si è passati alla firma x l'esclusiva a Mercoledì con possibile firma tra un mese per il preliminare e closing a fine giugno.


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Maggio 2016)

Sisi tutte sparate di Campopiano, certo...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riporta Campopiano sul Corriere dello Sport, a Roma la Fininvest e la GSP di Sal Galatioto (per conto della cordata cinese) hanno definito ulteriori dettagli della vendita del Milan. Ma *la firma dell'accordo di esclusiva è slittata a domani-dopodomani*, perché mancano ancora alcuni dettagli da definire.
> Le cifre sono sempre quelle: 700 milioni per il 70% del club e poi entro un anno il restante 30%. E' emerso anche a quanto ammonterebbe *il primo investimento dei cinesi: 300 milioni di euro per la prossima stagione, da investire in calciomercato e merchandising*.
> 
> Gli studi legali sono dunque al lavoro per terminare il contratto di esclusiva, che permetterà appunto di trattare in esclusiva coi cinesi la vendita del Milan e di avviare anche la due diligence.
> ...



Purtroppo già da stamattina si avvertiva questa delusione. Molti segnali, e un galliani troppo baldanzoso.
Non voglio togliere a tanti la speranza di crederci, ma io per ora scendo dal carro. Spero di risalirci, ma non mi illudo più.


----------



## Casnop (2 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riporta Campopiano sul Corriere dello Sport, a Roma la Fininvest e la GSP di Sal Galatioto (per conto della cordata cinese) hanno definito ulteriori dettagli della vendita del Milan. Ma *la firma dell'accordo di esclusiva è slittata a domani-dopodomani*, perché mancano ancora alcuni dettagli da definire.
> Le cifre sono sempre quelle: 700 milioni per il 70% del club e poi entro un anno il restante 30%. E' emerso anche a quanto ammonterebbe *il primo investimento dei cinesi: 300 milioni di euro per la prossima stagione, da investire in calciomercato e merchandising*.
> 
> Gli studi legali sono dunque al lavoro per terminare il contratto di esclusiva, che permetterà appunto di trattare in esclusiva coi cinesi la vendita del Milan e di avviare anche la due diligence.
> *La cessione del pacchetto di maggioranza è prevista per fine giugno*. *Mentre l'accordo di esclusiva, che sarà firmato nelle prossime 24-48 ore, avrà una scadenza di 1 mese. Ma è logico pensare che i tempi si allungheranno e non sarà possibile chiudere entro fine maggio-inizio giugno.*


Da quello che si legge, il termine di fine giugno è riferito alla data di stipulazione del contratto definitivo, il closing. Ma le obbligazioni di vendere ed acquistare si costituiscono in realtà con la sottoscrizione del contratto preliminare, che rende esse definitive a pena di risoluzione del contratto per inadempimento, che verrà sottoscritto al termine di questa fase di quattro settimane che sta per aprirsi, dunque per la fine di questo mese. Tra il preliminare ed il definitivo possono intercorrere anche pochi giorni, dipende dalla prontezza con cui verranno espletati gli adempimenti pre-closing proprio nella fase che sta per introdursi. In questa fase, per la esperienza di casi simili, è estremamente rara la modifica o addirittura la revoca del consenso di una sola delle parti sugli elementi essenziali dell'affare: oggetto, prezzo, modalità e tempi di pagamento di esso. Il percorso è segnato dalla concorde volontà delle parti di procedere alla sottoscrizione del contratto. Conta quella, e quella diventerà cogente con la sottoscrizione del contratto preliminare, senza attendere di necessità il tanto famoso closing.


----------



## Gekyn (2 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riporta Campopiano sul Corriere dello Sport, a Roma la Fininvest e la GSP di Sal Galatioto (per conto della cordata cinese) hanno definito ulteriori dettagli della vendita del Milan. Ma *la firma dell'accordo di esclusiva è slittata a domani-dopodomani*, perché mancano ancora alcuni dettagli da definire.
> Le cifre sono sempre quelle: 700 milioni per il 70% del club e poi entro un anno il restante 30%. E' emerso anche a quanto ammonterebbe *il primo investimento dei cinesi: 300 milioni di euro per la prossima stagione, da investire in calciomercato e merchandising*.
> 
> Gli studi legali sono dunque al lavoro per terminare il contratto di esclusiva, che permetterà appunto di trattare in esclusiva coi cinesi la vendita del Milan e di avviare anche la due diligence.
> ...



Io inizio a dubitare della fonte di Campopiano, però non dubito sulla veridicità della trattativa, quella esiste e la prova sono le non smentite da parte di Fininvest.
Staytuned


----------



## Superpippo9 (2 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riporta Campopiano sul Corriere dello Sport, a Roma la Fininvest e la GSP di Sal Galatioto (per conto della cordata cinese) hanno definito ulteriori dettagli della vendita del Milan. Ma *la firma dell'accordo di esclusiva è slittata a domani-dopodomani*, perché mancano ancora alcuni dettagli da definire.
> Le cifre sono sempre quelle: 700 milioni per il 70% del club e poi entro un anno il restante 30%. E' emerso anche a quanto ammonterebbe *il primo investimento dei cinesi: 300 milioni di euro per la prossima stagione, da investire in calciomercato e merchandising*.
> 
> Gli studi legali sono dunque al lavoro per terminare il contratto di esclusiva, che permetterà appunto di trattare in esclusiva coi cinesi la vendita del Milan e di avviare anche la due diligence.
> ...


Le stesse news le ha date Di Stefano a sky alle 14.30! Secondo lui la giornata decisiva per l'accordo di esclusiva (di durata mensile) è mercoledì!


----------



## Guglielmo90 (2 Maggio 2016)

Siamo alle solite.. Non ci illudiamo..


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (2 Maggio 2016)

> A quanto risulta, Berlusconi è allineato con Fininvest nel vendere il club, ma potrebbe comunque esserci il colpo di scena col rifiuto in extremis del presidente rossonero


e dopo questa io chiudo...peccato stavolta ci credevo davvero...speriamo che madre natura sia per una volta benevola e acceleri i tempi sulla tabella di marcia


----------



## Jino (2 Maggio 2016)

Ed ecco il tanto atteso slittino. Alè! 

Non era manco quotato.


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Maggio 2016)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> Infatti a me non preoccupano i due giorni, ma questo punto.
> Inoltre vorrei farvi notare come Campopiano a poco a poco stia ritrattando.
> Si è partiti con Silvio che ha detto SI.
> Si è passati poi a parlare di preliminare con penali.
> ...



La penso come te ma per quanto riguarda l'ultimo punto sono più fiducioso: se dovesse esserci questa famoso firma entro due giorni secondo me è fatta ed entro fine giugno dovremmo essere salvi...


----------



## zamp2010 (2 Maggio 2016)

Se si firma questa esclusiva vuol dire che Berlusconi ha detto di si e non puo andare indietro a dire no.
Quindi possiamo pure cominciare a fare calciomercato, dopo che hanno la firma di Berlusconi no?


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2016)

Vi chiedo una cosa: ma secondo voi un acquirente potente e pieno di soldi puó stare dietro ai deliri ed ai ripensamenti di un vecchio di 80 anni?


----------



## ignaxio (2 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *
> A quanto risulta, Berlusconi è allineato con Fininvest nel vendere il club, ma potrebbe comunque esserci il colpo di scena col rifiuto in extremis del presidente rossonero.*



Questo è emerso da qualche tweet di Pasquale?


----------



## gianluca1193 (2 Maggio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Da quello che si legge, il termine di fine giugno è riferito alla data di stipulazione del contratto definitivo, il closing. Ma le obbligazioni di vendere ed acquistare si costituiscono in realtà con la sottoscrizione del contratto preliminare, che rende esse definitive a pena di risoluzione del contratto per inadempimento, che verrà sottoscritto al termine di questa fase di quattro settimane che sta per aprirsi, dunque per la fine di questo mese. Tra il preliminare ed il definitivo possono intercorrere anche pochi giorni, dipende dalla prontezza con cui verranno espletati gli adempimenti pre-closing proprio nella fase che sta per introdursi. In questa fase, per la esperienza di casi simili, è estremamente rara la modifica o addirittura la revoca del consenso di una sola delle parti sugli elementi essenziali dell'affare: oggetto, prezzo, modalità e tempi di pagamento di esso. Il percorso è segnato dalla concorde volontà delle parti di procedere alla sottoscrizione del contratto. Conta quella, e quella diventerà cogente con la sottoscrizione del contratto preliminare, senza attendere di necessità il tanto famoso closing.



Ok ma il problema, almeno per me, è che la fonte principale (ovvero Campopiano) sta ritrattando ora per ora, e tale fonte è il motivo per cui ora ne stiamo parlando.
Ieri la firma sarebbe dovuta essere per un accordo vincolante, oggi non lo è più.
Troppe contraddizioni.


----------



## zamp2010 (2 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vi chiedo una cosa: ma secondo voi un acquirente potente e pieno di soldi puó stare dietro ai deliri ed ai ripensamenti di un vecchio di 80 anni?



e quello che ti dico.
Parliamo di businessmen con millioni e millioni sulla tavola.....


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Maggio 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Questo è emerso da qualche tweet di Pasquale?



No, però ha scritto che se alla fine non va in porto la cessione non è colpa sua (di Campopiano)


----------



## Giangy (2 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Aggiornato



Non saprei più come insultare il nano malefico. Se non vende, l'unico modo e chiudere tutto


----------



## kollaps (2 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vi chiedo una cosa: ma secondo voi un acquirente potente e pieno di soldi puó stare dietro ai deliri ed ai ripensamenti di un vecchio di 80 anni?



Questi ripensamenti fanno parte della fiaba che dev'essere raccontata ai tifosi...che lui vuole il bene del milan, è il suo giocattolo, ci vuole pensare, ecc.
Il vero dubbio sta nel fatto che a livello economico si riesca a trovare l'accordo, anche se continuo a rimanere fiducioso.


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Maggio 2016)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> Ok ma il problema, almeno per me, è che la fonte principale (ovvero Campopiano) sta ritrattando ora per ora, e tale fonte è il motivo per cui ora ne stiamo parlando.
> Ieri la firma sarebbe dovuta essere per un accordo vincolante, oggi non lo è più.
> Troppe contraddizioni.





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> No, però ha scritto che se alla fine non va in porto la cessione non è colpa sua (di Campopiano)



Vabè Campopiano mercoledì scorso mi pare ha twittato "BERLUSCONI HA DETTO SI AI CINESI" e poi il giorno dopo l'ha negato....

E poi come dice [MENTION=1425]Louis Gara[/MENTION] ora dice che se non dovesse cedere Berlusconi la colpa non è sua (Campopiano)

Sta preparando il terreno per porre fine alla sua storiella..


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Maggio 2016)

Io non capisco tutta questa indignazione.

Campopiano ha dato le cose per fatte entro lunedì, probabilmente aveva validi motivi per crederci.
Si dice che la cosa slitta di qualche ora e subito tutti che urlano al teatrino e al rischio di Bee-bis.
Intanto la realtà dei fatti è che Campopiano è pur sempre un giornalista, che fa supposizioni basandosi sulle fonti, e ad oggi si è sbagliato sulla tempistica, ma sui soggetti che ha tirato in ballo prima di tutti (Ma Li ed Evergrande) nessuno ha ancora smentito.
Come non ha smentito Fininvest, e questo dovrebbe fare ben piu rumore, ma molti sembrano non accorgersene.

Ragazzi, non stanno vendendo una bicicletta usata su subito.it, stanno vendendo il milan, una società enorme e tra le più famose del mondo.
Gli intoppi di natura burocratica ci stanno, non è che se si verifica un imprevisto allora automaticamente tutte le cose dette nei giorni precedenti diventano sciocchezze.
Erano coerenti prima, lo saranno anche tra due giorni, non fasciamoci la testa prima di essercela rotta.

Ragazzi, anche io sono rimasto scottato di Mr Bee, però in quel caso le cose erano molto molto diverse, e credo che anche i piu scettici debbano ammetterlo.

Ad oggi, Campopiano a parte, abbiamo 3 certezze: le tempistiche di Galatioto (6-8 settimane, ovvero circa fine giugno) che si è esposto direttamente con un intervista alla gazzetta (e anche questa è una bomba passata un po sottotraccia), l'assenza di smentite di tutti i soggetti tirati in ballo dal buon Pasquale (e alcuni sono quotati in borsa, dove la smentita è spesso preventiva ed immediata), e soprattutto l'odio di un intera tifoseria per la dirigenza, i risultati fallimentari e i buchi di bilancio che Fininvest, comunque vada, non ripianerà.

Quindi io dico: calma e sangue freddo, nulla è compromesso, e ci sono tutti gli estremi per essere ottimisti sul buon esito della trattativa


----------



## Casnop (2 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vi chiedo una cosa: ma secondo voi un acquirente potente e pieno di soldi puó stare dietro ai deliri ed ai ripensamenti di un vecchio di 80 anni?


Ovviamente no. Se in concreto fossero maturate le condizioni di un diniego, il consorzio cinese avrebbe immediatamente levato le tende. Diciamo che si stanno restringendo i tempi, fisici e giuridici secondo la prassi contrattualistica internazionalmente riconosciuta, per il ripensamento. Se si va dentro, si va dentro fino in fondo. Parlo dei cinesi, e di Fininvest.


----------



## Fedeshi (2 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riporta Campopiano sul Corriere dello Sport, a Roma la Fininvest e la GSP di Sal Galatioto (per conto della cordata cinese) hanno definito ulteriori dettagli della vendita del Milan. Ma *la firma dell'accordo di esclusiva è slittata a domani-dopodomani*, perché mancano ancora alcuni dettagli da definire.
> Le cifre sono sempre quelle: 700 milioni per il 70% del club e poi entro un anno il restante 30%. E' emerso anche a quanto ammonterebbe *il primo investimento dei cinesi: 300 milioni di euro per la prossima stagione, da investire in calciomercato e merchandising*.
> 
> Gli studi legali sono dunque al lavoro per terminare il contratto di esclusiva, che permetterà appunto di trattare in esclusiva coi cinesi la vendita del Milan e di avviare anche la due diligence.
> ...





Casnop ha scritto:


> Da quello che si legge, il termine di fine giugno è riferito alla data di stipulazione del contratto definitivo, il closing. Ma le obbligazioni di vendere ed acquistare si costituiscono in realtà con la sottoscrizione del contratto preliminare, che rende esse definitive a pena di risoluzione del contratto per inadempimento, che verrà sottoscritto al termine di questa fase di quattro settimane che sta per aprirsi, dunque per la fine di questo mese. Tra il preliminare ed il definitivo possono intercorrere anche pochi giorni, dipende dalla prontezza con cui verranno espletati gli adempimenti pre-closing proprio nella fase che sta per introdursi. In questa fase, per la esperienza di casi simili, è estremamente rara la modifica o addirittura la revoca del consenso di una sola delle parti sugli elementi essenziali dell'affare: oggetto, prezzo, modalità e tempi di pagamento di esso. Il percorso è segnato dalla concorde volontà delle parti di procedere alla sottoscrizione del contratto. Conta quella, e quella diventerà cogente con la sottoscrizione del contratto preliminare, senza attendere di necessità il tanto famoso closing.



Questo significa che dopo la sottoscrizione del preliminare,nulla ci vieterebbe di operare sul mercato sicuri della buona riuscita dell'operazione (come inizialmente si era intenzionati a fare l'anno scorso con Mr.Bee),no?


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (2 Maggio 2016)

Campopiano ha iniziato a dire le solite cose... "non sono Berlusconi e non decido io se vendere"..."se non vende non è colpa mia"...GAME OVER...


----------



## gianluca1193 (2 Maggio 2016)

Io però ancora non capisco a cosa serve un'esclusiva se l'accordo di massima già è stato raggiunto.
Sarà che sono ignorante in materia eh.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vi chiedo una cosa: ma secondo voi un acquirente potente e pieno di soldi puó stare dietro ai deliri ed ai ripensamenti di un vecchio di 80 anni?


Provo a fare l'ottimista: ma chi l'ha detto che Berlusconi ha continui ripensamenti? E se Berlusconi, in realtà, avesse già deciso di cedere e i giornali, privi di news su questa cessione, ricamassero sul fatto che Berlusconi è ancora indeciso? E se i tempi lunghi della trattativa non fossero dovuti a questi eventuali ripensamenti di Berlusconi ma a "tempi tecnici" della stessa trattativa?


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Vabè Campopiano mercoledì scorso mi pare ha twittato "BERLUSCONI HA DETTO SI AI CINESI" e poi il giorno dopo l'ha negato....
> 
> E poi come dice [MENTION=1425]Louis Gara[/MENTION] ora dice che se non dovesse cedere Berlusconi la colpa non è sua (Campopiano)
> 
> Sta preparando il terreno per porre fine alla sua storiella..



Bravissimo, cosi lui se ne "lava le mani" ehh ma la trattativa er reale tutto esclusivo ma Berlusconi ha rifiutato cosi tutti ad insultare Berlusconi che a sto giro non ha detto niente quindi non capisco perchè devo leggere ehhh i soldi teatrini del Milan, al massimo il teatrino l'ha fatto sto campione o come si chiama, a sto giro non mi prende in giro per me è tutto un bluff ( come ho sempre sostenuto dall'inizio ma non ho voluto dire niente) e a sto punto non me la sento manco di dare colpa a Berlusconi ( al momento), detto questo chiudo qui il discorso tanto già avevo capito tutto fin dall'inizio.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Maggio 2016)

che strazio.....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Maggio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Bravissimo, cosi lui se ne "lava le mani" ehh ma la trattativa er reale tutto esclusivo ma Berlusconi ha rifiutato cosi tutti ad insultare Berlusconi che a sto giro non ha detto niente quindi non capisco perchè devo leggere ehhh i soldi teatrini del Milan, al massimo il teatrino l'ha fatto sto campione o come si chiama, a sto giro non mi prende in giro per me è tutto un bluff ( come ho sempre sostenuto dall'inizio ma non ho voluto dire niente) e a sto punto non me la sento manco di dare colpa a Berlusconi ( al momento), detto questo chiudo qui il discorso tanto già avevo capito tutto fin dall'inizio.


Si potrebbe anche dire, però, che Campopiano sta onestamente riportando un'esclusiva pur ribadendo che il buon esito della cessione non dipende da lui, per la paura che questa possa non andare a buon fine e con la paura che un fallimento della trattativa possa screditarlo.


----------



## Jino (2 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Provo a fare l'ottimista: ma chi l'ha detto che Berlusconi ha continui ripensamenti? E se Berlusconi, in realtà, avesse già deciso di cedere e i giornali, privi di news su questa cessione, ricamassero sul fatto che Berlusconi è ancora indeciso? E se i tempi lunghi della trattativa non fossero dovuti a questi eventuali ripensamenti di Berlusconi ma a "tempi tecnici" della stessa trattativa?



Provo a fare il pessimista. E se invece Silvio avesse già deciso di non voler cedere la maggioranza, quindi di fatto a non voler proprio cedere e nel frattempo i giornalai inventano ogni tipo di notizia per tirare avanti qualche mese?


----------



## Casnop (2 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Questo significa che dopo la sottoscrizione del preliminare,nulla ci vieterebbe di operare sul mercato sicuri della buona riuscita dell'operazione (come inizialmente si era intenzionati a fare l'anno scorso con Mr.Bee),no?



Sarebbe auspicabile che ciò avvenisse nella pienezza di poteri di nuovi dirigenti che operassero per mandato del nuovo cda, eletto dai nuovi soci, il che avverrebbe dopo la stipulazione del contratto definitivo di compravendita delle quote, ma nulla vieta che possano esservi soluzioni-ponte per il periodo intermedio, con fiduciari che dei nuovi soci che, in attesa della costituzione delle nuove cariche, agiscano su mandato congiunto della vecchia e nuova proprietà. Questo, ad esempio, è un argomento che potrebbe essere sviluppato nella fase pre-closing che sta per aprirsi. Uno dei tanti, si capisce.


----------



## Gekyn (2 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Provo a fare l'ottimista: ma chi l'ha detto che Berlusconi ha continui ripensamenti? E se Berlusconi, in realtà, avesse già deciso di cedere e i giornali, privi di news su questa cessione, ricamassero sul fatto che Berlusconi è ancora indeciso? E se i tempi lunghi della trattativa non fossero dovuti a questi eventuali ripensamenti di Berlusconi ma a "tempi tecnici" della stessa trattativa?



Bingo!


----------



## Casnop (2 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Provo a fare l'ottimista: ma chi l'ha detto che Berlusconi ha continui ripensamenti? E se Berlusconi, in realtà, avesse già deciso di cedere e i giornali, privi di news su questa cessione, ricamassero sul fatto che Berlusconi è ancora indeciso? E se i tempi lunghi della trattativa non fossero dovuti a questi eventuali ripensamenti di Berlusconi ma a "tempi tecnici" della stessa trattativa?



Il Dentone trova sempre il modo di andare in gol...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Maggio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Provo a fare il pessimista. E se invece Silvio avesse già deciso di non voler cedere la maggioranza, quindi di fatto a non voler proprio cedere e nel frattempo i giornalai inventano ogni tipo di notizia per tirare avanti qualche mese?


Prospettiva lecita, nonché grande paura di tutti noi. Il problema è che anche la prospettiva offerta da me è lecita, quindi, secondo me, dobbiamo solo aspettare e stare a vedere.


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Si potrebbe anche dire, però, che Campopiano sta onestamente riportando un'esclusiva pur ribadendo che il buon esito della cessione non dipende da lui, per la paura che questa possa non andare a buon fine e con la paura che un fallimento della trattativa possa screditarlo.



Ha anche ribadito per la centesima volta che Berlusconi è allineato con Fininvest per la cessione, si lascia comunque una porticina


Visto come sta venendo trattato direi che fa benissimo


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riporta Campopiano sul Corriere dello Sport, a Roma la Fininvest e la GSP di Sal Galatioto (per conto della cordata cinese) hanno definito ulteriori dettagli della vendita del Milan. Ma *la firma dell'accordo di esclusiva è slittata a domani-dopodomani*, perché mancano ancora alcuni dettagli da definire.
> Le cifre sono sempre quelle: 700 milioni per il 70% del club e poi entro un anno il restante 30%. E' emerso anche a quanto ammonterebbe *il primo investimento dei cinesi: 300 milioni di euro per la prossima stagione, da investire in calciomercato e merchandising*.
> 
> Gli studi legali sono dunque al lavoro per terminare il contratto di esclusiva, che permetterà appunto di trattare in esclusiva coi cinesi la vendita del Milan e di avviare anche la due diligence.
> ...



.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Maggio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Il Dentone trova sempre il modo di andare in gol...


Spero tanto di aver ragione, non per potermi pavoneggiare ma solo per porre fine a questo coma lungo dieci anni che condividiamo noi tutti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Maggio 2016)

Da adesso sono ufficialmente pessimista  .

Mi hanno fregato un altra volta


----------



## Gekyn (2 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Da adesso sono ufficialmente pessimista  .
> 
> Mi hanno fregato un altra volta



io direi di aspettare almeno 48 ore, sono 10 anni che aspettiamo.........
io comunque rimango ottimista secondo me ci sono tutti i presupposti per vendere.


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Provo a fare l'ottimista: ma chi l'ha detto che Berlusconi ha continui ripensamenti? E se Berlusconi, in realtà, avesse già deciso di cedere e i giornali, privi di news su questa cessione, ricamassero sul fatto che Berlusconi è ancora indeciso? E se i tempi lunghi della trattativa non fossero dovuti a questi eventuali ripensamenti di Berlusconi ma a "tempi tecnici" della stessa trattativa?



E se fosse l'esatto opposto? Non ha nessun ripensamento perchè è più deciso che mai a tenere il Milan?


----------



## Fedeshi (2 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Da adesso sono ufficialmente pessimista  .
> 
> Mi hanno fregato un altra volta



Secondo me era peggio se diceva "rinvio di una settimana",alla fine uno o due giorni non cambia poi molto.Semmai dovremmo cominciare ad essere pessimisti in caso di ulteriore rinvio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> E se fosse l'esatto opposto? Non ha nessun ripensamento perchè è più deciso che mai a tenere il Milan?


Come ho scritto sopra: 


Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Prospettiva lecita, nonché grande paura di tutti noi. Il problema è che anche la prospettiva offerta da me è lecita, quindi, secondo me, dobbiamo solo aspettare e stare a vedere.


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Come ho scritto sopra:



Me l'ero persa


----------



## MarcoMilanista (2 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> E se fosse l'esatto opposto? Non ha nessun ripensamento perchè è più deciso che mai a tenere il Milan?



In quel caso morirà entro breve.


----------



## URABALO (2 Maggio 2016)

Tutto questo pessimismo fatico a comprenderlo.
Campopiano è probabilmente il giornalista che ha più fonti vicine alla trattativa,però ha ragione quando dice che se tutto non dovesse poi andare in porto la colpa non è sua perché lui riporta semplicemente i fatti che gli vengono descritti,non è lui che decide le sorti del Milan.
Anche su Alciato non capisco tutto questo accanimento,alla fine anch'egli ha svelato prima di tutti la trattativa tra Bee e Fininvest,che poi la cosa sia finita con tante promesse e zero fatti da parte del thailandese che colpa ne avrebbe Alciato?
Tornando a questa trattativa tutti i giornali più importanti non l'hanno mai smentita,quotidiani sportivi,giornalisti che si occupano di finanza,ma soprattutto Fininvest non l'ha mai fatto nonostante i vari titoloni che preannunciavano quantomeno un accordo tra le parti.
Persino i vari leccapiedi di Berlusconi e Galliani sempre sui cinesi non hanno mai detto che non esistono a differenza di un anno fa.
Ma su tutto e tutti c'è la famosa intervista a Sal Galatioto sul giornale rosa dove un eventuale trollata di Campopiano non può essere,e dove l'italoamericano diede delle rispostate abbastanza eloquenti sulla veridicità della trattativa.

Per cui io resto ottimista sia sul fatto che è tutto reale,e sia sul fatto che Berlusconi darà il permesso di vendere,ammesso non l'abbia già fatto quando in mezzo c'è praticamente l'appoggio e il supporto di un governo di una nazione tra le più potenti al mondo.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riporta Campopiano sul Corriere dello Sport, a Roma la Fininvest e la GSP di Sal Galatioto (per conto della cordata cinese) hanno definito ulteriori dettagli della vendita del Milan. Ma *la firma dell'accordo di esclusiva è slittata a domani-dopodomani*, perché mancano ancora alcuni dettagli da definire.
> Le cifre sono sempre quelle: 700 milioni per il 70% del club e poi entro un anno il restante 30%. E' emerso anche a quanto ammonterebbe *il primo investimento dei cinesi: 300 milioni di euro per la prossima stagione, da investire in calciomercato e merchandising*.
> 
> Gli studi legali sono dunque al lavoro per terminare il contratto di esclusiva, che permetterà appunto di trattare in esclusiva coi cinesi la vendita del Milan e di avviare anche la due diligence.
> ...



Attendiamo un po' e poi trarremo le dovute conclusioni.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (2 Maggio 2016)

Rimandare, sempre rimandare...
Dai che alla terza volta ci cascheranno un po' meno tifosi, voglio essere positivo.


----------



## gianluca1193 (2 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Come ho scritto sopra:



La cosa che fa ben sperare a breve termine è che i nomi tirati in ballo non hanno smentito.
Se fosse tutta una montatura le società avrebbero smentito in un attimo.
Ne risentirebbero troppo a livello di immagine.
Jack Ma in primis.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Maggio 2016)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> La cosa che fa ben sperare a breve termine è che i nomi tirati in ballo non hanno smentito.
> Se fosse tutta una montatura le società tirate in ballo avrebbero smentito in un attimo.
> Non credo possa fargli piacere di esser tirati in ballo senza alcun motivo.
> Ne risentirebbero troppo a livello di immagine.
> Jack Ma in primis.


Appunto, ormai è venuto fuori pure il nome di Ma.


----------



## JohnShepard (2 Maggio 2016)

Si ciao ragazzi abbiamo capito, film già visto. Firme che slittano, Berlusconi che potrebbe "in extremis" ripensarci ecc.. ecc.. 

Quando finirà quest'incubo?


----------



## anakyn101 (2 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Da adesso sono ufficialmente pessimista  .
> 
> Mi hanno fregato un altra volta



Ragazzi rimaniamo calmi! A livello anche solo puramente finanziario in questo momento l' AC Milan per il nano e' un asset con data di scadenza gia' stampata..più passa il tempo più perde valore. A livello di pubblicita' ancora peggio, solo negativa ormai. Berlusconi venderà non può fare altrimenti. Non e' un , e' un MEGALOMANE.


----------



## Casnop (2 Maggio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Provo a fare il pessimista. E se invece Silvio avesse già deciso di non voler cedere la maggioranza, quindi di fatto a non voler proprio cedere e nel frattempo i giornalai inventano ogni tipo di notizia per tirare avanti qualche mese?


E portarsi dietro in giro in questa pantomima gente che, se solo volesse, potrebbe piantargli un'OPA ostile su Mediaset in mezza giornata di lavoro? Direi di no.


----------



## Aron (2 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Da adesso sono ufficialmente pessimista  .
> 
> Mi hanno fregato un altra volta



La firma della trattativa in esclusiva espone Berlusconi a un punto di non ritorno, per quanto privo dei vincoli che subentrerebbero dopo l'accordo sul preliminare.

Verrebbero fuori ufficialmente i soggetti cinesi coinvolti, gli investimenti che farebbero, i possibili giocatori e dirigenti che ingaggerebbero, e si incrementerebbe a dismisura la sete dei tifosi per il passaggio di proprietà.
Se in quella fase, Berlusconi mollasse la trattativa, i tifosi e gli sponsor non lo digerirebbero.

È più probabile che Berlusconi ci ripensi ora piuttosto che fra un mese.


----------



## Gekyn (2 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riporta Campopiano sul Corriere dello Sport, a Roma la Fininvest e la GSP di Sal Galatioto (per conto della cordata cinese) hanno definito ulteriori dettagli della vendita del Milan. Ma *la firma dell'accordo di esclusiva è slittata a domani-dopodomani*, perché mancano ancora alcuni dettagli da definire.
> Le cifre sono sempre quelle: 700 milioni per il 70% del club e poi entro un anno il restante 30%. E' emerso anche a quanto ammonterebbe *il primo investimento dei cinesi: 300 milioni di euro per la prossima stagione, da investire in calciomercato e merchandising*.
> 
> Gli studi legali sono dunque al lavoro per terminare il contratto di esclusiva, che permetterà appunto di trattare in esclusiva coi cinesi la vendita del Milan e di avviare anche la due diligence.
> ...



Io penso, per non ripetere la brutta figura con BEE, che sino a quando non ci sarà la firma sul preliminare, non uscirà nessuna ufficialità sulla trattativa!
Metterei l'anima in pace se cercate conferme ufficiali nell'immediato, dovremo solo dare fiducia alle fonti ufficiose dei vari giornalisti e sicuramente alle non smentite ufficiali dei vari interpreti.


----------



## Aron (2 Maggio 2016)

*Sky Sport: Berlusconi dirà sì o no entro mercoledì ai cinesi. In caso di assenso alla trattativa in esclusiva, tutto il mercato in entrata e in uscita sarà bloccato per un mese, inclusi i possibili rinnovi.*


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (2 Maggio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> E portarsi dietro in giro in questa pantomima gente che, se solo volesse, potrebbe piantargli un'OPA ostile su Mediaset in mezza giornata di lavoro? Direi di no.



Ma per favore...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Maggio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport: Berlusconi dirà sì o no entro mercoledì ai cinesi. In caso di assenso alla trattativa in esclusiva, tutto il mercato in entrata e in uscita sarà bloccato per un mese, inclusi i possibili rinnovi.*



Almeno abbiamo la convergenza di tutte le fonti sulla data di mercoledì.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (2 Maggio 2016)

Non venderanno niente.. È sempre la solita sorfa.. Prima ero molto fiducioso ma ormai sono diventato pessimista.. Siamo alle solite.. Ora secondo Sky non è neanche sicuro il sì o no alla trattativa da dare poi entro mercoledì?! Non era oggi scusate ?!! Poi per un si neanche vincolante tutto sto casino ??!! Ma per favore...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Maggio 2016)

Film gia visto.


----------



## gianluca1193 (2 Maggio 2016)

Su TMW c'è un articolo che afferma il SI di Silvio a vendere la maggioranza.
Con tanto di slinguazzamenti vari su come lo faccia per i tifosi e non per i continui ripianamenti.


----------



## neversayconte (2 Maggio 2016)

Ma perchè devono scrivere scadenze certe (lunedì, no mercoledì, no venerdì alle 11.57 am) per fare puntualmente figure grame?


----------



## Aragorn (2 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riporta Campopiano sul Corriere dello Sport, a Roma la Fininvest e la GSP di Sal Galatioto (per conto della cordata cinese) hanno definito ulteriori dettagli della vendita del Milan. Ma *la firma dell'accordo di esclusiva è slittata a domani-dopodomani*, perché mancano ancora alcuni dettagli da definire.
> Le cifre sono sempre quelle: 700 milioni per il 70% del club e poi entro un anno il restante 30%. E' emerso anche a quanto ammonterebbe *il primo investimento dei cinesi: 300 milioni di euro per la prossima stagione, da investire in calciomercato e merchandising*.
> 
> Gli studi legali sono dunque al lavoro per terminare il contratto di esclusiva, che permetterà appunto di trattare in esclusiva coi cinesi la vendita del Milan e di avviare anche la due diligence.
> ...



Lo dicevo che ogni volta che iniziano a spuntare delle date arriva regolarmente la fregatura. Personalmente la scadenza che mi sono dato è metà-fine giugno, se entro allora non è successo niente di niente mi metterò definitivamente l'animo in pace.


----------



## URABALO (2 Maggio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Non venderanno niente.. È sempre la solita sorfa.. Prima ero molto fiducioso ma ormai sono diventato pessimista.. Siamo alle solite.. Ora secondo Sky non è neanche sicuro il sì o no alla trattativa da dare poi entro mercoledì?! Non era oggi scusate ?!! Poi per un si neanche vincolante tutto sto casino ??!! Ma per favore...



L'hanno già detto in tanti,una volta che dai carta bianca sull'esclusiva seppur non vincolante difficilmente se non impossibile con la gente che c'è in ballo non si arriva agli step successivi.


----------



## Casnop (2 Maggio 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Lo dicevo che ogni volta che iniziano a spuntare delle date arriva regolarmente la fregatura. Personalmente la scadenza che mi sono dato è metà-fine giugno, se entro allora non è successo niente di niente mi metterò definitivamente l'animo in pace.



Caro Aragorn, a quella data ce lo metteremo tutti l'animo in pace, in primis i nostri amici con gli occhi a mandorla. O si fa entro l'inizio della prossima stagione sportiva, o non si fa più a quel prezzo. E Silvio, con una Fininvest che non metterà più il becco d'un quattrino per rilanciare il Milan dopo che ha dato il meglio di sè per venderlo, lo sa benissimo. Dunque, animo, attenzione e pazienza.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (2 Maggio 2016)

URABALO ha scritto:


> L'hanno già detto in tanti,una volta che dai carta bianca sull'esclusiva seppur non vincolante difficilmente se non impossibile con la gente che c'è in ballo non si arriva agli step successivi.


Aprite gli occhi.. Il problema non è la gente che c'è dietro l'offerta.. Vogliamo mettere in dubbio jack Ma e compagnia? .. Io qui metto in dubbio la stabilità mentale di un mentecatto CHE NON VUOLE VENDERE E NON SA NEANCHE COSA VUOLE IN REALTÀ.. VORREBBE VINCERE SENZA SPENDERE


----------



## JohnShepard (2 Maggio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Aprite gli occhi.. Il problema non è la gente che c'è dietro l'offerta.. Vogliamo mettere in dubbio jack Ma e compagnia? .. Io qui metto in dubbio la stabilità mentale di un mentecatto CHE NON VUOLE VENDERE E NON SA NEANCHE COSA VUOLE IN REALTÀ.. VORREBBE VINCERE SENZA SPENDERE



Bravo. Il problema è questo. Il nostro destino è in mano alla demenza senile... Il pessimismo è d'obbligo


----------



## ps18ps (2 Maggio 2016)

URABALO ha scritto:


> Tutto questo pessimismo fatico a comprenderlo.
> Campopiano è probabilmente il giornalista che ha più fonti vicine alla trattativa,però ha ragione quando dice che se tutto non dovesse poi andare in porto la colpa non è sua perché lui riporta semplicemente i fatti che gli vengono descritti,non è lui che decide le sorti del Milan.
> Anche su Alciato non capisco tutto questo accanimento,alla fine anch'egli ha svelato prima di tutti la trattativa tra Bee e Fininvest,che poi la cosa sia finita con tante promesse e zero fatti da parte del thailandese che colpa ne avrebbe Alciato?
> Tornando a questa trattativa tutti i giornali più importanti non l'hanno mai smentita,quotidiani sportivi,giornalisti che si occupano di finanza,ma soprattutto Fininvest non l'ha mai fatto nonostante i vari titoloni che preannunciavano quantomeno un accordo tra le parti.
> ...



Perfetto complimenti. La trattativa è reale e gli acauirenti sono seri. Secondo me c'è la volonta di vendere, ma se salta tutto non è colpa di un giornalista, e questo non è sicuramente il solito teatrino.


----------



## URABALO (2 Maggio 2016)

Altra differenza tra lo scorso anno è che 12 mesi fa già si preannunciava che Bee o non Bee le intenzioni di Berlusconi erano comunque quelle di investire dopo anni di mercato fatto a parametri zero,lo disse lui stesso che voleva riportare il Milan in alto.
Quest'anno dopo l'ennesima stagione fallimentare accentuata dagli investimenti fatti in estate anche Berlusconi stesso penso abbia perso ogni speranza o illusione di far rinascere il "suo" Milan,quindi...


----------



## gianluca1193 (2 Maggio 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> Perfetto complimenti. La trattativa è reale e gli acauirenti sono seri. Secondo me c'è la volonta di vendere, ma se salta tutto non è colpa di un giornalista, e questo non è sicuramente il solito teatrino.



Guarda non sono del tutto d'accordo.
Un po' per rabbia nei confronti del "messaggero", un po' per i toni, le parole e le frasi utilizzate, credo sia comprensibile un minimo di accanimento.


----------



## ildemone85 (2 Maggio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport: Berlusconi dirà sì o no entro mercoledì ai cinesi. In caso di assenso alla trattativa in esclusiva, tutto il mercato in entrata e in uscita sarà bloccato per un mese, inclusi i possibili rinnovi.*



allo stato attuale nessuno sa quali siano le intenzioni di Berlusconi Silvio, ammesso che esista una trattativa, cmq mi sfuggono gli eventuali vantaggi da una farsa-bis


----------



## URABALO (2 Maggio 2016)

Poi perché nessuno prova a chiedere al diretto interessato(S.B.)?
L'anno scorso era tutto un proclamo da parte sia di Bee che di Berlusconi,quest'anno sono 20 giorni che è uscita questa ipotesi di trattativa e come mai ancora tutto tace?
Forse i possibili acquirenti hanno chiesto il basso profilo?

Anche questi secondo me sono bei segnali.


----------



## ps18ps (2 Maggio 2016)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> Guarda non sono del tutto d'accordo.
> Un po' per rabbia nei confronti del "messaggero", un po' per i toni, le parole e le frasi utilizzate, credo sia comprensibile un minimo di accanimento.



Ti capisco anch'io sono un po deluso perché mi aspettavo una firma, ma cerco poi di ragionare a sangue freddo


----------



## LukeLike (2 Maggio 2016)

La cosa che mi spaventa di più è che fino ad oggi il caro Pasquale sembrava così convinto...ora si tutela con un "Berlusconi potrebbe tirarsi indietro in extremis"...ahia.


----------



## The Ripper (2 Maggio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport: Berlusconi dirà sì o no entro mercoledì ai cinesi. In caso di assenso alla trattativa in esclusiva, tutto il mercato in entrata e in uscita sarà bloccato per un mese, inclusi i possibili rinnovi.*



io penso che l'annuncio venga dato in occasione della finale di coppa italia.


----------



## gianluca1193 (2 Maggio 2016)

Comunque ad oggi, aveva ragione RAVEZZANI!
Firma tra Martedí e Mercoledì per l'esclusiva, poi 60 gg per il CLOSING!


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Maggio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport: Berlusconi dirà sì o no entro mercoledì ai cinesi. In caso di assenso alla trattativa in esclusiva, tutto il mercato in entrata e in uscita sarà bloccato per un mese, inclusi i possibili rinnovi.*



Meglio il mercato chiuso che il mercato in mano a Galliani. Anche se la storia del "mercato chiuso in attesa della trattativa" la possono usare benissimo come scusa per non spendere una lira


----------



## mistergao (2 Maggio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport: Berlusconi dirà sì o no entro mercoledì ai cinesi. In caso di assenso alla trattativa in esclusiva, tutto il mercato in entrata e in uscita sarà bloccato per un mese, inclusi i possibili rinnovi.*



Come al solito, finchè non vedo, non credo. Poi, cari miei, per me il problema se Silvio vende non è che salti il mercato 2016...chissenefrega. Una volta che Silvio non c'è più si parte e si ricostruisce, è questa la cosa fondamentale.


----------



## DannySa (2 Maggio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport: Berlusconi dirà sì o no entro mercoledì ai cinesi. In caso di assenso alla trattativa in esclusiva, tutto il mercato in entrata e in uscita sarà bloccato per un mese, inclusi i possibili rinnovi.*



Rimango positivissimo.
Per me oggi sono solo passi avanti perché Campopiano sta battendo sempre sulla stessa strada, si è addirittura parlato di cifre per finanziare il mercato e il merchandising e invece di essere qui a commentare una trattativa saltata per volere di Silvio si è posticipata di poche ora la "decisione" di Silvio, probabilmente già presa da un pezzo, per portare avanti la cessione e chiudere tutto verso la fine di maggio.
Speriamo bene, intanto questa notizia sarebbe meravigliosa perché se c'è una trattativa in corso è giusto che rimanga tutto bloccato, meno potere quindi a Galliani che sarà già al lavoro per rinnovare ai soliti noti fin quando non verrà messo da parte del tutto.
Ci siamo già passati ormai, è inutile far saltare l'ennessima trattativa per una cessione vantaggiosissima, ma Silvio poi lo ha capito che rimarrebbe presidente onorario e con il 30% della società ancora per 1-2 anni? nessuno ha chiesto che se ne andasse all'istante ma in questo caso sarebbe un addio sensato, anche per fare da spalla ai cinesi prima di lasciare la mano definitivamente.


----------



## URABALO (2 Maggio 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi spaventa di più è che fino ad oggi il caro Pasquale sembrava così convinto...ora si tutela con un "Berlusconi potrebbe tirarsi indietro in extremis"...ahia.



In extremis vuol dire all'ultimo momento.
Dai ma davvero qualcuno pensa che questa esclusiva al momento slittata dipenda dalle lune di Berlusconi quando le parti stanno comunicando da giorni solo in attesa del si?
Follia.

Io continuo a pensare che Berlusconi la decisione l'abbia presa da molto tempo,l'unica plausibile discussione può essere sulle quote da cedere e sul ruolo che avrà nel futuro del Milan targato Cina.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Maggio 2016)

Bene , devono bloccare tutti i rinnovi perché i cessi dobbiamo sbolognarli .


----------



## koti (2 Maggio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Rimango positivissimo.
> Per me oggi sono solo passi avanti perché Campopiano sta battendo sempre sulla stessa strada, si è addirittura parlato di cifre per finanziare il mercato e il merchandising e invece di essere qui a commentare una trattativa saltata per volere di Silvio si è posticipata di poche ora la "decisione" di Silvio, probabilmente già presa da un pezzo, per portare avanti la cessione e chiudere tutto verso la fine di maggio.
> Speriamo bene, intanto questa notizia sarebbe meravigliosa perché se c'è una trattativa in corso è giusto che rimanga tutto bloccato, meno potere quindi a Galliani che sarà già al lavoro per rinnovare ai soliti noti fin quando non verrà messo da parte del tutto.
> Ci siamo già passati ormai, è inutile far saltare l'ennessima trattativa per una cessione vantaggiosissima, ma Silvio poi lo ha capito che rimarrebbe presidente onorario e con il 30% della società ancora per 1-2 anni? nessuno ha chiesto che se ne andasse all'istante ma in questo caso sarebbe un addio sensato, anche per fare da spalla ai cinesi prima di lasciare la mano definitivamente.


Quoto. Inizierei a preoccuparmi seriamente solo se questa esclusiva non arrivasse neanche entro mercoledì, per il momento rimango abbastanza positivo.


----------



## The Ripper (2 Maggio 2016)

Ma i rinnovi, poi, chi sarebbero? A parte Mecess e Mortolivo chi va in scadenza?


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Meglio il mercato chiuso che il mercato in mano a Galliani. Anche se la storia del "mercato chiuso in attesa della trattativa" la possono usare benissimo come scusa per non spendere una lira



Vabe se cede la squadra il mercato sarà fatto dai cinesi...spero non con Galliani però


----------



## Il Genio (2 Maggio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ma i rinnovi, poi, chi sarebbero? A parte Mecess e Mortolivo chi va in scadenza?


Sicuro Zapata e Alex


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (2 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riporta Campopiano sul Corriere dello Sport, a Roma la Fininvest e la GSP di Sal Galatioto (per conto della cordata cinese) hanno definito ulteriori dettagli della vendita del Milan. Ma *la firma dell'accordo di esclusiva è slittata a domani-dopodomani*, perché mancano ancora alcuni dettagli da definire.
> Le cifre sono sempre quelle: 700 milioni per il 70% del club e poi entro un anno il restante 30%. E' emerso anche a quanto ammonterebbe *il primo investimento dei cinesi: 300 milioni di euro per la prossima stagione, da investire in calciomercato e merchandising*.
> 
> Gli studi legali sono dunque al lavoro per terminare il contratto di esclusiva, che permetterà appunto di trattare in esclusiva coi cinesi la vendita del Milan e di avviare anche la due diligence.
> ...





The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ma i rinnovi, poi, chi sarebbero? A parte Mecess e Mortolivo chi va in scadenza?



Alex, Zapata, Abbiati e poi ci sono le questioni Balotelli e Boateng.


----------



## Il Genio (2 Maggio 2016)

Ragazzi, io sono una delle persone più diffidenti che esistano al mondo ma in questo caso mi sento di contestare un po' l'accanimento di quelli che si deprimono per un, vero o presunto, slittamento delle operazioni. 
Stiamo parlando di U N M I L I O N E D I E U R O!!!
Cioè, non è come quando ti svegli la mattina e vai al mercato a comprarti un paio di mutande, e già li magari hai qualche dubbio perché il boxer è scomodo perché balla ma lo slip di contro mi finisce tra le chiappe. 
Stiamo parlando di una cessione di una società di livello mondiale, un'operazione tra due continenti in cui, addirittura - forse - c'è dietro un governo. 
Due economie tanto distanti che nemmeno ce l'immaginiamo. 
Ma davvero credete che ci si possa ricamare sopra?
Chissà quante persone ci sono dietro e da quanto tempo solo per controllare che tutto si possa incastrare a livello tecnico, giuridico, economico e, ammettiamolo personale. 
Qua anche l'ultimo cavillo dev'essere studiato e ricontrollato mille volte, non si scherza
Come minimo è una cosa che va avanti da mesi dietro le quinte, credete che 24 o 48 ore spostino qualcosa?
Il discorso non è più sul si fa o non si fa, ma in che termini

[MENTION=1995]Il Genio[/MENTION] Raga le parole censurate!!!


----------



## siioca (2 Maggio 2016)

Intanto anche l'equipe riporta le notizie del Corriere.


----------



## Casnop (2 Maggio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport: Berlusconi dirà sì o no entro mercoledì ai cinesi. In caso di assenso alla trattativa in esclusiva, tutto il mercato in entrata e in uscita sarà bloccato per un mese, inclusi i possibili rinnovi.*



Ormai tutte le fonti si stanno allineando in senso logicamente coerente con un'univoca volontà di Fininvest e di Silvio Berlusconi di vendere. Dalla Ravelli in poi, mi pare un coro molto intonato, senza stecche. Molto bene.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riporta Campopiano sul Corriere dello Sport, a Roma la Fininvest e la GSP di Sal Galatioto (per conto della cordata cinese) hanno definito ulteriori dettagli della vendita del Milan. Ma *la firma dell'accordo di esclusiva è slittata a domani-dopodomani*, perché mancano ancora alcuni dettagli da definire.
> Le cifre sono sempre quelle: 700 milioni per il 70% del club e poi entro un anno il restante 30%. E' emerso anche a quanto ammonterebbe *il primo investimento dei cinesi: 300 milioni di euro per la prossima stagione, da investire in calciomercato e merchandising*.
> 
> Gli studi legali sono dunque al lavoro per terminare il contratto di esclusiva, che permetterà appunto di trattare in esclusiva coi cinesi la vendita del Milan e di avviare anche la due diligence.
> ...



.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Maggio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport: Berlusconi dirà sì o no entro mercoledì ai cinesi. In caso di assenso alla trattativa in esclusiva, tutto il mercato in entrata e in uscita sarà bloccato per un mese, inclusi i possibili rinnovi.*



.


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Maggio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ma i rinnovi, poi, chi sarebbero? A parte Mecess e Mortolivo chi va in scadenza?



Zapata, Alex, Abbiati (vabbè), Balotelli (in un certo senso), Boateng.


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Maggio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport: Berlusconi dirà sì o no entro mercoledì ai cinesi. In caso di assenso alla trattativa in esclusiva, tutto il mercato in entrata e in uscita sarà bloccato per un mese, inclusi i possibili rinnovi.*



Bah, visto che lo dicono tutti aspettiamo fino a mercoledì, ormai tanto vale...


----------



## Il Genio (2 Maggio 2016)

Mi scuso per la parolaccia ma era un semplice po-co cane


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Maggio 2016)

siioca ha scritto:


> Intanto anche l'equipe riporta le notizie del Corriere.



Se l'Equipe fa una cosa del genere evidentemente hanno fiducia in Campopiano.


----------



## davoreb (2 Maggio 2016)

Per me questa volta si chiude, è la prima volta che Fininvest non smentisce niente.


----------



## hiei87 (2 Maggio 2016)

è una barzelletta. Che credibilità può avere uno così?


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Maggio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport: Berlusconi dirà sì o no entro mercoledì ai cinesi. In caso di assenso alla trattativa in esclusiva, tutto il mercato in entrata e in uscita sarà bloccato per un mese, inclusi i possibili rinnovi.*



*Anche l'Equipe riporta le news sulla cessione, riportate dai vari media italiani (Cds in primis):*


----------



## anakyn101 (2 Maggio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Anche l'Equipe riporta le news sulla cessione, riportate dai vari media italiani (Cds in primis):*



allez les rouge et noir


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Maggio 2016)

Speriamo solo che mercoledì non ci saranno ulteriori scadenze... per me mercoledì è l'ultimatum per la concretezza di tutta questa vicenda.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (2 Maggio 2016)

Oh.... Mal che vada... Giovedì 5 maggio nuovo inno Dell AC milan

5 maggio

Ei fu siccome immobile dato il Mortal sospiro stette la spoglia immemore orba di tanto spirto


----------



## mabadi (2 Maggio 2016)

In ogni caso io ringrazio il PRESIDENTE BERLUSCONI.
Silvio anche se gli ultimi anni sono stati un'agonia non dimenticherò gli anni fino al 2011
Tu rimarrai sempre il Presidente


----------



## anakyn101 (2 Maggio 2016)

maschioalfa ha scritto:


> oh.... Mal che vada... Giovedì 5 maggio nuovo inno dell ac milan
> 
> 5 maggio
> 
> ei fu siccome immobile dato il mortal sospiro stette la spoglia immemore orba di tanto spirto



 top


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Maggio 2016)

mabadi ha scritto:


> In ogni caso io ringrazio il PRESIDENTE BERLUSCONI.
> Silvio anche se gli ultimi anni sono stati un'agonia non dimenticherò gli anni fino al 2011
> *Tu rimarrai sempre il Presidente*


Dopo mercoledì questa frase sarà letterale.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Maggio 2016)

*Ravezzani (Per quel che può valere). Berlusconi è ancora indeciso. Non è più sicuro della cessione.*


----------



## goleador 70 (2 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani (Per quel che può valere). Berlusconi è ancora indeciso. Non è più sicuro della cessione.*


Ieri dice una cosa e oggi un'altra..


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani (Per quel che può valere). Berlusconi è ancora indeciso. Non è più sicuro della cessione.*



 te pareva. A questo punto Ravezzani va rivalutato.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani (Per quel che può valere). Berlusconi è ancora indeciso. Non è più sicuro della cessione.*



Strano  , dai almeno i tifosi se la prenderanno ancora una volta con Berlusconi e questi giornalisti che ne hanno dette di tutti i colori ne usciranno "puliti", magari non esiste niente di tutto cio e in qualche modo ne devono uscire mo


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Maggio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Strano  , dai almeno i tifosi se la prenderanno ancora una volta con Berlusconi e questi giornalisti che ne hanno dette di tutti i colori ne usciranno "puliti", magari non esiste niente di tutto cio e in qualche modo ne devono uscire mo



Questa è una cavolata dai... Non puoi dire che la trattativa non esiste, altrimenti Sal Galatioto sarebbe un burattino?? e l'Evergrande come mai non ha smentito? anche loro burattini? dai su.


----------



## kolao95 (2 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani (Per quel che può valere). Berlusconi è ancora indeciso. Non è più sicuro della cessione.*



Ma basta, madonna..


----------



## Aron (2 Maggio 2016)

*Pasquale Campopiano: "non mi risultano al momento ripensamenti da parte di Berlusconi."*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riporta Campopiano sul Corriere dello Sport, a Roma la Fininvest e la GSP di Sal Galatioto (per conto della cordata cinese) hanno definito ulteriori dettagli della vendita del Milan. Ma *la firma dell'accordo di esclusiva è slittata a domani-dopodomani*, perché mancano ancora alcuni dettagli da definire.
> Le cifre sono sempre quelle: 700 milioni per il 70% del club e poi entro un anno il restante 30%. E' emerso anche a quanto ammonterebbe *il primo investimento dei cinesi: 300 milioni di euro per la prossima stagione, da investire in calciomercato e merchandising*.
> 
> Gli studi legali sono dunque al lavoro per terminare il contratto di esclusiva, che permetterà appunto di trattare in esclusiva coi cinesi la vendita del Milan e di avviare anche la due diligence.
> ...



Eccomi qui, neanche il tempo di passare qualche ora con le gambe sotto al tavolo che cadiamo in depressione  ho seguito tutti i vostri aggiornamenti e direi che le cose procedono spedite verso una conclusione positiva. Alcune considerazioni: Campopiano si sta dimostrando il giornalista più affidabile di tutti, per cui screditarlo per via di una errata qualificazione giuridica (preliminare/esclusiva) o perché la firma non è arrivata oggi ma arriverà tra 48 ore, lo trovo esagerato.
Ricordo a tutti che non si sta cedendo un'attività di ortofrutta, sebbene i giocatori in campo possano farlo pensare. Per cui è normale che vi siano degli slittamenti per limare gli ultimi dettagli. Non c'è motivo per farsi venire forti attacchi di diarrea.
In questa vicenda ci sono diversi punti saldi che mi inducono a pensare che tutto si concluderà positivamente: 
1) Nessuno dei principali protagonisti ha smentito, e quello più forte (Jack Ma) si è limitato ad una battuta che sembrava tutt'altro che una smentita.
2) Tutte le principali testate giornalistiche italiane concordano sul fatto che la firma arriverà entro 48 ore.
3) Se Berlusconi non era convinto i cinesi lo avrebbero capito e si sarebbero già ritirati o credete sul serio che stiano ancora aspettando la risposta dell' "altissimo"? 
Nel momento in cui verrà posta la firma per l'esclusiva, per me l'affare può considerarsi concluso al 90%. Dopo il preliminare al 99,9%. E vi spiego perché: Berlusconi non può permettersi di comportarsi come una sedicenne mestruata per la seconda volta fila, per giunta di fronte ai principali colossi cinesi. La reputazione sua e di Fininvest ne uscirebbe disintegrata. Qui non stiamo trattando con un broker sconosciuto che deve recuperare capitali col cappello in mano. Stiamo trattando con un advisor di fama internazionale che cura gli interessi di aziende che potrebbero comprarsi Mediaset con un rutto.
Per cui non appena Berlusconi acconsentirà a trattare in esclusiva la cessione del pacchetto di maggioranza, lo scoglio più grande sarà superato.
A quel punto, per avere la matematica certezza del goal a porta vuota, basterà aspettare un mese: ossia la firma del preliminare.
Parliamo quindi dei primi di giugno. Messa pure quella seconda firma, l'accordo sarà blindato non solo moralmente/eticamente/strategicamente ma anche giuridicamente. Il closing sarà la naturale conseguenza di quegli accordi e anche se arriverà a fine giugno/primi di luglio non è un problema. 
Chi sostiene che la stagione non si può programmare a partire da luglio, non considera un fattore determinante: i soldi che avremo a disposizione. Campopiano ha parlato di 300M tra mercato e merchandising. Voi dite che i cinesi metteranno quei soldi in mano a Galliani? Vedremo. Ma ne dubito


----------



## koti (2 Maggio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Strano  , dai almeno i tifosi se la prenderanno ancora una volta con Berlusconi e questi giornalisti che ne hanno dette di tutti i colori ne usciranno "puliti", magari non esiste niente di tutto cio e in qualche modo ne devono uscire mo


Povero Silvio, tutta colpa dei giornalisti...


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Maggio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano: "non mi risultano al momento ripensamenti da parte di Berlusconi."*



Più prende una decisione in fretta meglio è per tutti.



corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Questa è una cavolata dai... Non puoi dire che la trattativa non esiste, altrimenti Sal Galatioto sarebbe un burattino?? e l'Evergrande come mai non ha smentito? anche loro burattini? dai su.



Probabilmente mi sbaglio ma io non credo più a niente, ricordo ancora il titolone Berlusconi ha detto si e oggi ci ritroviamo tanto per cambiare a ancora non si sa ecc,quello che mi dispiace e che alla fine ci rimettiamo sempre noi tifosi.



koti ha scritto:


> Povero Silvio, tutta colpa dei giornalisti...



Commento ironico che potevi anche fare a meno di scrivere ognuno la pensa come meglio crede chiuso ot.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (2 Maggio 2016)

Aspettiamo mercoledì allora, per vedere quanti saranno quelli che continueranno a credere a certi "giornalisti" quando non ci sarà nessuna firma.


----------



## UDG (2 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Eccomi qui, neanche il tempo di passare qualche ora con le gambe sotto al tavolo che cadiamo in depressione  ho seguito tutti i vostri aggiornamenti e direi che le cose procedono spedite verso una conclusione positiva. Alcune considerazioni: Campopiano si sta dimostrando il giornalista più affidabile di tutti, per cui screditarlo per via di una errata qualificazione giuridica (preliminare/esclusiva) o perché la firma non è arrivata oggi ma arriverà tra 48 ore, lo trovo esagerato.
> Ricordo a tutti che non si sta cedendo un'attività di ortofrutta, sebbene i giocatori in campo possano farlo pensare. Per cui è normale che vi siano degli slittamenti per limare gli ultimi dettagli. Non c'è motivo per farsi venire forti attacchi di diarrea.
> In questa vicenda ci sono diversi punti saldi che mi inducono a pensare che tutto si concluderà positivamente:
> 1) Nessuno dei principali protagonisti ha smentito, e quello più forte (Jack Ma) si è limitato ad una battuta che sembrava tutt'altro che una smentita.
> ...



Assolutamente niente da aggiungere


----------



## koti (2 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Eccomi qui, neanche il tempo di passare qualche ora con le gambe sotto al tavolo che cadiamo in depressione  ho seguito tutti i vostri aggiornamenti e direi che le cose procedono spedite verso una conclusione positiva. Alcune considerazioni: Campopiano si sta dimostrando il giornalista più affidabile di tutti, per cui screditarlo per via di una errata qualificazione giuridica (preliminare/esclusiva) o perché la firma non è arrivata oggi ma arriverà tra 48 ore, lo trovo esagerato.
> Ricordo a tutti che non si sta cedendo un'attività di ortofrutta, sebbene i giocatori in campo possano farlo pensare. Per cui è normale che vi siano degli slittamenti per limare gli ultimi dettagli. Non c'è motivo per farsi venire forti attacchi di diarrea.
> In questa vicenda ci sono diversi punti saldi che mi inducono a pensare che tutto si concluderà positivamente:
> 1) Nessuno dei principali protagonisti ha smentito, e quello più forte (Jack Ma) si è limitato ad una battuta che sembrava tutt'altro che una smentita.
> ...


Perfetto come sempre, come già detto inizierei a preoccuparmi sul serio solo se l'esclusiva non arrivasse neanche entro queste 48 ore.


Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riporta Campopiano sul Corriere dello Sport, a Roma la Fininvest e la GSP di Sal Galatioto (per conto della cordata cinese) hanno definito ulteriori dettagli della vendita del Milan. Ma *la firma dell'accordo di esclusiva è slittata a domani-dopodomani*, perché mancano ancora alcuni dettagli da definire.
> Le cifre sono sempre quelle: 700 milioni per il 70% del club e poi entro un anno il restante 30%. E' emerso anche a quanto ammonterebbe *il primo investimento dei cinesi: 300 milioni di euro per la prossima stagione, da investire in calciomercato e merchandising*.
> 
> Gli studi legali sono dunque al lavoro per terminare il contratto di esclusiva, che permetterà appunto di trattare in esclusiva coi cinesi la vendita del Milan e di avviare anche la due diligence.
> ...


.


----------



## kolao95 (2 Maggio 2016)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Aspettiamo mercoledì allora, per vedere quanti saranno quelli che continueranno a credere a certi "giornalisti" quando non ci sarà nessuna firma.



A patto che se ci saranno le firme voi altri che non ci credete vi stiate zitti dopo ogni notizia negativa uscita durante il prosieguo della trattativa


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Maggio 2016)

I giorni senza notizie sono preda degli sciacalli mediatici. Bisogna avere tanta pazienza  ma per quello siamo abituati con quello che vediamo ogni domenica


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Maggio 2016)

Ragazzi state buoni dai



Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riporta Campopiano sul Corriere dello Sport, a Roma la Fininvest e la GSP di Sal Galatioto (per conto della cordata cinese) hanno definito ulteriori dettagli della vendita del Milan. Ma *la firma dell'accordo di esclusiva è slittata a domani-dopodomani*, perché mancano ancora alcuni dettagli da definire.
> Le cifre sono sempre quelle: 700 milioni per il 70% del club e poi entro un anno il restante 30%. E' emerso anche a quanto ammonterebbe *il primo investimento dei cinesi: 300 milioni di euro per la prossima stagione, da investire in calciomercato e merchandising*.
> 
> Gli studi legali sono dunque al lavoro per terminare il contratto di esclusiva, che permetterà appunto di trattare in esclusiva coi cinesi la vendita del Milan e di avviare anche la due diligence.
> ...


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (2 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> A patto che se ci saranno le firme voi altri che non ci credete vi stiate zitti dopo ogni notizia negativa uscita durante il prosieguo della trattativa



Certo certo, tanto se firma l'esclusiva...poi è un attimo per il preliminare e per il closing no?


----------



## Aron (2 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ragazzi state buoni dai



Aggiungiamo che nello spogliatoio c'è aria di smobilitazione, e lo si vede sia in allenamento sia sul campo.
Ne ha parlato Suma pubblicamente.

Cerchiamo di restare coi piedi per terra, però l'aria di cambiamento che aleggia a Milanello e nei canali mediatici è molto forte.
Perfino Pellegatti e Longhi hanno fatto una sorta di epitaffio.


----------



## ps18ps (2 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Eccomi qui, neanche il tempo di passare qualche ora con le gambe sotto al tavolo che cadiamo in depressione  ho seguito tutti i vostri aggiornamenti e direi che le cose procedono spedite verso una conclusione positiva. Alcune considerazioni: Campopiano si sta dimostrando il giornalista più affidabile di tutti, per cui screditarlo per via di una errata qualificazione giuridica (preliminare/esclusiva) o perché la firma non è arrivata oggi ma arriverà tra 48 ore, lo trovo esagerato.
> Ricordo a tutti che non si sta cedendo un'attività di ortofrutta, sebbene i giocatori in campo possano farlo pensare. Per cui è normale che vi siano degli slittamenti per limare gli ultimi dettagli. Non c'è motivo per farsi venire forti attacchi di diarrea.
> In questa vicenda ci sono diversi punti saldi che mi inducono a pensare che tutto si concluderà positivamente:
> 1) Nessuno dei principali protagonisti ha smentito, e quello più forte (Jack Ma) si è limitato ad una battuta che sembrava tutt'altro che una smentita.
> ...



Perfetto su tutto. Io aggiungerei sopratutto il silenzio di fininvest e dei cinesi che essendo quotati in borsa smentiscono queste voci subito come ha fatto per esempio wanda group. Loro invece non dicono niente e queste voci conunque influiscono sulla valutazione in borsa.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (2 Maggio 2016)

Ricordiamoci che abbiamo a che fare con un pazzo....giusto per riportarvi sulla terra


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Maggio 2016)

Secondo me i più pessimisti paradossalmente sono quelli che si augurano di più la cessione


----------



## Black (2 Maggio 2016)

altro rinvio, anche se di pochi giorni. Se non ricordo male la scadenza doveva essere il 28 Aprile, poi 2 Maggio, ora il 4 Maggio. Siamo presi talmente male che non mi costa niente aspettare, ma se dovessimo vedere altri rinvii.... ci sono tanti fattori positivi in questa faccenda: l'Advisor serio, le mancate smentite, i probabili acquirenti di livello altissimo, ma il problema è sempre lui.... il nano megalomane!!
poi si è passati dai primi di Giugno come scadenza massima ai primi di Luglio.... vabbè voglio essere positivo. Tanto delle faccende di campo già me ne fregava poco mesi fa, figuriamoci ora. E' l'unica possibilità di rinascita che abbiamo.... altrimenti ItalMilan fino a chissà quando!

p.s. leggo 700 milioni per il 70% ma quindi si è tornati alla valutazione di 1 miliardo??


----------



## ignaxio (2 Maggio 2016)

*Su Sky Sport 24 sono tutti preoccupati del blocco del mercato durante (l'eventuale) trattativa riservata. 
Il Milan durante questa fase non potrà nemmeno pagare gli stipendi.*


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Maggio 2016)

Direi che chiaramente, a differenza di Bee, qui si fa sul serio


----------



## super87 (2 Maggio 2016)

Nell'ambiente Milan c'è solo una persona che spera che questa trattativa salti.
Non c'è bisogno di fare nome e cognome.


----------



## The Ripper (2 Maggio 2016)

*SKYSport24: La nuova proprietà difficilmente confermerà gli attuali dirigenti. Verrà scelto un direttore generale nuovo che dovrà scegliere un allenatore e, insieme, faranno mercato. Il processo è lungo e sicuramente si partirà in ritardo (sul mercato) rispetto alle altre squadre, ma se la nuova proprietà avrà fondi importanti, come sembra, il Milan farebbe in ogni caso un grande mercato.*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Maggio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> *SKYSport24: La nuova proprietà difficilmente confermerà gli attuali dirigenti. Verrà scelto un direttore generale nuovo che dovrà scegliere un allenatore e, insieme, faranno mercato. Il processo è lungo e sicuramente si partirà in ritardo (sul mercato) rispetto alle altre squadre, ma se la nuova proprietà avrà fondi importanti, come sembra, il Milan farebbe in ogni caso un grande mercato.*


Esatto. Quando si inizierà a fare mercato non mi preoccupa, perché a quanto ho capito avremmo una bella disponibilità e soprattutto non avremmo più il condor, quindi garanzia che i soldi verranno investiti in maniera minimamente seria, senza mazzette e giri di denaro a nero.


----------



## DannySa (2 Maggio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> *SKYSport24: La nuova proprietà difficilmente confermerà gli attuali dirigenti. Verrà scelto un direttore generale nuovo che dovrà scegliere un allenatore e, insieme, faranno mercato. Il processo è lungo e sicuramente si partirà in ritardo (sul mercato) rispetto alle altre squadre, ma se la nuova proprietà avrà fondi importanti, come sembra, il Milan farebbe in ogni caso un grande mercato.*



Mi pare il minimo, nessuno darebbe i soldi in mano al cravattaro.
Buon segno che se ne parli già, io fremo all'idea di vedere Galliani con una spappola in viso da restarci secco.


----------



## Gekyn (2 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Esatto. Quando si inizierà a fare mercato non mi preoccupa, perché a quanto ho capito avremmo una bella disponibilità e soprattutto non avremmo più il condor, quindi garanzia che i soldi verranno investiti in maniera minimamente seria, senza mazzette e giri di denaro a nero.



soprattutto noi abbiamo sempre iniziato a farlo l'ultima settimana di agosto......


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Eccomi qui, neanche il tempo di passare qualche ora con le gambe sotto al tavolo che cadiamo in depressione  ho seguito tutti i vostri aggiornamenti e direi che le cose procedono spedite verso una conclusione positiva. Alcune considerazioni: Campopiano si sta dimostrando il giornalista più affidabile di tutti, per cui screditarlo per via di una errata qualificazione giuridica (preliminare/esclusiva) o perché la firma non è arrivata oggi ma arriverà tra 48 ore, lo trovo esagerato.
> Ricordo a tutti che non si sta cedendo un'attività di ortofrutta, sebbene i giocatori in campo possano farlo pensare. Per cui è normale che vi siano degli slittamenti per limare gli ultimi dettagli. Non c'è motivo per farsi venire forti attacchi di diarrea.
> In questa vicenda ci sono diversi punti saldi che mi inducono a pensare che tutto si concluderà positivamente:
> 1) Nessuno dei principali protagonisti ha smentito, e quello più forte (Jack Ma) si è limitato ad una battuta che sembrava tutt'altro che una smentita.
> ...


Che carino Il Re. Se non ci fossero lui e [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] come faremmo?  Però badate che se tutte queste ninnananne che mi fanno dormire sereno non andranno a buon termine, vi verrò a prendere a casa, a voi e a Campopiano


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Maggio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> *SKYSport24: La nuova proprietà difficilmente confermerà gli attuali dirigenti. Verrà scelto un direttore generale nuovo che dovrà scegliere un allenatore e, insieme, faranno mercato. Il processo è lungo e sicuramente si partirà in ritardo (sul mercato) rispetto alle altre squadre, ma se la nuova proprietà avrà fondi importanti, come sembra, il Milan farebbe in ogni caso un grande mercato.*



Musica sublime per le mie orecchie


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Maggio 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> soprattutto noi abbiamo sempre iniziato a farlo l'ultima settimana di agosto......


_Aspettiamo i saldi di agosto cit._


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Esatto. Quando si inizierà a fare mercato non mi preoccupa, perché a quanto ho capito avremmo una bella disponibilità e soprattutto non avremmo più il condor, quindi garanzia che i soldi verranno investiti in maniera minimamente seria, senza mazzette e giri di denaro a nero.



Sì, ma poi se davvero firmeranno prima un preliminare magari cominceranno già a scegliere chi mettere dove in modo da comincare a muoversi ufficiosamente.

L'importante è che si faccia, e già che sky si proietti avanti è un buon segno.


----------



## Gekyn (2 Maggio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> *SKYSport24: La nuova proprietà difficilmente confermerà gli attuali dirigenti. Verrà scelto un direttore generale nuovo che dovrà scegliere un allenatore e, insieme, faranno mercato. Il processo è lungo e sicuramente si partirà in ritardo (sul mercato) rispetto alle altre squadre, ma se la nuova proprietà avrà fondi importanti, come sembra, il Milan farebbe in ogni caso un grande mercato.*



Da come scrivono sembrano molto sicuri della cessione........


----------



## DannySa (2 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> _Aspettiamo i saldi di agosto cit._



Il mercato si fa gli ultimi 10 giorni, lo sanno tutti. 
Quando tu hai il condor invece puoi farlo anche solo gli ultimi 3 giorni.


----------



## folletto (2 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Che carino Il Re. Se non ci fossero lui e [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] come faremmo?  Però badate che se tutte queste ninnananne che mi fanno dormire sereno non andranno a buon termine, vi verrò a prendere a casa, a voi e a Campopiano



Grande Splendidi ahahhaahgaah


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Maggio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sì, ma poi se davvero firmeranno prima un preliminare magari cominceranno già a scegliere chi mettere dove in modo da comincare a muoversi ufficiosamente.
> 
> L'importante è che si faccia, e già che sky si proietti avanti è un buon segno.



Ma figuriamoci se questi non hanno già le idee chiarissime su chi nominare, cosa fare e come muoversi. Questa è gente che a Galliani, Berlusconi e tutta la banda di pecore di Casa Milan e Milanello se li mette in tasca.


----------



## kolao95 (2 Maggio 2016)

Se la cessione non va a buon fine il buon Pasquale cambierà cognome: da Campopiano a Campopoco


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Maggio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> *SKYSport24: La nuova proprietà difficilmente confermerà gli attuali dirigenti. Verrà scelto un direttore generale nuovo che dovrà scegliere un allenatore e, insieme, faranno mercato. Il processo è lungo e sicuramente si partirà in ritardo (sul mercato) rispetto alle altre squadre, ma se la nuova proprietà avrà fondi importanti, come sembra, il Milan farebbe in ogni caso un grande mercato.*





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma figuriamoci se questi non hanno già le idee chiarissime su chi nominare, cosa fare e come muoversi. Questa è gente che a Galliani, Berlusconi e tutta la banda di pecore di Casa Milan e Milanello se li mette in tasca.



Ma soprattutto perchè se sono davvero quelli dell'evergrande più o meno sanno già come funziona. Magari a fine giugno diversi si saranno già mossi ma sempre meglio dell'album di Galliani.


----------



## sballotello (2 Maggio 2016)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Ricordiamoci che abbiamo a che fare con un pazzo....giusto per riportarvi sulla terra



.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Maggio 2016)

Io sono un pirla perché qui si parla di sì oppure no del nano ma io da sognatore rossonero penso solo ai 300 milioni che dovrebbero servire per fare il mercato ... Ma vi immaginate ??


----------



## MaschioAlfa (3 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma figuriamoci se questi non hanno già le idee chiarissime su chi nominare, cosa fare e come muoversi. Questa è gente che a Galliani, Berlusconi e tutta la banda di pecore di Casa Milan e Milanello se li mette in tasca.



Sottoscrivo.

Vedremo da subito come la pensano da come agiranno con che tipo di persone metteranno nei ruoli chiave.


----------



## ignaxio (3 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io sono un pirla perché qui si parla di sì oppure no del nano ma io da sognatore rossonero penso solo ai 300 milioni che dovrebbero servire per fare il mercato ... Ma vi immaginate ??



Comunque hanno detto 300 mil tra merchandising e mercato


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Maggio 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Comunque hanno detto 300 mil tra merchandising e mercato



A si vero , che poi che vuol dire ???


----------



## DannySa (3 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma figuriamoci se questi non hanno già le idee chiarissime su chi nominare, cosa fare e come muoversi. Questa è gente che a Galliani, Berlusconi e tutta la banda di pecore di Casa Milan e Milanello se li mette in tasca.



Questi sicuramente si saranno già informati e avranno già delle idee, non c'è dubbio.
Forse torneremo ad avere una società seria e professionale, gente che fissa degli obbiettivi e li raggiunge.


----------



## ignaxio (3 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> A si vero , che poi che vuol dire ???



Beh.. saranno tutti i vari investimenti pubblicitari per il loro ingresso trionfale


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Maggio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> *SKYSport24: La nuova proprietà difficilmente confermerà gli attuali dirigenti. Verrà scelto un direttore generale nuovo che dovrà scegliere un allenatore e, insieme, faranno mercato. Il processo è lungo e sicuramente si partirà in ritardo (sul mercato) rispetto alle altre squadre, ma se la nuova proprietà avrà fondi importanti, come sembra, il Milan farebbe in ogni caso un grande mercato.*



Meglio un mercato in ritardo o incompleto, piuttosto di un mercato fatto da Galliani. Su questo non ho dubbi.


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Maggio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> *SKYSport24: La nuova proprietà difficilmente confermerà gli attuali dirigenti. Verrà scelto un direttore generale nuovo che dovrà scegliere un allenatore e, insieme, faranno mercato. Il processo è lungo e sicuramente si partirà in ritardo (sul mercato) rispetto alle altre squadre, ma se la nuova proprietà avrà fondi importanti, come sembra, il Milan farebbe in ogni caso un grande mercato.*



Si parte comunque da una base scandalosa. Neanche se iniziassimo a programmare da adesso riusciremmo a recuperare la juventus. Iniziamo ad estirpare il male maggiore.


----------



## Petrecte (3 Maggio 2016)

Ho un fatto un sogno .......
Il #geometra che esce da #casamilan con la scatola di cartone modello Lhemanbrothers ......
Non svegliatemi vi prego ......


----------



## centopercento (3 Maggio 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Si parte comunque da una base scandalosa. Neanche se iniziassimo a programmare da adesso riusciremmo a recuperare la juventus. Iniziamo ad estirpare il male maggiore.



esatto, pure se i cinesi comprano davvero, poi servirà qualche anno per sistemare il disastro attuale. Spero che noi tifosi sapremo essere (ancora) pazienti


----------



## admin (3 Maggio 2016)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi: Milan verso il primo sì ai cinesi. Ma Berlusconi vuole saperne di più su acquirenti e modalità di gestione. Panchina: dopo Pellegrini voci su Montella.


*


The Ripper ha scritto:


> *SKYSport24: La nuova proprietà difficilmente confermerà gli attuali dirigenti. Verrà scelto un direttore generale nuovo che dovrà scegliere un allenatore e, insieme, faranno mercato. Il processo è lungo e sicuramente si partirà in ritardo (sul mercato) rispetto alle altre squadre, ma se la nuova proprietà avrà fondi importanti, come sembra, il Milan farebbe in ogni caso un grande mercato.*


----------



## Devil (3 Maggio 2016)

Sarei curioso di sapere chi hanno in mente per il ruolo di direttore generale ora che l'ipotesi Lippi è tramontata. Una cosa è sicura, se ciò che dicono a Sky corrisponde al vero, deve essere qualcuno di cui si fidano molto se arrivano al punto di affidargli la scelta dell'allenatore.


----------



## koti (3 Maggio 2016)

Me la sto facendo sotto per la firma di questa esclusiva, figuariamoci se il mio pensiero riesce ad andare già al mercato (se cambiassimo proprietà liberandoci da questa dittatura sarei contento anche se lo saltissimo di netto).


----------



## Devil (3 Maggio 2016)

centopercento ha scritto:


> esatto, pure se i cinesi comprano davvero, poi servirà qualche anno per sistemare il disastro attuale. Spero che noi tifosi sapremo essere (ancora) pazienti



Io non pretendo di vincere subito, però già dal prossimo anno voglio vedere un Milan che giochi a calcio.


----------



## Devil (3 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi: Milan verso il primo sì ai cinesi. Ma Berlusconi vuole saperne di più su acquirenti e modalità di gestione. Panchina: dopo Pellegrini voci su Montella.
> 
> *



Ora che ci penso: se il nuovo direttore generale fosse Pradé avrebbe molto senso l'ingaggio di Montella come allenatore


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Maggio 2016)

Si diciamo che già avere una squadra vera sarebbe un passo in avanti ... Certo che se avessimo veramente 200 milioni per sistemare i titolari e un vero allenatore sarebbe già un passo avanti .


----------



## kolao95 (3 Maggio 2016)

Per il primo anno ci si deve accontentare per la panca: di allenatori top liberi non ce ne sono al momento, per cui ti devi accontentare di uno che, quantomeno, conosce il campionato ed è preparato tatticamente, per me il migliore sotto questo punto di vista è Donadoni.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi: Milan verso il primo sì ai cinesi. Ma Berlusconi vuole saperne di più su acquirenti e modalità di gestione. Panchina: dopo Pellegrini voci su Montella.
> 
> 
> *



Anche la Gazzetta dunque converge verso l'esclusività di mercoledì.
Questo è già molto positivo, direi di accontentarci step by step.

Ma speriamo non ci sia poi la beffa finale a giugno al momento della VERA firma, visto che in quel periodo ci sono anche altri eventi.... politici.


----------



## __king george__ (3 Maggio 2016)

contate che non faremo l'europa maggiore e al momento nemmeno la minore...giocatori e allenatori top magari non verranno fin da subito ect ect quindi io non pretendo subito chissachè...semplicemente avere una cosa che è da 10 anni che non abbiamo piu seriamente: UN PROGETTO!

Mi sono fatto contagiare dall ottimismo di alcuni di voi speriamo bene


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi: Milan verso il primo sì ai cinesi. Ma Berlusconi vuole saperne di più su acquirenti e modalità di gestione. Panchina: dopo Pellegrini voci su Montella.
> 
> 
> *



Ma che gli frega a questo della modalità di gestione? VATTENE


----------



## VonVittel (3 Maggio 2016)

Ho passato l'ìntera giornata a studiare per un esame e mi sono perso tutti gli aggiornamenti. Dopo aver letto quindi tutti i post ed aver provato sensazioni diverse ogni 5 minuti (nemmeno i migliori psicotici hanno variazioni nell'atteggiamento di questo genere), posso dire, soprattutto grazie al Re e al buon [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION], che pervade in me un certo ottimismo nella riuscita della trattativa, e che questo rinvio è causato dai classici cavilli burocratici, che caratterizzano questo genere di affari. In più tale rinvio si differenzia da quelli avuti con Bee soprattutto per il fatto che la nuova data scelta per le firme è a distanza moolto ravvicinata.
Insomma dai, posso andare a dormire più tranquillo stanotte. 

PS: Compio gli anni il 4, chissà che qualche cinese non abbia voglia di farmi qualche regalino


----------



## admin (3 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi: Milan verso il primo sì ai cinesi. Ma Berlusconi vuole saperne di più su acquirenti e modalità di gestione. Panchina: dopo Pellegrini voci su Montella.
> 
> 
> *





Quotate.


----------



## sballotello (3 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma che gli frega a questo della modalità di gestione? VATTENE



Dall alto della sua lungimirante gestione, si permette di giudicare anche il modo di lavorare dei futuri proprietari in modo da lasciarci in buone mani


----------



## Sheva my Hero (3 Maggio 2016)

Ravezzani dice che questa trattativa è una bufala. Io non capisco perchè a tl siano sempre così pessimisti...


----------



## DannySa (3 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma che gli frega a questo della modalità di gestione? VATTENE



Ci sarà lo zampino di Galliani che sicuramente gli avrà detto qualcosa tipo:
"Silvio, accertati che questi cinesi siano brave persone, l'importante è che garantiscano a noi e ai nostri tifosi rossoneri un futuro luminoso, prendi il tuo tempo e fai la scelta migliore, vendi. Abbiamo fatto il nostro tempo è giusto farci da parte."


----------



## Casnop (3 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Che carino Il Re. Se non ci fossero lui e [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] come faremmo?  Però badate che se tutte queste ninnananne che mi fanno dormire sereno non andranno a buon termine, vi verrò a prendere a casa, a voi e a Campopiano


Ho figli piccoli che dormono, fammi la cortesia di non suonare al citofono quando passi... Bussa, piano. Se vieni, pianifichiamo il prossimo mercato: c'è mezza Bundesliga e tre quarti di Argentino che vorrei svaligiare...


----------



## __king george__ (3 Maggio 2016)

davvero ravezzani ha detto che per lui è tutta una bufala?


----------



## Casnop (3 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi: Milan verso il primo sì ai cinesi. Ma Berlusconi vuole saperne di più su acquirenti e modalità di gestione. Panchina: dopo Pellegrini voci su Montella.
> 
> 
> *


Ed anche Madama Gazzetta e' finalmente arrivata... Mi sembra che ci siano tutti, a questo punto...  Da mercoledì in poi, prepariamoci alle indiscrezioni sul totonomi, dal Presidente ai magazzinieri e' spoil system alla cinese. Se qualcuno si poneva la domanda sul perché di una due diligence pre-closing troverà qui soddisfacenti risposte. Inizia un lungo percorso di interregno tra due epoche e sistemi: gli errori di giudizio ci saranno, anche in chi ha le migliori intenzioni ed i migliori soldi. Auguriamoci che non siano letali: d'altra parte, e' quello che volevamo.


----------



## Fedeshi (3 Maggio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Ed anche Madama Gazzetta e' finalmente arrivata... Mi sembra che ci siano tutti, a questo punto...  Da mercoledì in poi, prepariamoci alle indiscrezioni sul totonomi, dal Presidente ai magazzinieri e' spoil system alla cinese. Se qualcuno si poneva la domanda sul perché di una due diligence pre-closing troverà qui soddisfacenti risposte. Inizia un lungo percorso di interregno tra due epoche e sistemi: gli errori di giudizio ci saranno, anche in chi ha le migliori intenzioni ed i migliori soldi. Auguriamoci che non siano letali: d'altra parte, e' quello che volevamo.



L'unica cosa che non capisco è il motivo per cui Fininvest non dovrebe rilasciare un comunicato dopo le firme,per Bee l'avevano fatto.


----------



## Casnop (3 Maggio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ci sarà lo zampino di Galliani che sicuramente gli avrà detto qualcosa tipo:
> "Silvio, accertati che questi cinesi siano brave persone, l'importante è che garantiscano a noi e ai nostri tifosi rossoneri un futuro luminoso, prendi il tuo tempo e fai la scelta migliore, vendi. Abbiamo fatto il nostro tempo è giusto farci da parte."



Davvero dicesse qualcosa di questo tipo, proporrei l'uscita d'onore all'Adriano, quella che nel rugby a fine partita viene riservata agli sconfitti. Un'unica precisazione: qui non c'è nessuno che perde, qui vince solo uno. Il Milan.


----------



## Casnop (3 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa che non capisco è il motivo per cui Fininvest non dovrebe rilasciare un comunicato dopo le firme,per Bee l'avevano fatto.


Troveranno il modo di buttare giù due righe, via...


----------



## Casnop (3 Maggio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> *SKYSport24: La nuova proprietà difficilmente confermerà gli attuali dirigenti. Verrà scelto un direttore generale nuovo che dovrà scegliere un allenatore e, insieme, faranno mercato. Il processo è lungo e sicuramente si partirà in ritardo (sul mercato) rispetto alle altre squadre, ma se la nuova proprietà avrà fondi importanti, come sembra, il Milan farebbe in ogni caso un grande mercato.*



Approssimativo. Il direttore generale tiene i cordoni della borsa per conto della proprietà, ma qui è immaginabile una funzione tecnica che presiede alle scelte calcistiche. I cinesi sanno tutto, ma non masticano di calcio. Vorranno affidarsi a gente seria, competente, credibile e rossonera. Paolo l'hanno imbalsamato al San Mames, o cosa? Beh, scongelatelo.


----------



## Serginho (3 Maggio 2016)

Chi si aspetta subito un mercato faraonico tipo sceicchi secondo me rimarra' parecchio deluso. I nuovi soldi vanno investiti subito in uno stadio e il rimanente nel mercato


----------



## gabuz (3 Maggio 2016)

Ragazzi dai su non fate le suocere isteriche  è pur sempre una trattativa da 700 mln di euro.

Le differenze con l'anno scorso sono abissali ed evidenti. 
Innanzitutto l'aspetto mediatico. Non fosse per Campopiano non si avrebbe nemmeno il sentore di questa trattativa, che peraltro avviene a Roma lontana dai riflettori milanesi (altro indizio).
L'anno scorso invece con mr. Bee ultra cenoni ad Arcore accompagnati da mega fanfare a festa.

Oltretutto la mancanza di smentite ufficiali la rende ancora più ufficiale.

Insomma, poi magari finirà in niente, ma che non sia la pagliacciata dell'anno passato, perché differenze alla mano questo si evince, che con Mr. Bee è stata solo una farloccata clamorosa, è palese.

E' una trattativa importante, complessa e complicata, non solo in termini economici, è normale che possa subire dei rallentamenti. 
Aspettiamo e preghiamo.


----------



## Jack14 (3 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi: Milan verso il primo sì ai cinesi. Ma Berlusconi vuole saperne di più su acquirenti e modalità di gestione. Panchina: dopo Pellegrini voci su Montella.
> 
> 
> *



*Secondo il Corriere della Sera lo scenario più probabile rimarrebbe il sì di Berlusconi (per l'esclusiva) tuttavia si sarebbe preso, per ragioni tecniche, qualche giorno in più per decidere (si parla di decisione entro giovedì o venerdì)*


----------



## MaschioAlfa (3 Maggio 2016)

Giovedì o venerdì??????????? 
Ma qua ci pigliano x il xculox


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi: Milan verso il primo sì ai cinesi. Ma Berlusconi vuole saperne di più su acquirenti e modalità di gestione. Panchina: dopo Pellegrini voci su Montella.
> 
> 
> *


*

*


The Ripper ha scritto:


> *SKYSport24: La nuova proprietà difficilmente confermerà gli attuali dirigenti. Verrà scelto un direttore generale nuovo che dovrà scegliere un allenatore e, insieme, faranno mercato. Il processo è lungo e sicuramente si partirà in ritardo (sul mercato) rispetto alle altre squadre, ma se la nuova proprietà avrà fondi importanti, come sembra, il Milan farebbe in ogni caso un grande mercato.*






Jack14 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Corriere della Sera lo scenario più probabile rimarrebbe il sì di Berlusconi (per l'esclusiva) tuttavia si sarebbe preso, per ragioni tecniche, qualche giorno in più per decidere (si parla di decisione entro giovedì o venerdì)*



*CorSport (Furio Fedele): è iniziata ieri la maratona tra studi legali per definire i dettagli della cessione del Milan ai cinesi. E forse potrebbero non bastare 48 ore per mettere a punto il documento storico tra Fininvest e la conglomerata Evegrande di cui Jack Ma è socio finanziatore. A tirare le fila di questa trattativa pare ci sia Marina, di cui Silvio si fida ciecamente. Nel frattempo, confermati il prezzo e le percentuali: 720M per il 70% subito +30% successivamente. Il gruppo, in cui addirittura l'Evegrande potrebbe non essere il colosso più importante e robusto, si impegnerà ad investire subito 300M per il calciomercato e per il merchandising del marchio in Oriente. Il documento che verrà preparato darà il via ad una seconda due diligence che condurrà alla conclusione della trattativa entro fine giugno, ma l'accordo sarà chiuso anche prima per permettere ai nuovi proprietari di ristrutturare il club. Rimane la suggestione Lippi ma i tempi stringono e sarà difficile che Marcello aspetti la conclusione della trattativa. 
Peraltro anche se Silvio dicesse si, qualsiasi operazione sarebbe bloccata fino a fine giugno (closing). C'è ancora chi sostiene che Berlusconi sia combattuto: vendere il Milan vorrebbe dire fare tanti soldi e non buttarne altri, ma l'altra faccia della medaglia ha il sapore della pietra tombale: uscire definitivamente dalla scena pubblica. Per sempre.

GdS (Laudisa): per i cinesi le porte sono aperte. Magari già oggi Silvio farà cadere le ultime titubanze. Questa è la settimana decisiva per capire se Silvio approfondirà l'offerta di 500M per il 70% del Milan. Nonostante il week end, il dialogo tra le parti è proseguito incessanti e ci sono stati evidenti progressi. Innanzitutto all'AD Cannatelli sono arrivate una parte delle garanzie finanziarie richieste la settimana scorsa. E poi la convergenza sul patto che verrà firmato a breve: esclusiva senza penali salate per permettere a Silvio di ponderare ancora per 30 giorni prima della firma del preliminare. In queste ultime ore, le persone vicino al Cavaliere lo hanno visto molto combattuto: ad alcune parlava apertamente di cessione della maggioranza, ad altre invece sembrava poco convinto. 
Anche ieri nel consueto pranzo di famiglia ad Arcore, Silvio è apparso vago sull'argomento davanti ai figli, che sanno bene che sul Milan è meglio lasciargli sempre l'ultima parola.
I vertici di Fininvest, tuttavia, sono pronti alle firme: spetterà infatti formalmente all'AD Cannatelli vincolare Fininvest. Per questo però sarà necessario convocare un CDA stroardinario che lo deliberi. Quindi se il si arriverà oggi, la trattativa può essere formalizzata anche domani via mail. Fatto ciò, si aprirà il secondo discorso, quello della governance. Silvio accetterà di non avere alcuna voce in capitolo? 
Sulla identità degli investitori vige ancora il massimo riserbo: la discrezione di Galatioto fino ad ora è stata impenetrabile. A breve Silvio ne conoscerà i nomi perché è impossibile che non lo venga a sapere... ma l'impressione è che si tratti di grandi gruppi.

Repubblica (Currò): Silvio ci pensa altri due giorni. Vuole verificare bene la composizione della cordata prima di cedere la maggioranza. Un eventuale si, comporterebbe il congelamento di ogni trattativa con altri soggetti e anche all'interno della società (attività sportive e commerciali). In pratica: niente rinnovi o nuovi sponsor. *


----------



## ps18ps (3 Maggio 2016)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Corriere della Sera lo scenario più probabile rimarrebbe il sì di Berlusconi (per l'esclusiva) tuttavia si sarebbe preso, per ragioni tecniche, qualche giorno in più per decidere (si parla di decisione entro giovedì o venerdì)*



se non sbaglio nell'articolo del corriere si modifica anche leggermente il discorso di sky sul mercato bloccato e sui contratti con gli sponsor. Infatti il corriere dice che in questo mese ci sarà una cogestione dove ogni contratto deve passare al vaglio dei cinesi. Mi piacerebbe avere un parere di [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] e di [MENTION=2513]Henry[/MENTION]


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> [/B][/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Senza fosse confermata l'indiscrezione di fedele riguardo il coinvolgimento diretto di Marina sarebbe un passo avanti non da poco. Riguardo ai figli che non cercano di condizionare il padre invece ci credo poco poco. Si stanno giocando una bella fetta di eredità... A loro non conviene mai tenere il milan


----------



## Jack14 (3 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> [/B][/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jack14 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Corriere della Sera lo scenario più probabile rimarrebbe il sì di Berlusconi (per l'esclusiva) tuttavia si sarebbe preso, per ragioni tecniche, qualche giorno in più per decidere (si parla di decisione entro giovedì o venerdì)*





ps18ps ha scritto:


> se non sbaglio nell'articolo del corriere si modifica anche leggermente il discorso di sky sul mercato bloccato e sui contratti con gli sponsor. Infatti il corriere dice che in questo mese ci sarà una cogestione dove ogni contratto deve passare al vaglio dei cinesi. Mi piacerebbe avere un parere di [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] e di [MENTION=2513]Henry[/MENTION]



Per me se passano per le decisioni degli sponsor e dei rinnovi dall'ok dei cinesi significa che al 99% è fatta. Perchè passare per ogni decisione dai cinesi se vi è ancora indecisione? non avrebbe senso. Solitamente, che io sappia, tutto viene congelato nella fase della trattativa per la cessione di una società.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> [/B][/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E intanto si passa a fine settimana di fatto..poi vediamo le carte,poi questo, poi quello e SE si chiude (ci crediamo?..intanto le elezioni si avvicinano e il nano prenderà una legnata devastante..) si arriva a estate inoltrata...e per colpa di questi tira e molla perderemo un altro anno...quest'anno ci sono Europei, Coppa America e Olimpiadi signori il che vuol dire che tutti i big si muoveranno prestissimo per andare in vacanza poi sereni...a metà Luglio il mercato sarà già bello che fatto e rimarranno solo le briciole..
Ad esempio pare che dal Real sia in uscita James Rodríguez..ecco un primo pezzo su cui un Milan che vuole ripartire dovrebbe mettere le mani


----------



## ps18ps (3 Maggio 2016)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Per me se passano per le decisioni degli sponsor e dei rinnovi dall'ok dei cinesi significa che al 99% è fatta. Perchè passare per ogni decisione dai cinesi se vi è ancora indecisione? non avrebbe senso. Solitamente, che io sappia, tutto viene congelato nella fase della trattativa per la cessione di una società.



esatto, può anche essere per questo che stanno rinviando la firma, non credo che sia semplice trovare un accordo del genere perchè credo che non sia la norma. Però visto il periodo dell'anno posso anche capire che non si voglia bloccare la società perchè bisogna cominciare a programmare la prossima stagione e quindi forse stanno cercando un compromesso...


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Maggio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E intanto si passa a fine settimana di fatto..poi vediamo le carte,poi questo, poi quello e SE si chiude (ci crediamo?..intanto le elezioni si avvicinano e il nano prenderà una legnata devastante..) si arriva a estate inoltrata...e per colpa di questi tira e molla perderemo un altro anno...quest'anno ci sono Europei, Coppa America e Olimpiadi signori il che vuol dire che tutti i big si muoveranno prestissimo per andare in vacanza poi sereni...a metà Luglio il mercato sarà già bello che fatto e rimarranno solo le briciole..
> Ad esempio pare che dal Real sia in uscita James Rodríguez..ecco un primo pezzo su cui un Milan che vuole ripartire dovrebbe mettere le mani



Tutti i big si muoveranno...il fatto è che noi non possiamo permetterceli. Mettiamoci in testa che ormai non siamo nessuno con questa società.


----------



## Jack14 (3 Maggio 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> esatto, può anche essere per questo che stanno rinviando la firma, non credo che sia semplice trovare un accordo del genere perchè credo che non sia la norma. Però visto il periodo dell'anno posso anche capire che non si voglia bloccare la società perchè bisogna cominciare a programmare la prossima stagione e quindi forse stanno cercando un compromesso...



se è così mi fa pensare che è praticamente fatta con i cinesi. Se no non avrebbe senso rimettere ogni decisione al loro assenso. Sarebbe un comportamento molto restrittivo al mangement attuale, e lo comprendo se vi è una trattativa praticamente definita. Di certo non tornerebbe in questo contesto l'indecisione di Berlusconi delineata da quasi tutti i giornali.


----------



## ps18ps (3 Maggio 2016)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> se è così mi fa pensare che è praticamente fatta con i cinesi. Se no non avrebbe senso rimettere ogni decisione al loro assenso. Sarebbe un comportamento molto restrittivo al mangement attuale, e lo comprendo se vi è una trattativa praticamente definita. Di certo non tornerebbe in questo contesto l'indecisione di Berlusconi delineata da quasi tutti i giornali.



Comunque sono solo speculazioni giornalistiche aspettiamo di vedere quando ci saranno notizie ufficiali. Certo che il silenzio di fininvest...


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Tutti i big si muoveranno...il fatto è che noi non possiamo permetterceli. Mettiamoci in testa che ormai non siamo nessuno con questa società.



Io parlo se arrivano i cinesi infatti, con milioni per fare mercato e qualcuno di intelligente a coordinarlo..

Se restiamo così con Nano e fester per conto mio possono anche fare proprio a meno di fare operazioni..tanto come si muvono riescono a fare peggio


----------



## malos (3 Maggio 2016)

Anche se non facessimo mercato quest'anno per la tempistica ristretta, preferirei di gran lunga così a patto che ci sia una ristrutturazione globale del club. Tanto anche fosse in mano al solito si sarebbe nella stessa situazione se non peggio.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Maggio 2016)

*Il Giornale (Ordine): oggi potrebbe essere convocato un CDA straordinario di Fininvest per ratificare l'esclusiva a trattare con la cordata cinese. La durata sarà di 30 giorni e non comporterà penali (se non la perdita di qualche milione di consulenze legali, ndr).

Campopiano (dopo aver passato in rassegna le sue 9 esclusive): Scusate l'excursus, ma era solo per chiarire... hashtag #nerosurosso, quella di oggi potrebbe essere una giornata decisiva #milan @CorSport*


----------



## ps18ps (3 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale (Ordine): oggi potrebbe essere convocato un CDA straordinario di Fininvest per ratificare l'esclusiva a trattare con la cordata cinese. La durata sarà di 30 giorni e non comporterà penali (se non la perdita di qualche milione di consulenze legali, ndr).
> 
> Campopiano (dopo aver passato in rassegna le sue 9 esclusive): Scusate l'excursus, ma era solo per chiarire... hashtag #nerosurosso, quella di oggi potrebbe essere una giornata decisiva #milan @CorSport*



ottimo quindi oggi se non proprio la firma si delibera per la stessa. Sarà interessante vedere se nell'accordo c'è la parte di cogestione come riporta il corriere. che ne pensi Re?


----------



## kolao95 (3 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale (Ordine): oggi potrebbe essere convocato un CDA straordinario di Fininvest per ratificare l'esclusiva a trattare con la cordata cinese. La durata sarà di 30 giorni e non comporterà penali (se non la perdita di qualche milione di consulenze legali, ndr).
> 
> Campopiano (dopo aver passato in rassegna le sue 9 esclusive): Scusate l'excursus, ma era solo per chiarire... hashtag #nerosurosso, quella di oggi potrebbe essere una giornata decisiva #milan @CorSport*



Io ho la netta sensazione che si farà tutto oggi.


----------



## malos (3 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale (Ordine): oggi potrebbe essere convocato un CDA straordinario di Fininvest per ratificare l'esclusiva a trattare con la cordata cinese. La durata sarà di 30 giorni e non comporterà penali (se non la perdita di qualche milione di consulenze legali, ndr).
> 
> Campopiano (dopo aver passato in rassegna le sue 9 esclusive): Scusate l'excursus, ma era solo per chiarire... hashtag #nerosurosso, quella di oggi potrebbe essere una giornata decisiva #milan @CorSport*



Mah a me sembra strano che non ci siano penali anzi spero salatissime invece.


----------



## Black (3 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale (Ordine): oggi potrebbe essere convocato un CDA straordinario di Fininvest per ratificare l'esclusiva a trattare con la cordata cinese. La durata sarà di 30 giorni e non comporterà penali (se non la perdita di qualche milione di consulenze legali, ndr).
> 
> Campopiano (dopo aver passato in rassegna le sue 9 esclusive): Scusate l'excursus, ma era solo per chiarire... hashtag #nerosurosso, quella di oggi potrebbe essere una giornata decisiva #milan @CorSport*



vabbè dai, oggi voglio essere ottimista. Dai convocate questo CDA straordinario e fateci godere!!!!


----------



## gianluca1193 (3 Maggio 2016)

malos ha scritto:


> Mah a me sembra strano che non ci siano penali anzi spero salatissime invece.



Purtroppo non ci sono , in quanto non un contratto ma un "patto".
Teoricamente non è vincolante ma praticamente si, da quanto ho capito dai giuristi del forum...


----------



## Jack14 (3 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale (Ordine): oggi potrebbe essere convocato un CDA straordinario di Fininvest per ratificare l'esclusiva a trattare con la cordata cinese. La durata sarà di 30 giorni e non comporterà penali (se non la perdita di qualche milione di consulenze legali, ndr).
> 
> Campopiano (dopo aver passato in rassegna le sue 9 esclusive): Scusate l'excursus, ma era solo per chiarire... hashtag #nerosurosso, quella di oggi potrebbe essere una giornata decisiva #milan @CorSport*





malos ha scritto:


> Mah a me sembra strano che non ci siano penali anzi spero salatissime invece.



Beh in realtà su twitter Campopiano, ad una domanda di un utente, ha risposto che lui non ha mai scritto che non ci saranno penali nell'esclusiva. Bah stiamo a vedere se sa qualcosa in merito o semplicemete vuole mantenere il campo libero ad eventuali colpi di scena (inserimento di penali)


----------



## Valex (3 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riporta Campopiano sul Corriere dello Sport, a Roma la Fininvest e la GSP di Sal Galatioto (per conto della cordata cinese) hanno definito ulteriori dettagli della vendita del Milan. Ma *la firma dell'accordo di esclusiva è slittata a domani-dopodomani*, perché mancano ancora alcuni dettagli da definire.
> Le cifre sono sempre quelle: 700 milioni per il 70% del club e poi entro un anno il restante 30%. E' emerso anche a quanto ammonterebbe *il primo investimento dei cinesi: 300 milioni di euro per la prossima stagione, da investire in calciomercato e merchandising*.
> 
> Gli studi legali sono dunque al lavoro per terminare il contratto di esclusiva, che permetterà appunto di trattare in esclusiva coi cinesi la vendita del Milan e di avviare anche la due diligence.
> ...



Ragazzi non sono ne ottimista ne pessimista!
Una cosa è certa: Se oggi dovessero firmare l'esclusiva ci saranno sicuramente le penali!


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale (Ordine): oggi potrebbe essere convocato un CDA straordinario di Fininvest per ratificare l'esclusiva a trattare con la cordata cinese. La durata sarà di 30 giorni e non comporterà penali (se non la perdita di qualche milione di consulenze legali, ndr).
> 
> Campopiano (dopo aver passato in rassegna le sue 9 esclusive): Scusate l'excursus, ma era solo per chiarire... hashtag #nerosurosso, quella di oggi potrebbe essere una giornata decisiva #milan @CorSport*



Vabbè senza penali è una presa in giro allora...si tira avanti la storiella altri 30 giorni, poi il nano dopo la batosta elettorale che lo cancellerà dalla scena pubblica con un colpo di coda si rimangia tutto e si tiene il Milan..

Film già scritto.


----------



## gianluca1193 (3 Maggio 2016)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Beh in realtà su twitter Campopiano, ad una domanda di un utente, ha risposto che lui non ha mai scritto che non ci saranno penali nell'esclusiva. Bah stiamo a vedere se sa qualcosa in merito o semplicemete vuole mantenere il campo libero ad eventuali colpi di scena (inserimento di penali)



Quando diceva che la firma di una trattativa in esclusiva è un preliminare vincolante, nonostante non coincidano "tecnicamente", cosa intendeva quindi?


----------



## Jack14 (3 Maggio 2016)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> Quando diceva che la firma di una trattativa in esclusiva è un preliminare vincolante, nonostante non coincidano "tecnicamente", cosa intendeva quindi?



boh posso interpretare che lui non sappia i tecnicismi dell'affare ma concretamente potrebbe sapere che vi è un vincolo (economico?) nell'accordo che stanno stipulando. Bisogna capire che tipo di vincolo e di che portata


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Maggio 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> ottimo quindi oggi se non proprio la firma si delibera per la stessa. Sarà interessante vedere se nell'accordo c'è la parte di cogestione come riporta il corriere. che ne pensi Re?



imho un simile accordo di cogestione potrebbe essere siglato eventualmente soltanto nel preliminare (e non è manco detto). 
Ma non nell'esclusiva che riguarda semplicemente la volontà di trattare tra le parti, senza che dei terzi possano interferire. 
L'unica cosa che può comportare questa firma è il congelamento dei rinnovi con giocatori (per fortuna) e sponsor. Che resteranno bloccati fino a quando non partirà la cogestione o più verosimilmente fino a quando non si sarà insediato il nuovo management.


----------



## ps18ps (3 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> imho un simile accordo di cogestione potrebbe essere siglato eventualmente soltanto nel preliminare (e non è manco detto).
> Ma non nell'esclusiva che riguarda semplicemente la volontà di trattare tra le parti, senza che dei terzi possano interferire.
> L'unica cosa che può comportare questa firma è il congelamento dei rinnovi con giocatori (per fortuna) e sponsor. Che resteranno bloccati fino a quando non partirà la cogestione o più verosimilmente fino a quando non si sarà insediato il nuovo management.



ok, quindi il corriere l'ha sparata un po grossa


----------



## Serginho (3 Maggio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vabbè senza penali è una presa in giro allora...si tira avanti la storiella altri 30 giorni, poi il nano dopo la batosta elettorale che lo cancellerà dalla scena pubblica con un colpo di coda si rimangia tutto e si tiene il Milan..
> 
> Film già scritto.



Se già conosci l'epilogo che stai a fare qui commentando con le stesse lagne ogni santissima pagina?
Ma seguire normalmente le notizie, prendendole cone le pinze no? E' così difficile?


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Maggio 2016)

*Secondo Tuttosport con l'arrivo probabile della cordata cinese, dovrebbe rientrare in società anche Paolo Maldini e ricoprire lo stesso ruolo ricoperto da Pavel Nedved alla Juventus (vice presidente)*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale (Ordine): oggi potrebbe essere convocato un CDA straordinario di Fininvest per ratificare l'esclusiva a trattare con la cordata cinese. La durata sarà di 30 giorni e non comporterà penali (se non la perdita di qualche milione di consulenze legali, ndr).
> 
> Campopiano (dopo aver passato in rassegna le sue 9 esclusive): Scusate l'excursus, ma era solo per chiarire... hashtag #nerosurosso, quella di oggi potrebbe essere una giornata decisiva #milan @CorSport*



.


----------



## cremone (3 Maggio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Seconto Tuttosport con l'arrivo probabile della cordata cinese, dovrebbe rientrare in società anche Paolo Maldini e ricoprire lo stesso ruolo ricoperto da Pavel Nedved alla Juventus*



Team manager??


----------



## folletto (3 Maggio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vabbè senza penali è una presa in giro allora...si tira avanti la storiella altri 30 giorni, poi il nano dopo la batosta elettorale che lo cancellerà dalla scena pubblica con un colpo di coda si rimangia tutto e si tiene il Milan..
> 
> Film già scritto.



Fermo restando che sono tutte voci (anche se non smentite), le penali (salatissime) dovrebbero "entrare" allo step successivo della trattativa


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Maggio 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Se già conosci l'epilogo che stai a fare qui commentando con le stesse lagne ogni santissima pagina?
> Ma seguire normalmente le notizie, prendendole cone le pinze no? E' così difficile?



Mi auguro di avere torto, mi sembra logico..ma mi sembra importante sottolineare che la mancanza di penali severe riduce tutto a un "si vedrà"..e essendo nelle mani di uno che cambia idea ogni 3 minuti l'idea che non ci siano garanzie vincolanti sulle strette di mano mi preoccupa...vedi operazione stadio giusto per fare l'ultimo esempio...


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Maggio 2016)

cremone ha scritto:


> Team manager??



Nedved è stato prima membro del CdA della Juve, e ora è Vicepresidente


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Maggio 2016)

*Ragazzi di Maldini ne parliamo qui: http://www.milanworld.net/milan-i-cinesi-si-presentano-bene-paolo-maldini-nel-cda-vt36443.html

In questo topic restiamo sulla cessione del Milan!*


----------



## Serginho (3 Maggio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mi auguro di avere torto, mi sembra logico..ma mi sembra importante sottolineare che la mancanza di penali severe riduce tutto a un "si vedrà"..e essendo nelle mani di uno che cambia idea ogni 3 minuti l'idea che non ci siano garanzie vincolanti sulle strette di mano mi preoccupa...vedi operazione stadio giusto per fare l'ultimo esempio...



Ma quindi i vari Ordine e co diventano credibili quando fa comodo lamentarsi ecc?


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Maggio 2016)

*Secondo la GdS quello che preme al presidente Berlusconi è sapere innanzitutto due cose: da chi è composta la cordata e quali sono le scelte future, in primis scelte sull'allenatore e chi farà il seguente mercato. Sono i punti su cui il Cavaliere sta riflettendo maggiormente.*


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Maggio 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Ma quindi i vari Ordine e co diventano credibili quando fa comodo lamentarsi ecc?



Io sarò lamentoso ma ahinoi è la storia degli ultimi anni che ci insegna che i galoppini quando danno buone notizie mentono e quando invece danno notizie nefaste sono sempre nel giusto....adesso non prendiamocela coi tifosi se ogni notizia "negativa" ci getta nello sconforto..sono anni che non c'è mai una gioia


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Maggio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo la GdS quello che preme al presidente Berlusconi è sapere innanzitutto due cose: da chi è composta la cordata e quali sono le scelte future, in primis scelte sull'allenatore e chi farà il seguente mercato. Sono i punti su cui il Cavaliere sta riflettendo maggiormente.*



Bé sapere chi c'è in questa cordata mi sembra il minimo e mi pare perfino impossibile che tra le parti ancora regni il mistero...sul mercato e il resto mi auguro solo non pretenda che fester continui a fare l'uomo di garanzia...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Maggio 2016)

*Campopiano: ore decisive per la strada che porterà il Diavolo verso la grande Muraglia. Nelle prossime ore è previsto un CDA Fininvest che ratificherà l'accordo in esclusiva con la conglomerata cinese. Gli studi legali lavorano incessantemente per mettere a punto il documento che aprirà una fase di esclusiva tra le parti in cui verrà effettuata una due diligence che analizzerà ogni piega della società.
La durata di questo accordo è di un mese, ma è logico pensare che sia troppo vicino per pensare che si chiuda già in quella data, quindi è probabile che si vada un po' oltre. 
Ma la firma per l'esclusiva è imminente e restano da limare solo alcuni dettagli. Il Cavaliere ormai è allineato a Fininvest e si appresta ad ascoltare la proposta degli uomini di Pechino. *


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (3 Maggio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo la GdS quello che preme al presidente Berlusconi è sapere innanzitutto due cose: da chi è composta la cordata e quali sono le scelte future, in primis scelte sull'allenatore e chi farà il seguente mercato. Sono i punti su cui il Cavaliere sta riflettendo maggiormente.*



In pratica vuole che aprano il bagagliaio, beh a questo quesito basta che rispondano: "Sicuramente sarà meglio di Brocchi".


----------



## Il Genio (3 Maggio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Bé sapere chi c'è in questa cordata mi sembra il minimo e mi pare perfino impossibile che tra le parti ancora regni il mistero...sul mercato e il resto mi auguro solo non pretenda che fester continui a fare l'uomo di garanzia...



Che lui abbia capito che è alla frutta e che stia cercando con le unghie e con i denti di restare aggrappato al giocattolo direttamente (Presidente onorario? memro del CdA?) o indirettamente (Barbara? Galliani?) è indubbio.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale (Ordine): entro sabato (forse anche oggi) potrebbe essere convocato un CDA straordinario di Fininvest per ratificare l'esclusiva a trattare con la cordata cinese. La durata sarà di 30 giorni e non comporterà penali (se non la perdita di qualche milione di consulenze legali, ndr).
> 
> Campopiano (dopo aver passato in rassegna le sue 9 esclusive): Scusate l'excursus, ma era solo per chiarire... hashtag #nerosurosso, quella di oggi potrebbe essere una giornata decisiva #milan @CorSport*





Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo la GdS quello che preme al presidente Berlusconi è sapere innanzitutto due cose: da chi è composta la cordata e quali sono le scelte future, in primis scelte sull'allenatore e chi farà il seguente mercato. Sono i punti su cui il Cavaliere sta riflettendo maggiormente.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: ore decisive per la strada che porterà il Diavolo verso al grande Muraglia. Nelle prossime ore è previsto un CDA Fininvest che ratificherà l'accordo in esclusiva con la conglomerata cinese. Gli studi legali lavorano incessantemente per mettere a punto il documento che aprirà una fase di esclusiva tra le parti in cui verrà effettuata una due diligence che analizzerà ogni piega della società.
> La durata di questo accordo è di un mese, ma è logico pensare che sia troppo vicino per pensare che si chiuda già in quella data, quindi è probabile che si vada un po' oltre.
> Ma la firma per l'esclusiva è imminente e restano da limare solo alcuni dettagli. Il Cavaliere ormai è allineato a Fininvest e si appresta a ascoltare la proposta degli uomini di Pechino. *



Aggiornata anche la notizia di Ordine.


----------



## kolao95 (3 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: ore decisive per la strada che porterà il Diavolo verso al grande Muraglia. Nelle prossime ore è previsto un CDA Fininvest che ratificherà l'accordo in esclusiva con la conglomerata cinese. Gli studi legali lavorano incessantemente per mettere a punto il documento che aprirà una fase di esclusiva tra le parti in cui verrà effettuata una due diligence che analizzerà ogni piega della società.
> La durata di questo accordo è di un mese, ma è logico pensare che sia troppo vicino per pensare che si chiuda già in quella data, quindi è probabile che si vada un po' oltre.
> Ma la firma per l'esclusiva è imminente e restano da limare solo alcuni dettagli. Il Cavaliere ormai è allineato a Fininvest e si appresta a ascoltare la proposta degli uomini di Pechino. *



Fa niente. Sono disposto a iniziare il mercato anche a luglio purché si concretizzi la cessione della società.


----------



## folletto (3 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: ore decisive per la strada che porterà il Diavolo verso la grande Muraglia. Nelle prossime ore è previsto un CDA Fininvest che ratificherà l'accordo in esclusiva con la conglomerata cinese. Gli studi legali lavorano incessantemente per mettere a punto il documento che aprirà una fase di esclusiva tra le parti in cui verrà effettuata una due diligence che analizzerà ogni piega della società.
> La durata di questo accordo è di un mese, ma è logico pensare che sia troppo vicino per pensare che si chiuda già in quella data, quindi è probabile che si vada un po' oltre.
> Ma la firma per l'esclusiva è imminente e restano da limare solo alcuni dettagli. Il Cavaliere ormai è allineato a Fininvest e si appresta ad ascoltare la proposta degli uomini di Pechino. *



L'ufficialità della firma per l'esclusiva sarebbe già più di qualcosa, attendiamo con (sempre meno) pazienza


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riporta Campopiano sul Corriere dello Sport, a Roma la Fininvest e la GSP di Sal Galatioto (per conto della cordata cinese) hanno definito ulteriori dettagli della vendita del Milan. Ma *la firma dell'accordo di esclusiva è slittata a domani-dopodomani*, perché mancano ancora alcuni dettagli da definire.
> Le cifre sono sempre quelle: 700 milioni per il 70% del club e poi entro un anno il restante 30%. E' emerso anche a quanto ammonterebbe *il primo investimento dei cinesi: 300 milioni di euro per la prossima stagione, da investire in calciomercato e merchandising*.
> 
> Gli studi legali sono dunque al lavoro per terminare il contratto di esclusiva, che permetterà appunto di trattare in esclusiva coi cinesi la vendita del Milan e di avviare anche la due diligence.
> ...



Bloccare il Gallo dal sabotare anche la prossima stagione sarebbe già una grandissima notizia. I rinnovi di Montolivo e Balotelli ficcateli su per l'intestino, antennaro maledetto


----------



## Il Genio (3 Maggio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport con l'arrivo probabile della cordata cinese, dovrebbe rientrare in società anche Paolo Maldini e ricoprire lo stesso ruolo ricoperto da Pavel Nedved alla Juventus (vice presidente)*



Andreas89, non me ne volere, come si suol dire 'parli a nuora perchè suocera intenda'

Questa, a mio modo di vedere, è la classica sparata.

Tuttosport è chiaramente organo ufficiale dei mafiosi, penso non esista milanista capace, non solo di comprarlo, ma nemmeno di leggerlo.
Loro evidentemente non hanno notizie fresche o esclusive, d'altronde seguono col 90% delle risorse i gobbi e col 9% il Toro, gli resta niente quindi cosa s'inventano per attirare la curiosità dei rossoneri? Tirano fuori l'unico nome che potrebbe farci sobbalzare, senza peraltro rischiare nulla in termini di credibilità. 
Dovrebbe...


----------



## Aragorn (3 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riporta Campopiano sul Corriere dello Sport, a Roma la Fininvest e la GSP di Sal Galatioto (per conto della cordata cinese) hanno definito ulteriori dettagli della vendita del Milan. Ma *la firma dell'accordo di esclusiva è slittata a domani-dopodomani*, perché mancano ancora alcuni dettagli da definire.
> Le cifre sono sempre quelle: 700 milioni per il 70% del club e poi entro un anno il restante 30%. E' emerso anche a quanto ammonterebbe *il primo investimento dei cinesi: 300 milioni di euro per la prossima stagione, da investire in calciomercato e merchandising*.
> 
> Gli studi legali sono dunque al lavoro per terminare il contratto di esclusiva, che permetterà appunto di trattare in esclusiva coi cinesi la vendita del Milan e di avviare anche la due diligence.
> ...



Secondo me i giornalisti sono molto meno informati di quel che vogliono far credere e spesso come fonti tendono ad affidarsi persino ai "sentito dire" pur di scrivere qualche articolo in più. Anche le cosiddette date limite (settimana decisiva, tutto entro sabato, anzi no facciamo lunedì ecc) ritengo siano più frutto di impressioni che di reali informazioni. A tal riguardo siamo molto ingenui noi a pensare e pretendere di ottenere conferme importanti già nell'immediato. Aspettiamo i primi *fatti* a metà-fine giugno (tanto sperare non costa nulla) e non diamo in escandescenza ad ogni singola indiscrezione.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: ore decisive per la strada che porterà il Diavolo verso la grande Muraglia. Nelle prossime ore è previsto un CDA Fininvest che ratificherà l'accordo in esclusiva con la conglomerata cinese. Gli studi legali lavorano incessantemente per mettere a punto il documento che aprirà una fase di esclusiva tra le parti in cui verrà effettuata una due diligence che analizzerà ogni piega della società.
> La durata di questo accordo è di un mese, ma è logico pensare che sia troppo vicino per pensare che si chiuda già in quella data, quindi è probabile che si vada un po' oltre.
> Ma la firma per l'esclusiva è imminente e restano da limare solo alcuni dettagli. Il Cavaliere ormai è allineato a Fininvest e si appresta ad ascoltare la proposta degli uomini di Pechino. *



Ma il peso di questa esclusiva di un mese quale sarebbe?..non mi pare ci sia la fila per comprarci...qualcuno può spiegare?..messa così non è che sia certa la cessione


----------



## Coripra (3 Maggio 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Secondo me i giornalisti sono molto meno informati di quel che vogliono far credere e spesso come fonti tendono ad affidarsi persino ai "sentito dire" pur di scrivere qualche articolo in più. Anche le cosiddette date limite (settimana decisiva, tutto entro sabato, anzi no facciamo lunedì ecc) ritengo siano più frutto di impressioni che di reali informazioni. A tal riguardo siamo molto ingenui noi a pensare e pretendere di ottenere conferme importanti già nell'immediato. Aspettiamo i primi *fatti* a metà-fine giugno (tanto sperare non costa nulla) e non diamo in escandescenza ad ogni singola indiscrezione.



Parole sante.
A leggere degli sbalzi di umore fra esaltazione assoluta e "adesso mi suicido" mi viene da sorridere.
Come giustamente rimarcato da diversi commentatori competenti in materia, non stiamo parlando di vendita del negozio sotto casa (e anche se così fosse vi garantisco che, operando in uno studio notarile, ne ho viste di situazioni assurde): stiamo (stanno) discutendo di cessione/acquisizione di "Milan", con annessi e connessi.
Ergo, pazientate.
Lo so, anch'io mi sveglio al mattino con 'sto pensiero fisso e con il timore della disillusione, ma tant'è... 
"Sursum corda"!


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Maggio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo la GdS quello che preme al presidente Berlusconi è sapere innanzitutto due cose: da chi è composta la cordata e quali sono le scelte future, in primis scelte sull'allenatore e chi farà il seguente mercato. Sono i punti su cui il Cavaliere sta riflettendo maggiormente.*



Quindi lui vende solo se può decidere chi allenerà e chi fa mercato?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Maggio 2016)

*La Stampa: entro sabato Fininvest si riunirà per deliberare l'esclusiva da concedere alla cordata cinese. Tuttavia Silvio ha ottenuto di non inserire penali per tenersi una via di fuga low cost.*


----------



## admin (3 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: entro sabato Fininvest si riunirà per deliberare l'esclusiva da concede alla cordata cinese. Tuttavia Silvio ha ottenuto di non inserire penali per tenersi una via di fuga low cost.*



Questa storia che non ci siano penali non mi piace manco un pò. E, guarda un pò, questa esclusiva scade proprio al termine della campagna elettorale.

Comunque, preghiamo e vediamo quello che succede.


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Maggio 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Quindi lui vende solo se può decidere chi allenerà e chi fa mercato?



Ma infatti è una cosa pazzesca. Mi immagino la loro reazione.



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: entro sabato Fininvest si riunirà per deliberare l'esclusiva da concede alla cordata cinese. Tuttavia Silvio ha ottenuto di non inserire penali per tenersi una via di fuga low cost.*



Ma ogni giorno si allungano i tempi ? Mah...

Speriamo si sbaglino.


----------



## Gekyn (3 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: entro sabato Fininvest si riunirà per deliberare l'esclusiva da concedere alla cordata cinese. Tuttavia Silvio ha ottenuto di non inserire penali per tenersi una via di fuga low cost.*



Secondo me l'unico motivo per non inserire penali è perché crede ancora in Bee, e non perchè non vuole vendere....


----------



## Sheva my Hero (3 Maggio 2016)

No penale = c'è molta puzza di bruciato


----------



## DannySa (3 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: entro sabato Fininvest si riunirà per deliberare l'esclusiva da concedere alla cordata cinese. Tuttavia Silvio ha ottenuto di non inserire penali per tenersi una via di fuga low cost.*



Non era per oggi o domani?
Se arriva fino a questo punto è per vendere, cosa dovrebbe cambiare tra un mese per far sì che la cessione non avvenga e lui si tenga il Milan? i nomi li sai? le garanzie pure? e allora vendi.


----------



## folletto (3 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: entro sabato Fininvest si riunirà per deliberare l'esclusiva da concedere alla cordata cinese. Tuttavia Silvio ha ottenuto di non inserire penali per tenersi una via di fuga low cost.*



Notizia terribile se vera, ma mi sembra strano che i cinesi accettino di non inserire penali


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (3 Maggio 2016)

Certo che questo gruppo Evergrande non ha proprio un c. da fare eh??


----------



## kolao95 (3 Maggio 2016)

Queste sulla non penale sono solo ipotesi dei vari giornali che di questa storia ne sanno meno di zero. Campopiano, che sin qui è stato abbastanza affidabile (e non venitemi a dire che aveva detto che avrebbero chiuso ieri perché uno o due giorni di slittamento possono starci), ha detto che non è escluso che ci siano penali.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: entro sabato Fininvest si riunirà per deliberare l'esclusiva da concedere alla cordata cinese. Tuttavia Silvio ha ottenuto di non inserire penali per tenersi una via di fuga low cost.*



Non sono un esperto, ma qua stanno facendo un poco di confusione.

Da quel che ho capito, nell'esclusiva non deve per forza esserci delle penali. L'esclusiva è solo per far si che due parti trattano senza che arrivi un altro.

Caso mai le penali ci saranno nel preliminare, vale a dire quello che procede la chiusura dell'accordo.

Detto questo, ovviamente ora si parla di sabato. Siamo passati dal 25 al 28 al 2 al 3 al 4 al 7


----------



## DannySa (3 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non sono un esperto, ma qua stanno facendo un poco di confusione.
> 
> Da quel che ho capito, nell'esclusiva non deve per forza esserci delle penali. *L'esclusiva è solo per far si che due parti trattano senza che arrivi un altro.
> *
> ...



Attenzione che Bee sarà già arrivato a 200 mln, forse tempo un altro anno e arriva a 300 mln.
Speriamo che questa esclusiva venga data in questi giorni, sarebbe già un bel passo in avanti verso il finale che tutti ci aspettiamo.


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non sono un esperto, ma qua stanno facendo un poco di confusione.
> 
> Da quel che ho capito, nell'esclusiva non deve per forza esserci delle penali. L'esclusiva è solo per far si che due parti trattano senza che arrivi un altro.
> 
> ...



si vabbè ma allora che esclusiva è se uno può fare il cavolo che vuole, tanto non ci rimette?


----------



## Stex (3 Maggio 2016)

Se tutto va in porto e iniziassimo a fare mercato a luglio, non la vedo male poiché essendo i l europeo di mezzo può essere un vantaggio e trovare buone opportunità. Ci vorrebbe un Sabatini almeno x vendere i cessi che abbiamo in rosa...


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Maggio 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> si vabbè ma allora che esclusiva è se uno può fare il cavolo che vuole, tanto non ci rimette?



Infatti nulla, l'esclusiva può valere se c'è la fila per il Milan. E dunque ci può stare.

Ma in questo caso è Finivest che è andato a cercare i venditori ed non c'è la Fila per il Milan. Ci sono solo i Cinesi che evidentemente hanno qualche interesse a Milano o comunque i primi a voler entrare nel mercato del calcio in Italia.

Ma se i cinesi salutano, be non ci sarà nessun altro. Chi verrà, sarà solo per pubblicità. Come Mr Bean o il Sultano lol


----------



## Devil (3 Maggio 2016)

Stex ha scritto:


> Se tutto va in porto e iniziassimo a fare mercato a luglio, non la vedo male poiché essendo i l europeo di mezzo può essere un vantaggio e trovare buone opportunità. Ci vorrebbe un Sabatini almeno x vendere i cessi che abbiamo in rosa...



A me andrebbe bene anche se non facessero il mercato, purché non debba più vedere Galliani al Milan


----------



## Carlo (3 Maggio 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> si vabbè ma allora che esclusiva è se uno può fare il cavolo che vuole, tanto non ci rimette?


Sulla parola! Quella di Sivio................. "non l'ho mai detto"


----------



## kolao95 (3 Maggio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> A me andrebbe bene anche se non facessero il mercato, purché non debba più vedere Galliani al Milan



Quoto. Senza quei due parti almeno con 10-15 punti avanti rispetto agli altri anni, quantomeno si può lavorare con serenità.


----------



## gianluca1193 (3 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non sono un esperto, ma qua stanno facendo un poco di confusione.
> 
> Da quel che ho capito, nell'esclusiva non deve per forza esserci delle penali. L'esclusiva è solo per far si che due parti trattano senza che arrivi un altro.
> 
> ...



L'unica penale che puoi mettere in un'esclusiva è quella per la violazione della stessa.
La penale che ci interessa non ci sarà.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riporta Campopiano sul Corriere dello Sport, a Roma la Fininvest e la GSP di Sal Galatioto (per conto della cordata cinese) hanno definito ulteriori dettagli della vendita del Milan. Ma *la firma dell'accordo di esclusiva è slittata a domani-dopodomani*, perché mancano ancora alcuni dettagli da definire.
> Le cifre sono sempre quelle: 700 milioni per il 70% del club e poi entro un anno il restante 30%. E' emerso anche a quanto ammonterebbe *il primo investimento dei cinesi: 300 milioni di euro per la prossima stagione, da investire in calciomercato e merchandising*.
> 
> Gli studi legali sono dunque al lavoro per terminare il contratto di esclusiva, che permetterà appunto di trattare in esclusiva coi cinesi la vendita del Milan e di avviare anche la due diligence.
> ...



.


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: ore decisive per la strada che porterà il Diavolo verso la grande Muraglia. Nelle prossime ore è previsto un CDA Fininvest che ratificherà l'accordo in esclusiva con la conglomerata cinese. Gli studi legali lavorano incessantemente per mettere a punto il documento che aprirà una fase di esclusiva tra le parti in cui verrà effettuata una due diligence che analizzerà ogni piega della società.
> La durata di questo accordo è di un mese, ma è logico pensare che sia troppo vicino per pensare che si chiuda già in quella data, quindi è probabile che si vada un po' oltre.
> Ma la firma per l'esclusiva è imminente e restano da limare solo alcuni dettagli. Il Cavaliere ormai è allineato a Fininvest e si appresta ad ascoltare la proposta degli uomini di Pechino. *



Avanti. 

Pugni in aria e folza Milan


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Maggio 2016)

Ma quindi non ho capito, la firma in teoria quando dovrebbe arrivare? oggi, domani o fine settimana?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Maggio 2016)

In occasione dell'accordo di esclusiva con Bee ci fu un comunicato stampa Fininvest, ricordo male? 
In teoria dovrebe avvenire anche stavolta.


----------



## admin (3 Maggio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> In occasione dell'accordo di esclusiva con Bee ci fu un comunicato stampa Fininvest, ricordo male?
> In teoria dovrebe avvenire anche stavolta.



Sì. E sempre senza penali.


----------



## dyablo65 (3 Maggio 2016)

non si finisce piu....


----------



## Gekyn (3 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sì. E sempre senza penali.



con un enorme differenza....Bee rispetto ad Jack MA e company


----------



## Hellscream (3 Maggio 2016)

Sentire Pellegatti ormai fa venire solo il rigetto... da fastidio solo sentire la voce, figuriamoci quando dice cose assurde come ora...


----------



## goleador 70 (3 Maggio 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> con un enorme differenza....Bee rispetto ad Jack MA e company



Questa e' una cosa che molti non stanno considerando


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: ore decisive per la strada che porterà il Diavolo verso la grande Muraglia. Nelle prossime ore è previsto un CDA Fininvest che ratificherà l'accordo in esclusiva con la conglomerata cinese. Gli studi legali lavorano incessantemente per mettere a punto il documento che aprirà una fase di esclusiva tra le parti in cui verrà effettuata una due diligence che analizzerà ogni piega della società.
> La durata di questo accordo è di un mese, ma è logico pensare che sia troppo vicino per pensare che si chiuda già in quella data, quindi è probabile che si vada un po' oltre.
> Ma la firma per l'esclusiva è imminente e restano da limare solo alcuni dettagli. Il Cavaliere ormai è allineato a Fininvest e si appresta ad ascoltare la proposta degli uomini di Pechino. *



Io non capisco, ma se si tratta di una esclusiva e basta, senza preliminare e accordi di nessun genere, che in teoria dovrebbero avvenire successivamente, che cavolo stanno trattando? cosa c'è da limare? o è si o è no. Non riesco a capire cosa stanno (in teoria) trattando e limando.


----------



## goleador 70 (3 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Io non capisco, ma se si tratta di una esclusiva e basta, senza preliminare e accordi di nessun genere, che in teoria dovrebbero avvenire successivamente, che cavolo stanno trattando? cosa c'è da limare? o è si o è no. Non riesco a capire cosa stanno (in teoria) trattando e limando.


Dico la mia..poi magari sbaglio sicuramente..secondo me non è una semplice esclusiva ma un vero e proprio accordo preliminare come disse inizialmente campopiano..


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Io non capisco, ma se si tratta di una esclusiva e basta, senza preliminare e accordi di nessun genere, che in teoria dovrebbero avvenire successivamente, che cavolo stanno trattando? cosa c'è da limare? o è si o è no. Non riesco a capire cosa stanno (in teoria) trattando e limando.



Se ciao , non stanno vendendo la Panda del 1986 a 800euro ...


----------



## ps18ps (3 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Io non capisco, ma se si tratta di una esclusiva e basta, senza preliminare e accordi di nessun genere, che in teoria dovrebbero avvenire successivamente, che cavolo stanno trattando? cosa c'è da limare? o è si o è no. Non riesco a capire cosa stanno (in teoria) trattando e limando.



Io ho anche un altro dubbio, per un'esclusiva per una trattativa si deve riunire il cda? Il cda non si dovrebbe riunire solo per il preliminare e il closing?


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Maggio 2016)

L'ho sentito di sfuggita mentre uscivo di casa e non trovo conferma sul sito internet... Ma Pellegatti è possibile che abbia detto che oggi non ci sarà nessun CDA straordinario di Fininvest.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Maggio 2016)

*Pellegatti: "Calma. Non è oggi il giorno fissato per il CDA Fininvest che dovrà ratificare l'esclusiva con la cordata cinese. Tuttavia è una questione di giorni. Fininvest vuole esaminare altri dettagli, le garanzie economiche e la composizione della cordata. Soltanto dopo che Silvio avrà avuto un quadro chiaro della situazione, concederà il via libera. Berlusconi infatti vuole cedere soltanto a chi sia in grado di riportare il Milan ai fasti di un tempo. E sarà molto attento su questo aspetto."*


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se ciao , non stanno vendendo la Panda del 1986 a 800euro ...



No fermo, non hai capito. Se firma da l'esclusiva a trattate, ma non c'entra nulla con la trattativa vera e propria, sul preliminare ecc. Ecco perché non capisco cosa c'è da limare.


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: "Calma. Non è oggi il giorno fissato per il CDA Fininvest che dovrà ratificare l'esclusiva con la cordata cinese. Tuttavia è una questione di giorni. Fininvest vuole esaminare altri dettagli, le garanzie economiche e la composizione della cordata. Soltanto dopo che Silvio avrà avuto un quadro chiaro della situazione, concederà il via libera. Berlusconi infatti vuole cedere soltanto a chi sia in grado di riportare il Milan ai fasti di un tempo. E sarà molto attento su questo aspetto."*





goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Dico la mia..poi magari sbaglio sicuramente..secondo me non è una semplice esclusiva ma un vero e proprio accordo preliminare come disse inizialmente campopiano..



eh infatti questa potrebbe essere un'ipotesi. Perché sinceramente non capisco cosa c'è da trattare dato che ancora non hanno deciso un bel niente, tant'è che Berlusconi ( a detta dei giornalisti) vuol esaminare i dettagli sulla cordata ecc.


----------



## goleador 70 (3 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: "Calma. Non è oggi il giorno fissato per il CDA Fininvest che dovrà ratificare l'esclusiva con la cordata cinese. Tuttavia è una questione di giorni. Fininvest vuole esaminare altri dettagli, le garanzie economiche e la composizione della cordata. Soltanto dopo che Silvio avrà avuto un quadro chiaro della situazione, concederà il via libera. Berlusconi infatti vuole cedere soltanto a chi sia in grado di riportare il Milan ai fasti di un tempo. E sarà molto attento su questo aspetto."*



Pellegatti sei proprio un insulto..apparte che continua a parlare di cinoamericani e poi mi fa ridere questa cosa..ma lo sa chi e jack ma questo co.....e??!!!!...e poi fino a ora che facevano invece di esaminare la proposta??! Si grattavano??


----------



## kolao95 (3 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: "Calma. Non è oggi il giorno fissato per il CDA Fininvest che dovrà ratificare l'esclusiva con la cordata cinese. Tuttavia è una questione di giorni. Fininvest vuole esaminare altri dettagli, le garanzie economiche e la composizione della cordata. Soltanto dopo che Silvio avrà avuto un quadro chiaro della situazione, concederà il via libera. Berlusconi infatti vuole cedere soltanto a chi sia in grado di riportare il Milan ai fasti di un tempo. E sarà molto attento su questo aspetto."*



Spero invece che venga fatto qualcosa di importante oggi solo per sbugiardare 'sto servo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Maggio 2016)

mamma mia ma SkinCats quanto è schiavo servo asservito al suo padrone ?? 
ma quanto fa schifo ?? 

noi dobbiamo liberarci anche di tutti questi così che infangano il nome della nostra squadra


----------



## Black (3 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: "Calma. Non è oggi il giorno fissato per il CDA Fininvest che dovrà ratificare l'esclusiva con la cordata cinese. Tuttavia è una questione di giorni. Fininvest vuole esaminare altri dettagli, le garanzie economiche e la composizione della cordata. Soltanto dopo che Silvio avrà avuto un quadro chiaro della situazione, concederà il via libera. Berlusconi infatti vuole cedere soltanto a chi sia in grado di riportare il Milan ai fasti di un tempo. E sarà molto attento su questo aspetto."*



ahahaha si Pellegatti, ti crediamo. Sicuramente Silvio non starà pensando a come uscirne il meglio possibile sia come immagine, che economicamente, ma sta proprio pensando al bene del Milan (come in questi ultimi anni del resto)!
spero che i nuovi proprietari faranno piazza pulita anche della gente come te!!


----------



## Aragorn (3 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: "Calma. Non è oggi il giorno fissato per il CDA Fininvest che dovrà ratificare l'esclusiva con la cordata cinese. Tuttavia è una questione di giorni. Fininvest vuole esaminare altri dettagli, le garanzie economiche e la composizione della cordata. Soltanto dopo che Silvio avrà avuto un quadro chiaro della situazione, concederà il via libera. Berlusconi infatti vuole cedere soltanto a chi sia in grado di riportare il Milan ai fasti di un tempo. E sarà molto attento su questo aspetto."*



Insomma, se alla fine va bene: "Grazie Bresidente per averci ceduto a gente affidabile", se va male: "Grazie Bresidente per non averci svenduto ai cinesi brutti e cattivi"


----------



## gianluca1193 (3 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> eh infatti questa potrebbe essere un'ipotesi. Perché sinceramente non capisco cosa c'è da trattare dato che ancora non hanno deciso un bel niente, tant'è che Berlusconi ( a detta dei giornalisti) vuol esaminare i dettagli sulla cordata ecc.



Io davvero non riesco a capire l'utilità di questa esclusiva dalla durata di un mese.
A cosa serve escludere terzi dalla trattativa?


----------



## osvaldobusatti (3 Maggio 2016)

malos ha scritto:


> Mah a me sembra strano che non ci siano penali anzi spero salatissime invece.



SB non vuole le penali: deve pararsi il didietro. 
Qualche marcionata (problema della causa per lo stadio, pagamenti farlocchi ecc.) nei bilanci ci deve essere e se viene scoperta si potrebbe ridiscutere tutto, compreso il prezzo.
Questo, a mio parere il vero motivo.
Se invece la farà franca, firmerà in via definitiva.
incrociamo le dita...


----------



## Devil (3 Maggio 2016)

Continuo ad essere dell'idea che alla fine non se ne farà nulla


----------



## Hammer (3 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: "Calma. Non è oggi il giorno fissato per il CDA Fininvest che dovrà ratificare l'esclusiva con la cordata cinese. Tuttavia è una questione di giorni. Fininvest vuole esaminare altri dettagli, le garanzie economiche e la composizione della cordata. Soltanto dopo che Silvio avrà avuto un quadro chiaro della situazione, concederà il via libera. Berlusconi infatti vuole cedere soltanto a chi sia in grado di riportare il Milan ai fasti di un tempo. E sarà molto attento su questo aspetto."*



Pellegatti fai piangere, ai fasti di un tempo il tuo padrone ci ha allontanati da una decina d'anni a questa parte


----------



## MarcoMilanista (3 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: "Calma. Non è oggi il giorno fissato per il CDA Fininvest che dovrà ratificare l'esclusiva con la cordata cinese. Tuttavia è una questione di giorni. Fininvest vuole esaminare altri dettagli, le garanzie economiche e la composizione della cordata. Soltanto dopo che Silvio avrà avuto un quadro chiaro della situazione, concederà il via libera. Berlusconi infatti vuole cedere soltanto a chi sia in grado di riportare il Milan ai fasti di un tempo. E sarà molto attento su questo aspetto."*



Inizia la favoletta del presidente che fa tutto per il bene del Milan.


----------



## ps18ps (3 Maggio 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Inizia la favoletta del presidente che fa tutto per il bene del Milan.



per me va benissimo questa favoletta, basta che venda


----------



## Hellscream (3 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: "Calma. Non è oggi il giorno fissato per il CDA Fininvest che dovrà ratificare l'esclusiva con la cordata cinese. Tuttavia è una questione di giorni. Fininvest vuole esaminare altri dettagli, le garanzie economiche e la composizione della cordata. Soltanto dopo che Silvio avrà avuto un quadro chiaro della situazione, concederà il via libera. Berlusconi infatti vuole cedere soltanto a chi sia in grado di riportare il Milan ai fasti di un tempo. E sarà molto attento su questo aspetto."*



Ha anche detto che ovviamente "non si esclude la possibilità che sia lui stesso (Silvio) a rilanciare il Milan in caso non sia convinto di questa cessione"...


----------



## Devil (3 Maggio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ha anche detto che ovviamente "non si esclude la possibilità che sia lui stesso (Silvio) a rilanciare il Milan in caso non sia convinto di questa cessione"...



TA-DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN. Ci stanno preparando per l'ovvia ed inevitabile alternativa XD mettetevi il cuore in pace ragazzi. Non lo cede. Come minimo vorrà imporre la presenza di Galliani o chissà quale altra follia e a quel punto i cinesi leveranno le tende. Mettetevelo bene in testa, ogni giorno che passa è un passo indietro per la vendita del Milan.


----------



## hiei87 (3 Maggio 2016)

Ennesimo rinvio, nessuna penale, ma di cosa stiamo parlando? Altro giro, altra farsa...


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riporta Campopiano sul Corriere dello Sport, a Roma la Fininvest e la GSP di Sal Galatioto (per conto della cordata cinese) hanno definito ulteriori dettagli della vendita del Milan. Ma *la firma dell'accordo di esclusiva è slittata a domani-dopodomani*, perché mancano ancora alcuni dettagli da definire.
> Le cifre sono sempre quelle: 700 milioni per il 70% del club e poi entro un anno il restante 30%. E' emerso anche a quanto ammonterebbe *il primo investimento dei cinesi: 300 milioni di euro per la prossima stagione, da investire in calciomercato e merchandising*.
> 
> Gli studi legali sono dunque al lavoro per terminare il contratto di esclusiva, che permetterà appunto di trattare in esclusiva coi cinesi la vendita del Milan e di avviare anche la due diligence.
> ...



Attendiamo e poi valuteremo di conseguenza.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (3 Maggio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Attendiamo e poi valuteremo di conseguenza.


Ovvio.. Certo che, però, se continuano a rinviare, quindi, sperando che questa nuova sparata di "sabato" sia una farsa aspettiamo il nulla cosmico.. Pertanto, speriamo che non ci siano più rinvii oltre domani, che era la data "massima" no? Altrimenti poi veramente da sabato passano a "la settimana prossima".. E si torna al punto di partenza


----------



## Devil (3 Maggio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Ovvio.. Certo che, però, se continuano a rinviare, quindi, sperando che questa nuova sparata di "sabato" sia una farsa aspettiamo il nulla cosmico.. Pertanto, speriamo che non ci siano più rinvii oltre domani, che era la data "massima" no? Altrimenti poi veramente da sabato passano a "la settimana prossima".. E si torna al punto di partenza



La data "massima" doveva essere lunedì a dire il vero


----------



## pazzomania (3 Maggio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ha anche detto che ovviamente "non si esclude la possibilità che sia lui stesso (Silvio) a rilanciare il Milan in caso non sia convinto di questa cessione"...



Mah io non ho nessun problema se volesse rilanciarlo lui, anzi, se garantisse 100 milioni PER OGNI CAMPAGNA ACQUISTI da qui per i prossimi 3 anni firmerei subito.

Ma siccome non sarebbe cosi..


----------



## MarcoMilanista (3 Maggio 2016)

Per la prossima pasquetta sarà firmato il preliminare, poi a ferragosto il closing...questo solo se dovesse nevicare(ad agosto), altrimenti niente da fare.

Ci stanno facendo impazzire.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Maggio 2016)

Ragazzi purtroppo molti hanno il vizio, sia nel calcio sia in politica, di non leggere oltre le notizie ufficiali, anche quando le cose sono semplici.

Nel caso specifico la situazione è delineata, i cinesi vogliono comprare, berlusconi vuole vendere,
spero che nessuno sano di mente creda alla faccenda che Silvione fino all'ultimo sarà indeciso se vendere,

il problema è semplicissimo, i cinesi andranno a leggere in fondo ai bilanci, scopriranno le varie "scatole cinesi", scusate il gioco di parole,
e fininvest teme che possano spaventarsi, per quello rifiuta le penali.

del resto la stessa cosa accadde allo stesso Berlusconi quando prese il Milan da Farina, comelui stesso dichiarò dopo mesi saltavano ancora fuori debiti vari.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (3 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Che carino Il Re. Se non ci fossero lui e @Casnop come faremmo?  Però badate che se tutte queste ninnananne che mi fanno dormire sereno non andranno a buon termine, vi verrò a prendere a casa, a voi e a Campopiano



-

Edit: che è, non si può scrivere dove abita Camposano?


----------



## __king george__ (3 Maggio 2016)

c'è da dire una cosa...se la fà tanto lunga per firmare questa esclusiva vuol dire che anche se non è vincolante in realtà in un certo senso lo è (come detto da altri utenti competenti in materia)....voglio dire con bee l'aveva firmata senza troppi problemi,vuoi perchè era la minoranza vuoi per altri motivi.....

Voglio dire che anche secondo me è piu facile che non firmi l'esclusiva piuttosto che non firmi il preliminare una volta data l'esclusiva....

e questo non è ne positivo ne negativo se non nel fatto che a breve dovremmo sapere


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ragazzi purtroppo molti hanno il vizio, sia nel calcio sia in politica, di non leggere oltre le notizie ufficiali, anche quando le cose sono semplici.
> 
> Nel caso specifico la situazione è delineata, i cinesi vogliono comprare, berlusconi vuole vendere,
> spero che nessuno sano di mente creda alla faccenda che Silvione fino all'ultimo sarà indeciso se vendere,
> ...



Veramente se fosse così Fininvest avrebbe interesse a mettercele le penali, così i cinesi non potrebbero farsi dietro


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Maggio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Ho figli piccoli che dormono, fammi la cortesia di non suonare al citofono quando passi... Bussa, piano. Se vieni, pianifichiamo il prossimo mercato: c'è mezza Bundesliga e tre quarti di Argentino che vorrei svaligiare...


----------



## LukeLike (3 Maggio 2016)

Ma se non è vincolante, se non ci sono penali, perché sarebbe così dubbioso ed indeciso nel firmare questo maledetto patto di esclusiva?


----------



## ps18ps (3 Maggio 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ma se non è vincolante, se non ci sono penali, perché sarebbe così dubbioso ed indeciso nel firmare questo maledetto patto di esclusiva?



ma perchè si deve riunire il CDA. Non si dovrebbe riunire solo in caso di patti vincolanti?


----------



## Giangy (3 Maggio 2016)

La sua indecisione ormai è stancante. Speriamo che entro Giovedi si firma.


----------



## admin (3 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riporta Campopiano sul Corriere dello Sport, a Roma la Fininvest e la GSP di Sal Galatioto (per conto della cordata cinese) hanno definito ulteriori dettagli della vendita del Milan. Ma *la firma dell'accordo di esclusiva è slittata a domani-dopodomani*, perché mancano ancora alcuni dettagli da definire.
> Le cifre sono sempre quelle: 700 milioni per il 70% del club e poi entro un anno il restante 30%. E' emerso anche a quanto ammonterebbe *il primo investimento dei cinesi: 300 milioni di euro per la prossima stagione, da investire in calciomercato e merchandising*.
> 
> Gli studi legali sono dunque al lavoro per terminare il contratto di esclusiva, che permetterà appunto di trattare in esclusiva coi cinesi la vendita del Milan e di avviare anche la due diligence.
> ...




.


----------



## Hellscream (3 Maggio 2016)

Giangy ha scritto:


> La sua indecisione ormai è stancante. Speriamo che entro Giovedi si firma.



Io all'indecisione non ci credo.. Immaginati i cinesi che stanno li ad aspettare che lui si decida... oppure che prima gli dice di si e poi di no.. Secondo me o lui ha già deciso di vendere e quindi stanno sistemando quelle dannatissime carte, oppure è tutta una farsa. Perchè non puoi tenere sta gente lì "perchè ancora mi devo decidere se vendere o meno", quelli non sono pincopallini qualsiasi, non aspettano i suoi comodi.. Ripeto, o ha già deciso di vendere, o è tutta una farsa. L'indecisione per me non esiste, non sta ne in cielo ne in terra in questo caso.


----------



## kolao95 (3 Maggio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Io all'indecisione non ci credo.. Immaginati i cinesi che stanno li ad aspettare che lui si decida... oppure che prima gli dice di si e poi di no.. Secondo me o lui ha già deciso di vendere e quindi stanno sistemando quelle dannatissime carte, oppure è tutta una farsa. Perchè non puoi tenere sta gente lì "perchè ancora mi devo decidere se vendere o meno", quelli non sono pincopallini qualsiasi, non aspettano i suoi comodi.. Ripeto, o ha già deciso di vendere, o è tutta una farsa. L'indecisione per me non esiste, non sta ne in cielo ne in terra in questo caso.



Esatto..


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Maggio 2016)

Dai dai, speriamo in notizie positive oggi..


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ragazzi purtroppo molti hanno il vizio, sia nel calcio sia in politica, di non leggere oltre le notizie ufficiali, anche quando le cose sono semplici.
> 
> Nel caso specifico la situazione è delineata, i cinesi vogliono comprare, berlusconi vuole vendere,
> *spero che nessuno sano di mente creda alla faccenda che Silvione fino all'ultimo sarà indeciso se vendere,
> ...



A parte che le penali in quel caso farebbero comodo Fininvest..ma il punto è quello evidenziato..guardate che voi non pensate sia possibile ma forse non considerate quanto malato è Berlusconi oggi..quanto poco lucido..chi lo frequanta parla di una persona quasi bipolare..ma ve la ricordate la vicenda stadio di pochi mesi fa?
Si è andato avanti fino alla vittoria dl bando e poi...puff...cambiato idea!


----------



## ignaxio (3 Maggio 2016)

Io invece credo che per lo stadio si siano tirati indietro perché i nuovi proprietari avranno altri piani


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Maggio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Io all'indecisione non ci credo.. Immaginati i cinesi che stanno li ad aspettare che lui si decida... oppure che prima gli dice di si e poi di no.. Secondo me o lui ha già deciso di vendere e quindi stanno sistemando quelle dannatissime carte, oppure è tutta una farsa. Perchè non puoi tenere sta gente lì "perchè ancora mi devo decidere se vendere o meno", quelli non sono pincopallini qualsiasi, non aspettano i suoi comodi.. Ripeto, o ha già deciso di vendere, o è tutta una farsa. L'indecisione per me non esiste, non sta ne in cielo ne in terra in questo caso.



Esatto fratello !!! 

Non è indeciso , figurarsi se Galatioto che cura interessi da miliardi di dollari ha tempo da perdere dietro a Berlusconi .. o è tutto vero quindi andrà mi porto a breve appena ste carte saranno sistemate o è tutta una FARSA .

ma se fosse una farsa perché Galatioto avrebbe rilasciato un intervista UFFICIALE alla Gazza dove dava addirittura fine giugno come chiusura TOTALE della trattativa ??

non è sicuramente un pirla lui e men che meno i Cinesi che se vogliono si comprano Berlusconi e gli fanno raccogliere le foglie nelle loro ville.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Maggio 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Io invece credo che per lo stadio si siano tirati indietro perché i nuovi proprietari avranno altri piani



Anche per me , lo stadio era cosa " fatta " poi probabilmente si sono iniziate a muovere le acque con i cinesi e il nano ha pensato bene di stoppare tutto .


----------



## zamp2010 (3 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Esatto fratello !!!
> 
> Non è indeciso , figurarsi se Galatioto che cura interessi da miliardi di dollari ha tempo da perdere dietro a Berlusconi .. o è tutto vero quindi andrà mi porto a breve appena ste carte saranno sistemate o è tutta una FARSA .
> 
> ...


e state pagato?


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Esatto fratello !!!
> 
> Non è indeciso , *figurarsi se Galatioto che cura interessi da miliardi di dollari ha tempo da perdere dietro a Berlusconi *.. o è tutto vero quindi andrà mi porto a breve appena ste carte saranno sistemate o è tutta una FARSA .
> 
> ...



Ce l'ha eccome...che Berlusconi sia alla frutta è palese ma attenzione e sottovalutare la portata di questa operazione..si tratta di una delle cessioni di società sportive più importante di tutti i tempi (cioè qui si parla che viene venduta una delle 10 squadre calcistiche più importanti della storia) e soprattutto la prima ai cinesi...questo è un tavolo su cui se hai il compratore stai seduto eccome in attesa..

Purtroppo per noi abbiamo il nano schizzato...uno lucido venderebbe subito


----------



## Jaqen (3 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Esatto fratello !!!
> 
> Non è indeciso , figurarsi se Galatioto che cura interessi da miliardi di dollari ha tempo da perdere dietro a Berlusconi .. o è tutto vero quindi andrà mi porto a breve appena ste carte saranno sistemate o è tutta una FARSA .
> 
> ...


Idem, o è già tutto fatto o è un teatrino. Sono più convinto sia un teatrino.


----------



## Pampu7 (3 Maggio 2016)

I soldi, i soldi, mostrateli a Berlusconi.Quello per soldi venderebbe anche sua figlia, una volta che vede il malloppo in un nano secondo scatta la firma


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Maggio 2016)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> e state pagato?



pagato da chi ?


----------



## zamp2010 (3 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> pagato da chi ?



Io sono del idea che o e gia tutto fatto o forse Berlusconi fa tutto questo per comprare tempo fino alle elezioni. Perche ogni giorno si parla di rinvi. Chissa forse Berlusconi paga Campopiano per fare queste notizie, oppure forse ha promesso un Villa a Galatoio. Possibile??


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Maggio 2016)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Io sono del idea che o e gia tutto fatto o forse Berlusconi fa tutto questo per comprare tempo fino alle elezioni. Perche ogni giorno si parla di rinvi. Chissa forse Berlusconi paga Campopiano per fare queste notizie, oppure forse ha promesso un Villa a Galatoio. Possibile??



si ma qual è il vantaggio di berlusconi di far sapere a tutti che sta vendendo mentre non è vero? i milanisti sono contenti e lo votano? non capisco..


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Maggio 2016)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Io sono del idea che o e gia tutto fatto o forse Berlusconi fa tutto questo per comprare tempo fino alle elezioni. Perche ogni giorno si parla di rinvi. Chissa forse Berlusconi paga Campopiano per fare queste notizie, oppure forse ha promesso un Villa a Galatoio. Possibile??



ma guarda nessuno può saperlo con certezza ma SICURAMENTE Galatioto non è persona che si piega e perde la faccia per un vecchio in demenza senile come il nano .

Stiamo parlando di un personaggio che cura trattative di questo tipo da 20 anni


----------



## zamp2010 (3 Maggio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> si ma qual è il vantaggio di berlusconi di far sapere a tutti che sta vendendo mentre non è vero? i milanisti sono contenti e lo votano? non capisco..



Non voglio andare off-topic ma il vantaggio sarebbe tutti pro Berlusconi perche vende e vende a un gruppo Che portera il milan in alto. Quindi con queste idee per il milan, chissa che idee ha per Italia...

Purtroppo dobbiamo aspettare a guardare


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Maggio 2016)

Tutto tace....stesso copione di ieri, amo lanciato in mattinata.....silenzio tombale...poi rinvio serale


----------



## Giangy (3 Maggio 2016)

Aspetto fino a Giovedì come si è detto per la firma. Poi basta, non ci credo più


----------



## de sica (3 Maggio 2016)

Rispetto tutte le opinioni possibili, però, scusatemi, certe volte leggo cose al limite dell'assurdo!!


----------



## __king george__ (3 Maggio 2016)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Aspetto fino a Giovedì come si è detto per la firma. Poi basta, non ci credo più



stando a campopiano ieri erano 24-48 ore....quindi sarebbe entro domani....

aspetta e spera ovviamente...


----------



## sballotello (3 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Tutto tace....stesso copione di ieri, amo lanciato in mattinata.....silenzio tombale...poi rinvio serale



. Era tutto un teatrino


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Maggio 2016)

Invidio le certezze di chi è così sicuro che sia tutto un teatrino.


----------



## LukeLike (3 Maggio 2016)

Step one: andare sul forum per trovare aggiornamenti sulla cessione societaria.
Step two: leggere del disfattismo e del pessimismo cosmico di alcuni.
Qualcosa deve essere andato storto.


----------



## Fedeshi (3 Maggio 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Step one: andare sul forum per trovare aggiornamenti sulla cessione societaria.
> Step two: leggere del disfattismo e del pessimismo cosmico di alcuni.
> Qualcosa deve essere andato storto.



Mi sa che oggi non si fa nulla visto che Campo non ha detto niente fino ad'ora.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Maggio 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Step one: andare sul forum per trovare aggiornamenti sulla cessione societaria.
> Step two: leggere del disfattismo e del pessimismo cosmico di alcuni.
> Qualcosa deve essere andato storto.



tranquillo, non ci sono ne notizie positive e neanche negative..dobbiamo solo aspettare ma più passa il tempo è normale che meno ci crediamo


----------



## admin (3 Maggio 2016)

Il Corriere della Sera parla addirittura di fine settimana. Comunque, come detto, bisogna solo aspettare. Anche perchè questa esclusiva, visto che è senza penali, significa poco o nulla ai fini della cessione definitiva.


----------



## TheZio (3 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Corriere della Sera parla addirittura di fine settimana. Comunque, come detto, bisogna solo aspettare. Anche perchè questa esclusiva, visto che è senza penali, significa poco o nulla ai fini della cessione definitiva.



Quanta pazienza che dobbiamo avere noi Tifosi del Milan


----------



## Fedeshi (3 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Corriere della Sera parla addirittura di fine settimana. Comunque, come detto, bisogna solo aspettare. Anche perchè questa esclusiva, visto che è senza penali, significa poco o nulla ai fini della cessione definitiva.



Qualora venisse fatto un comunicato Fininvest avrebbe valore mediatico non indifferente nel caso Berlusconi cambiasse successivamente idea.


----------



## ps18ps (3 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Qualora venisse fatto un comunicato Fininvest avrebbe valore mediatico non indifferente nel caso Berlusconi cambiasse successivamente idea.



Anche ilbfatto che fininvest non abbia smentito che in questi giorni verrà convocato il CDA è significativo


----------



## admin (3 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Qualora venisse fatto un comunicato Fininvest avrebbe valore mediatico non indifferente nel caso Berlusconi cambiasse successivamente idea.




Mah, non credo. Ricordiamoci tutti i comunicati Fininvest sulla pagliacciata con Mr Bean.


----------



## Fabius.85 (3 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Corriere della Sera parla addirittura di fine settimana. Comunque, come detto, bisogna solo aspettare. Anche perchè questa esclusiva, visto che è senza penali, significa poco o nulla ai fini della cessione definitiva.



Sarò tarato io, che non sono un civilista né un esperto dei c.d. "contratti d'acquisizione", ma non capisco dove si dovrebbe apporre una clausola penale in una trattativa in esclusiva.
Da quella che é la mia limitata conoscenza della materia, la "penale" si appone nei Contratti belli e stipulati.
Quindi tutto questo clamore sulla mancata presenza della clausola di cui sopra in una fase di trattativa, seppur in esclusiva, non la comprendo appieno.
Poi, ripeto, io non sono un esperto quindi posso essere smentito facilmente.
Riguardo alle perplessità del nostro "amato" Presidente faccio mio un commento che leggevo su internet pochi giorni fa: con l'offerta sbagliata vuole tenersi la maggioranza, con quella giusta venderà per amore.


----------



## Fedeshi (3 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mah, non credo. Ricordiamoci tutti i comunicati Fininvest sulla pagliacciata con Mr Bean.


Ed infatti a livello di immagine possiamo vedere tutti che figura ha fatto Fininvest e Berlusconi.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (3 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Corriere della Sera parla addirittura di fine settimana. Comunque, come detto, bisogna solo aspettare. Anche perchè questa esclusiva, visto che è senza penali, significa poco o nulla ai fini della cessione definitiva.


Se entro domani non dovessero neppure firmare sto preliminare non vincolante io eviterò di seguire tutte ste vicende perché forse avrà già fatto stancare tutti i cinesi, che come minimo andranno a prendersi l'Inter.. Perché poi sono sicuro che da fine settimana si passerà a inizio prossima..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Maggio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> A parte che le penali in quel caso farebbero comodo Fininvest..ma il punto è quello evidenziato..guardate che voi non pensate sia possibile ma forse non considerate quanto malato è Berlusconi oggi..quanto poco lucido..chi lo frequanta parla di una persona quasi bipolare..ma ve la ricordate la vicenda stadio di pochi mesi fa?
> Si è andato avanti fino alla vittoria dl bando e poi...puff...cambiato idea!





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Veramente se fosse così Fininvest avrebbe interesse a mettercele le penali, così i cinesi non potrebbero farsi dietro



Su dai,
Ovvio che se ci sono di mezzo penali le debba pagare Fininvest se la trattativa si arena per vizi di forma o alterazioni fraudolente dei bilanci (cosa alquanto probabile grazie al nostro amico Galliani, o pensate che i cinesi non vadino a controllare tutte quelle strane spese per procure di bidoni?).


----------



## Gabry (3 Maggio 2016)

Fortunatamente l'esito della trattativa non dipende dall'ottimismo o pessimismo di noi tifosi e nemmeno dal fatto che continuiamo a crederci o "chiudiamo".
Detto questo... secondo me sono stati i Cinesi per me a chiedere il patto di esclusiva. Durante questo periodo usciranno moltissime indiscrezioni e qualcuno potrebbe non gradire questo genere di trattativa, o altri per evitarla cercherebbero di intromettersi, vedi colpi di coda di altre cordate (Bee, e altri). Con l'esclusiva si è un po' più tutelati da questo punto di vista.
Quello che mi stupisce è che i giornalisti sono troppo sicuri che Silvio dirà (o addirittura ha già detto) di si.
Uno che ha intenzione di vendere non parla di progetto Italmilan.
Uno che ha intenzione di vendere non dà la colpa al suo parco giocatori (svalutandolo).

Sembra che la società Fininvest stia apparecchiando per bene la tavola e poi rischia di arrivare Silvio a rovesciarla all'ultimo momento.
Saranno le settimane più tese degli ultimi trent'anni di Milan.


----------



## Theochedeo (3 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Su dai,
> Ovvio che se ci sono di mezzo penali le debba pagare Fininvest se la trattativa si arena per vizi di forma o alterazioni fraudolente dei bilanci (cosa alquanto probabile grazie al nostro amico Galliani, o pensate che i cinesi non vadino a controllare tutte quelle strane spese per procure di bidoni?).



Sono d'accordo con te il linea generale. Spero soltanto che molte delle spese 'strane' di Galliani siano relative solo alla compravendita di giocatori e ai relativi stipendi piuttosto che a contratti a lungo termine.


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Maggio 2016)

Ma quello che io mi chiedo è:

Il Milan è controllato da Fininvest, nell'ultimo CDA i piccoli azionista hanno fatto delle domande mirate a Galliani (tasse ai procuratori soprattutto), ecco...Fininvest chiude gli occhi e basta?


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Maggio 2016)

*Campopiano su twitter: "Eccoci, è stata una giornata molto intensa, tutto rinviato a domani. Quando dovrebbe tenersi il cda straordinario di Fininvest. #Milan"*


----------



## carlocarlo (3 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Corriere della Sera parla addirittura di fine settimana. Comunque, come detto, bisogna solo aspettare. Anche perchè questa esclusiva, visto che è senza penali, significa poco o nulla ai fini della cessione definitiva.



ma perche si parla di penali sull'esclusiva? eventuali penali su un esclusiva sarebbero da pagare solo se berlusconi vendesse ad un altro nel periodo di esclusiva.

diverso discorso se si firma un preliminare, senza penali berlusconi puo tornare indietro gratis. ma una penale su una esclusiva scatta solo se si vende ad un altro, non se non si vende!


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Maggio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su twitter: "Eccoci, è stata una giornata molto intensa, tutto rinviato a domani. Quando dovrebbe tenersi il cda straordinario di Fininvest. #Milan"*



Gli ho risposto dicendo che domani si gioca la sua carriera....spero non ci stia prendendo in giro.

Se domani darà un altro rinvio allora addio Campopiano (ma sicuramente saprà come gestirsela...invano per me)


----------



## Fabius.85 (3 Maggio 2016)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> ma perche si parla di penali sull'esclusiva? eventuali penali su un esclusiva sarebbero da pagare solo se berlusconi vendesse ad un altro nel periodo di esclusiva.
> 
> diverso discorso se si firma un preliminare, senza penali berlusconi puo tornare indietro gratis. ma una penale su una esclusiva scatta solo se si vende ad un altro, non se non si vende!



È quello che mi sono chiesto anch'io.


----------



## Gekyn (3 Maggio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su twitter: "Eccoci, è stata una giornata molto intensa, tutto rinviato a domani. Quando dovrebbe tenersi il cda straordinario di Fininvest. #Milan"*



Intensa.........per noi tifosi XD


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Maggio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su twitter: "Eccoci, è stata una giornata molto intensa, tutto rinviato a domani. Quando dovrebbe tenersi il cda straordinario di Fininvest. #Milan"*



E anche oggi si firma domani.....che sudata per un'esclusiva. Ma siamo sicuri che sia solo quello?


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Maggio 2016)

*Sempre Campopiano in risposta ad un utente: "In questo momento qualsiasi cosa scrivo si crea un casino, scriverò quando avrò notizie definitive".*


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Sempre Campopiano in risposta ad un utente: "In questo momento qualsiasi cosa scrivo si crea un casino, scriverò quando avrò notizie definitive".*



Ma io non capisco chi si accanisce contro di lui, invece di prendersela con l'unico responsabile di questo scempio.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Maggio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma io non capisco chi si accanisce contro di lui, invece di prendersela con l'unico responsabile di questo scempio.



però cavolo si sta sbilanciando troppo, questo si gioca la carriera, adesso invece sta un po frenando, rinvia ogni giorno a domani, se domani si rinvia a ancora è finita


----------



## koti (3 Maggio 2016)

Ieri anche Sky diceva mercoledì, vediamo un po.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Maggio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su twitter: "Eccoci, è stata una giornata molto intensa, tutto rinviato a domani. Quando dovrebbe tenersi il cda straordinario di Fininvest. #Milan"*





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Sempre Campopiano in risposta ad un utente: "In questo momento qualsiasi cosa scrivo si crea un casino, scriverò quando avrò notizie definitive".*



.


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Sempre Campopiano in risposta ad un utente: "In questo momento qualsiasi cosa scrivo si crea un casino, scriverò quando avrò notizie definitive".*



Ecco il cavillo per uscire di scena, genio.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Gli ho risposto dicendo che domani si gioca la sua carriera....spero non ci stia prendendo in giro.
> 
> Se domani darà un altro rinvio allora addio Campopiano (ma sicuramente saprà come gestirsela...invano per me)



ti ha risposto, hai visto?

*Campopiano: Ricordati sempre che non sono io a vendere il Milan, ma Silvio Berlusconi.
*


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Maggio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ti ha risposto, hai visto?
> 
> *Campopiano: Ricordati sempre che non sono io a vendere il Milan, ma Silvio Berlusconi.
> *



Si ho appena visto, gli ho risposto di nuovo

Comunque ha sempre questa scusa, sempre


----------



## koti (3 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Si ho appena visto, gli ho risposto di nuovo
> 
> Comunque ha sempre questa scusa, sempre


Infatti, non è Berlusconi che ha in mano le sorti del Milan, ma Campopiano.


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Maggio 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Infatti, non è Berlusconi che ha in mano le sorti del Milan, ma Campopiano.



Pensa che c'è chi pensa il contrario


----------



## DannySa (3 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Sempre Campopiano in risposta ad un utente: "In questo momento qualsiasi cosa scrivo si crea un casino, scriverò quando avrò notizie definitive".*



Gli state mettendo una pressione addosso assolutamente ingiustificata, non è lui che sta vendendo.
Io aspetto domani.


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Maggio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Gli state mettendo una pressione addosso assolutamente ingiustificata, non è lui che sta vendendo.
> Io aspetto domani.



Ma poi non ho capito che alternative ci siano 

Tutti qui a frignare che non gli credono, e fate a meno! Non leggete no?

Ci sono i topic di Montella e Montolivo visto che ormai son sicuri, commentareeee


----------



## Gabry (3 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Sempre Campopiano in risposta ad un utente: "In questo momento qualsiasi cosa scrivo si crea un casino, scriverò quando avrò notizie definitive".*



Ho come l'impressione che gli altri giornalisti, in particolare Sky e GdS, abbiano colmato il gap sulla reperibilità delle informazioni, visto che ormai tutti prima di lui avevano stabilito in domani la giornata per le possibili firme.

Vedremo.


----------



## DannySa (3 Maggio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ma poi non ho capito che alternative ci siano
> 
> Tutti qui a frignare che non gli credono, e fate a meno! Non leggete no?
> 
> Ci sono i topic di Montella e Montolivo visto che ormai son sicuri, commentareeee



L''alternativa è tornare al periodo pre-entusiasmo cinese (e io sinceramente mi ci metto in mezzo perché rimango fiducioso e non mi lascio condizionare dalle 889.221 notizie che si sono susseguite in queste settimane), quindi torniamo a parlare di Pavoletti, di Vangioni, del nuovo allenatore ecc, se volete.
Io ancora non riesco a crederci che siamo ad un passo dall'essere ceduti, possiamo pure aspettare 1 mese, 1 mese e mezzo, 2 mesi, il 30 giugno, a noi non dovrebbe cambiare nulla.


----------



## koti (3 Maggio 2016)

Ero ironico, per chi non avesse capito. 
Trovo assurdo prendersela con Campopiano che è stato fino ad ora il giornalista che ha dato in anteprima tutte le notizie (come trovavo assurdo prendersela con Alciato). Se andrà male l'unica persona che maledirò sarà Silvio Berlusconi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Maggio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su twitter: "Eccoci, è stata una giornata molto intensa, tutto rinviato a domani. Quando dovrebbe tenersi il cda straordinario di Fininvest. #Milan"*



Strano altro rinvio  , beh dai aveva detto 24/48 ore se domani non succede niente ....



MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Gli ho risposto dicendo che domani si gioca la sua carriera....spero non ci stia prendendo in giro.
> 
> Se domani darà un altro rinvio allora addio Campopiano (ma sicuramente saprà come gestirsela...invano per me)



lui puntualmente ha scritto che non dipende da lui la cessione lol.


----------



## Fedeshi (3 Maggio 2016)

Gabry ha scritto:


> Ho come l'impressione che gli altri giornalisti, in particolare Sky e GdS, abbiano colmato il gap sulla reperibilità delle informazioni, visto che ormai tutti prima di lui avevano stabilito in domani la giornata per le possibili firme.
> 
> Vedremo.



Questo è vero,ma hanno anche azzeccato sul fatto che si trattasse di esclusiva e non di patto vincolante come invece diceva all'inizio Campopiano.Le altre testate tendono comunque a romanzare fin troppo la vicenda rendendo poco credibile il loro operato.


----------



## kolao95 (3 Maggio 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Infatti, non è Berlusconi che ha in mano le sorti del Milan, ma Campopiano.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Maggio 2016)

Io non capisco chi insulta Campopiano alla fine lui riporta la trattativa ma poi se il nano va via di testa che colpa ne può avere lui ??

Comunque mi sembra onesto nel leggerlo in questi giorni , non pare finga .


----------



## gianluca1193 (3 Maggio 2016)

Gabry ha scritto:


> Ho come l'impressione che gli altri giornalisti, in particolare Sky e GdS, abbiano colmato il gap sulla reperibilità delle informazioni, visto che ormai tutti prima di lui avevano stabilito in domani la giornata per le possibili firme.
> 
> Vedremo.



Esatto. La penso esattamente come te


----------



## ps18ps (3 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io non capisco chi insulta Campopiano alla fine lui riporta la trattativa ma poi se il nano va via di testa che colpa ne può avere lui ??
> 
> Comunque mi sembra onesto nel leggerlo in questi giorni , non pare finga .



Bravissimo. Lui è stato molto bravo a riportare per primo la notizia,ma non la fa lui. Se uno critilica campopiano è perché pensa che la trattativa non esista, quand è invece palese che la trattativa c'è ed è reale


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (3 Maggio 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> Bravissimo. Lui è stato molto bravo a riportare per primo la notizia,ma non la fa lui. Se uno critilica campopiano è perché pensa che la trattativa non esista, quand è invece palese che la trattativa c'è ed è reale



Ah si? E le prove quali sono, le notizie di camposano riprese dagli altri giornali? oppure le non smentite di fininvest?
Ma sveglia!

Se arrivasse qualcuno con 1 mld di euro per il nano il Milan sarebbe già suo, altro che aspettare un mese per l'esclusiva.


----------



## ps18ps (3 Maggio 2016)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Ah si? E le prove quali sono, le notizie di camposano riprese dagli altri giornali? oppure le non smentite di fininvest?
> Ma sveglia!
> 
> Se arrivasse qualcuno con 1 mld di euro per il nano il Milan sarebbe già suo, altro che aspettare un mese per l'esclusiva.



Convinto tu


----------



## kolao95 (3 Maggio 2016)

Boh, a me pare palese che stiano trattando o altro. Cioé i cinesi arrivano in Italia, restano per diversi giorni qui e intanto Berlusconi deve ancora decidere per il sì o per il no? Non ci credo proprio.
Qui due sono le ipotesi: o stanno limando gli ultimi dettagli, ma daranno l'annuncio quando farà comodo a Berlusconi o purtroppo è tutta una farsa. Propendo per la prima, comunque, anche perché dei vari rinnovi non se ne parla da un po'.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (3 Maggio 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> Convinto tu



Giudico solo quello che leggo.
Se la presenza di una trattativa di questa portata devo evincerla da certe notizie, da certe "fonti"... beh...campa cavallo!!
Soprattutto se poi ci sono di mezzo personaggi che ben conosciamo e sappiamo di cosa siano capaci.
Fosse la prima volta poi...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Maggio 2016)

Ma non era mercoledì il giorno clou? Come confermavano anche altri fonti.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Maggio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su twitter: "Eccoci, è stata una giornata molto intensa, tutto rinviato a domani. Quando dovrebbe tenersi il cda straordinario di Fininvest. #Milan"*



Domani non succederà nulla ragazzi. Per me non c'è assolutamente nulla. Non tanto perche Berlusconi ed elezioni, come ho detto non vedo vantaggi politici con questo circo. Anzi si sta solo danneggiando. Queste notizie servono solo per calmare i tifosi e basta.

Inutile prendersela con Campopiano. Avevamo detto all'inizio di stare attenti e non farvi false speranze. Campopiano è soltanto una vittima del circo purtroppo. Lui ci è cascato, come ci è cascato lo scorso anno Alciato. L'anno prossimo ci cascherà un altro giornalista.


----------



## koti (3 Maggio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma non era mercoledì il giorno clou? Come confermavano anche altri fonti.


Non lo sa nessuno, alcuni giornali addirittura parlano di "entro sabato".


----------



## Casnop (3 Maggio 2016)

Ormai tutte le fonti giornalistiche sembra che convergano sul fatto che a breve verrà convocato un Consiglio di Amministrazione straordinario di Fininvest, su richiesta del suo partecipante assoluto, Berlusconi Silvio, con all'ordine del giorno la richiesta di approvazione del progetto di accordo con un consorzio cinese per la cessione in suo favore di una quota di maggioranza, sembra il 70%, della quota di capitale sociale del Milan detenuta dalla holding di Via Paleocapa. A seguito della ratifica del progetto di accordo, atto negozialmente non vincolante ai fini contrattuali ma impegnativo sulle successive, anch'esse concordate, fasi della negoziazione verso la chiusura finale, si aprirà una fase di verifica con la diligenza dovuta di aspetti del progetto di accordo relativi a profili contrattuali e societari della società target, ovvero analisi e controllo di tutti i contratti verso fornitori, partners commerciali, con dipendenti, contratti relativi a diritti immobiliari, già in essere nel Milan e che verranno rilevati dai nuovi proprietari, verifica importante in una fattispecie, come questa, di passaggio del controllo e dunque della gestione ordinaria del club. Si tratta di aspetti non fondamentali per la formazione del consenso sul nucleo essenziale del contratto (oggetto, prezzo, termini e modalità del pagamento), per la quale si è già svolta la verifica sui documenti contabili del club, e pertanto posposti alla fase di ratifica dell'accordo quadro. Ciò che potrebbe modificare il consenso delle parti sugli aspetti essenziali del costruendo contratto sarebbe, in tale fase interlocutoria, la eventuale notifica al promittente alienante di una proposta di un terzo di acquisto di quote a condizioni di prezzo ritenute migliori di quelle offerte dal promissario acquirente, circostanza che potrebbe ovviamente indurre l'alienante a recedere dalle intese già intervenute. Ad evitare ciò (ed innescare uno spiacevole effetto asta che vanificherebbe definitivamente il dialogo negoziale), le parti, da quanto si legge, starebbero convenendo un patto di esclusiva sul prosieguo della negoziazione, in virtù del quale Fininvest si impegnerebbe a non trattare con terzi sul medesimo oggetto, ed a non ricevere offerte su di esso, ovvero, ove eventualmente ricevute, a rifiutare semplicemente le stesse onde evitare di incorrere in una eccezione di risoluzione espressa dalle intese intervenute. Si tratta di un accordo di esclusiva a tempo che, da quanto si apprende, non sarebbe protetto da penali per inadempimento (che, in ogni caso, sarebbero limitate al mero accollo delle competenze per le attività professionali già intervenute e sostenute, in concreto alcuni milioni di euro), circostanza che, lungi dall'essere interpretata come segno di scarsa serietà di intenzioni di una Fininvest che desidererebbe essere in tal modo "disimpegnata" (ma si tratterebbe allora di capire perché la controparte voglia avallare sue condotte ipoteticamente poco serie ed impegnative), rappresenterebbe piuttosto un indice di reciproca fiducia e rispetto delle parti sulla propria volontà di condividere fino in fondo il percorso negoziale intrapreso. Queste trattative si stanno svolgendo secondo prassi standard riconosciute dal diritto internazionale dei contratti in materia di M&A, da contraenti (non conosciamo direttamente la parte cinese, ma conosciamo Fininvest) universalmente noti per l'alto livello professionale che li ha contraddistinti in analoghe vicende. Nulla impedisce, ad essere cavillosi, che nella più irrazionale follia ed in violazione di regole recepite e di fondamentali obblighi di correttezza e di buon costume contrattuale, una delle parti si ritiri dalle trattative, ma si tratta di eventi assolutamente improbabili una volta che le parti abbiano ratificato la base di accordo sulla compravendita delle quote. La fase che si sta aprendo, piuttosto, come ha scritto oggi Laudisa, è interessante per un altro aspetto: nel documento di intenti che si sta andando a sottoscrivere, le parti si impegnano a convenire politiche di governance nelle delicate fasi di passaggio della proprietà del club. Aspetto cruciale in un contesto temporale come quello di queste settimane, con il varo della programmazione sportiva relativa alla nuova stagione: i tempi sono stringenti, ed è ben possibile che le parti si rappresentino, e portino a soluzione, il problema del compimento di fondamentali scelte sul nuovo allenatore e sul parco giocatori della prossima stagione. E’ possibile che Silvio, nell’ottica di individuazione delle nuove cariche societarie, voglia negoziare una propria posizione di influenza in tali scelte, ovvero condividere le scelte che dovranno essere compiute dalle nuove funzioni, eventualmente anche su mandato temporaneo della vecchia dirigenza. Ciò sarebbe auspicabile, nell’ottica di consentire ai proprietari designati di progettare il nuovo Milan senza attendere i necessari tempi tecnici per la stipulazione del contratto definitivo e la costituzione delle nuove posizioni sociali, ciò senza considerare che in ogni caso già la sottoscrizione del contratto preliminare scandirà da subito i tempi di costruzione del nuovo Milan. Quindi, attenzione e fiducia per quanto potrebbe accadere già nelle prossime ore, soprattutto considerando che al ponte di comando c’è uno dei massimi esperti mondiali di M&A in materia di club sportivi, Salvatore Galatioto, di fiducia di entrambe le parti, e che non sono visibili segnali di dissenso tra di esse su un percorso negoziale evidentemente condiviso. Nella speranza che, a breve, un comunicato stampa, magari congiunto, ci ragguagli ufficialmente sullo stato delle cose.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Maggio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Ormai tutte le fonti giornalistiche sembra che convergano sul fatto che a breve verrà convocato un Consiglio di Amministrazione straordinario di Fininvest, su richiesta del suo partecipante assoluto, Berlusconi Silvio, con all'ordine del giorno la richiesta di approvazione del progetto di accordo con un consorzio cinese per la cessione in suo favore di una quota di maggioranza, sembra il 70%, della quota di capitale sociale del Milan detenuta dalla holding di Via Paleocapa. A seguito della ratifica del progetto di accordo, atto negozialmente non vincolante ai fini contrattuali ma impegnativo sulle successive, anch'esse concordate, fasi della negoziazione verso la chiusura finale, si aprirà una fase di verifica con la diligenza dovuta di aspetti del progetto di accordo relativi a profili contrattuali e societari della società target, ovvero analisi e controllo di tutti i contratti verso fornitori, partners commerciali, con dipendenti, contratti relativi a diritti immobiliari, già in essere nel Milan e che verranno rilevati dai nuovi proprietari, verifica importante in una fattispecie, come questa, di passaggio del controllo e dunque della gestione ordinaria del club. Si tratta di aspetti non fondamentali per la formazione del consenso sul nucleo essenziale del contratto (oggetto, prezzo, termini e modalità del pagamento), per la quale si è già svolta la verifica sui documenti contabili del club, e pertanto posposti alla fase di ratifica dell'accordo quadro. Ciò che potrebbe modificare il consenso delle parti sugli aspetti essenziali del costruendo contratto sarebbe, in tale fase interlocutoria, la eventuale notifica al promittente alienante di una proposta di un terzo di acquisto di quote a condizioni di prezzo ritenute migliori di quelle offerte dal promissario acquirente, circostanza che potrebbe ovviamente indurre l'alienante a recedere dalle intese già intervenute. Ad evitare ciò (ed innescare uno spiacevole effetto asta che vanificherebbe definitivamente il dialogo negoziale), le parti, da quanto si legge, starebbero convenendo un patto di esclusiva sul prosieguo della negoziazione, in virtù del quale Fininvest si impegnerebbe a non trattare con terzi sul medesimo oggetto, ed a non ricevere offerte su di esso, ovvero, ove eventualmente ricevute, a rifiutare semplicemente le stesse onde evitare di incorrere in una eccezione di risoluzione espressa dalle intese intervenute. Si tratta di un accordo di esclusiva a tempo che, da quanto si apprende, non sarebbe protetto da penali per inadempimento (che, in ogni caso, sarebbero limitate al mero accollo delle competenze per le attività professionali già intervenute e sostenute, in concreto alcuni milioni di euro), circostanza che, lungi dall'essere interpretata come segno di scarsa serietà di intenzioni di una Fininvest che desidererebbe essere in tal modo "disimpegnata" (ma si tratterebbe allora di capire perché la controparte voglia avallare sue condotte ipoteticamente poco serie ed impegnative), rappresenterebbe piuttosto un indice di reciproca fiducia e rispetto delle parti sulla propria volontà di condividere fino in fondo il percorso negoziale intrapreso. Queste trattative si stanno svolgendo secondo prassi standard riconosciute dal diritto internazionale dei contratti in materia di M&A, da contraenti (non conosciamo direttamente la parte cinese, ma conosciamo Fininvest) universalmente noti per l'alto livello professionale che li ha contraddistinti in analoghe vicende. Nulla impedisce, ad essere cavillosi, che nella più irrazionale follia ed in violazione di regole recepite e di fondamentali obblighi di correttezza e di buon costume contrattuale, una delle parti si ritiri dalle trattative, ma si tratta di eventi assolutamente improbabili una volta che le parti abbiano ratificato la base di accordo sulla compravendita delle quote. La fase che si sta aprendo, piuttosto, come ha scritto oggi Laudisa, è interessante per un altro aspetto: nel documento di intenti che si sta andando a sottoscrivere, *le parti si impegnano a convenire politiche di governance nelle delicate fasi di passaggio della proprietà del club. Aspetto cruciale in un contesto temporale come quello di queste settimane, con il varo della programmazione sportiva relativa alla nuova stagione: i tempi sono stringenti, ed è ben possibile che le parti si rappresentino, e portino a soluzione, il problema del compimento di fondamentali scelte sul nuovo allenatore e sul parco giocatori della prossima stagione. E’ possibile che Silvio, nell’ottica di individuazione delle nuove cariche societarie, voglia negoziare una propria posizione di influenza in tali scelte, ovvero condividere le scelte che dovranno essere compiute dalle nuove funzioni, eventualmente anche su mandato temporaneo della vecchia dirigenza. Ciò sarebbe auspicabile, nell’ottica di consentire ai proprietari designati di progettare il nuovo Milan senza attendere i necessari tempi tecnici per la stipulazione del contratto definitivo e la costituzione delle nuove posizioni sociali, ciò senza considerare che in ogni caso già la sottoscrizione del contratto preliminare scandirà da subito i tempi di costruzione del nuovo Milan. Quindi, attenzione e fiducia per quanto potrebbe accadere già nelle prossime ore, soprattutto considerando che al ponte di comando c’è uno dei massimi esperti mondiali di M&A in materia di club sportivi, Salvatore Galatioto, di fiducia di entrambe le parti, e che non sono visibili segnali di dissenso tra di esse su un percorso negoziale evidentemente condiviso. Nella speranza che, a breve, un comunicato stampa, magari congiunto, ci ragguagli ufficialmente sullo stato delle cose*.



Perfetto e chiaro come il sole  

Tuttavia non concordo con la tua prospettiva finale: secondo me chi mette 700M non si farà prendere dalla "fretta" e quindi non concorderà con la vecchia proprietà le nuove nomine dirigenziali o addirittura le nuove scelte tecniche tra campo e panchina. 
Secondo me tutto questo, più che semplificare, complicherebbe soltanto le cose. Già è dura convincere Berlusconi a mollare l'osso, se poi ci mettiamo pure le scelte tecniche condivise stiamo freschi...


----------



## koti (3 Maggio 2016)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Ah si? E le prove quali sono, le notizie di camposano riprese dagli altri giornali? oppure le non smentite di fininvest?
> Ma sveglia!
> 
> Se arrivasse qualcuno con 1 mld di euro per il nano il Milan sarebbe già suo, altro che aspettare un mese per l'esclusiva.


Galatioto infatti è un burattino di Berlusconi.


Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Queste notizie servono solo per calmare i tifosi e basta.


Mah, non ne vedo molto il senso. I tifosi sono tutt'altro che "calmi" (date un'occhiata al suo Facebook) e nel caso tutto questo si rivelasse un bluff tornerebbero ad insultarlo ancora più di adesso, inoltre nel caso di un altro NO eventuali futuri potenziali acquirenti prima di iniziare una trattativa con questo pazzo ci penserebbero 800 volte, la credibilità di Berlusconi scenderebbe a meno ZERO. Neanche una mente malata come quella di Silvio troverebbe dei vantaggi in tutto questo.


----------



## koti (3 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riporta Campopiano sul Corriere dello Sport, a Roma la Fininvest e la GSP di Sal Galatioto (per conto della cordata cinese) hanno definito ulteriori dettagli della vendita del Milan. Ma *la firma dell'accordo di esclusiva è slittata a domani-dopodomani*, perché mancano ancora alcuni dettagli da definire.
> Le cifre sono sempre quelle: 700 milioni per il 70% del club e poi entro un anno il restante 30%. E' emerso anche a quanto ammonterebbe *il primo investimento dei cinesi: 300 milioni di euro per la prossima stagione, da investire in calciomercato e merchandising*.
> 
> Gli studi legali sono dunque al lavoro per terminare il contratto di esclusiva, che permetterà appunto di trattare in esclusiva coi cinesi la vendita del Milan e di avviare anche la due diligence.
> ...


.


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Maggio 2016)

Io non mi ricordo, ma nell'ambito della trattativa con Bee fu convocato un CdA straordinario? Io ricordo solo che si riunirono ad Arcore i dirigenti Fininvest


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Io non mi ricordo, ma nell'ambito della trattativa con Bee fu convocato un CdA straordinario? Io ricordo solo che si riunirono ad Arcore i dirigenti Fininvest



Lo sai che stavo pensando la stessa cosa proprio in questo momento e cercavo dei riscontri su google? Ma per ora non ho trovato nulla. Mi sembra strano che lo scorso anno nessuno parlava di CDA per l'esclusiva che venne data il 5 giugno 2015.


----------



## Casnop (3 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Perfetto e chiaro come il sole
> 
> Tuttavia non concordo con la tua prospettiva finale: secondo me chi mette 700M non si farà prendere dalla "fretta" e quindi non concorderà con la vecchia proprietà le nuove nomine dirigenziali o addirittura le nuove scelte tecniche tra campo e panchina.
> Secondo me tutto questo, più che semplificare, complicherebbe soltanto le cose. Già è dura convincere Berlusconi a mollare l'osso, se poi ci mettiamo pure le scelte tecniche condivise stiamo freschi...


Si tratta di una deduzione dall'articolo di Laudisa. Non ne condivido alcune conclusioni, ma certo mi chiedo se la nuova governance possa essere operativa in tempo utile per la nuova stagione sportiva, che di fatto, lo sappiamo, si introduce subito dopo la conclusione della stagione ufficiale, quest'anno invero posposta alla fine degli Europei francesi. La designazione delle nuove cariche è prerogativa del nuovo cda, che deve essere designato dal corpo sociale nel pieno delle sue prerogative, quindi dopo il closing. Galatioto ha posto una road map molto precisa, che sarebbe auspicabile venisse rispettata, nell'interesse di tutte le parti, in primis Fininvest. Se così non dovesse essere, si aprono scenari diversi e più fluidi. Vediamo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Io non mi ricordo, ma nell'ambito della trattativa con Bee fu convocato un CdA straordinario? Io ricordo solo che si riunirono ad Arcore i dirigenti Fininvest



No a memoria mai , infatti i cinesi sono MOLTO più avanti di Bean


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Lo sai che stavo pensando la stessa cosa proprio in questo momento e cercavo dei riscontri su google? Ma per ora non ho trovato nulla. Mi sembra strano che lo scorso anno nessuno parlava di CDA per l'esclusiva che venne data il 5 giugno 2015.



Con Bee prima c'è stata l'esclusiva che è durate 8 settimane, poi il 30 settembre è uscito un comunicato che diceva che Bee e Milan aveano siglato il Preliminare 1 agosto.

Il Preliminare con bee era stato firmato. Ma poi non è arrivata la terza fase della trattiva vale a dire la firma, probabilmente per i soldi


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Con Bee prima c'è stata l'esclusiva che è durate 8 settimane, poi il 30 settembre è uscito un comunicato che diceva che Bee e Milan aveano siglato il Preliminare 1 agosto.
> 
> Il Preliminare con bee era stato firmato. Ma poi non è arrivata la terza fase della trattiva vale a dire la firma, probabilmente per i soldi



Si quei passaggi me li ricordo bene. Ma qui ci stiamo chiedendo se per l'esclusiva del 5 giugno 2015 venne convocato il CDA Fininvest. Su google non si trova alcun riferimento. All'epoca non ne parlò nessuno. Oggi invece ne parlano tutti. Qualcosa non torna.


----------

